# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR:n omistajaohjaus

## Kani

> "08.04.2006 Kansanedustaja Matti Kangas (vas.) vaatii kiskobussiliikenteen laajentamista Keski-Suomessa." Kangas toivoo Radio Keski-Suomen nettikolumnissa, että jokin maakunnan lakkautetuista junareiteistä otettaisiin uudelleen käyttöön.


Samaisessa kolumnissa, jos sen lukee loppuun, vaaditaan myös toimenpiteitä samalla reitillä kulkevan nelostien parantamiseksi. Vieläpä perusteella, että 90 prosenttia tavaraliikenteestä kulkee maantiellä. Ensin siis vaaditaan kiskobusseja ja sitten houkutellaan Äänekosken suuntaan haluavat kansalaiset nelikaistaiselle nelostielle ajamaan kiskobussin sijasta autolla.

Jos Jyväskylä sijaitsisi Ruotsissa, Äänekosken radalla olisi jo kiskobussiliikennettä. Sitä harjoittaisi valtionyhtiö tai sitten joku muu. Vasemmistoliittokin olisi voinut aikanaan vaikuttaa siihen, että tällainen tilanne olisi saatu aikaan. Sen sijaan sekin on ollut pönkittämässä yhden haluttoman monopoliyhtiön sanelemispolitiikkaa. Seuraukset tiedetään: kuten Kotkan radalla, myös Jyväskylä-Äänekoski-välillä VR vaatisi tukea noin 10e/matkustaja, jotta se suostuisi liikennöimään.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Erotettu vähäliikenteisten ratojen henkilöliikennettä käsittelevästä ketjusta

----------


## JE

> Jos Jyväskylä sijaitsisi Ruotsissa, Äänekosken radalla olisi jo kiskobussiliikennettä. Sitä harjoittaisi valtionyhtiö tai sitten joku muu.


Ruotsissa kilpailutuskauden alettua on monella radalla ollut edessään myös henkilöliikenteen lakkautus. Åseda, Oskarshamn, Hyltebruk... Sekä Norjassa että Suomessa viimeiset henkilöliikenteen sulkemiset tapahtuivat yli kymmenen vuotta sitten. Kummassakaan ei ole liikennettä kilpailutettu. Tähän voisi sanoa, että monilla radoilla Ruotsissa liikenne on myös lisääntynyt. Sama pätee myös Suomessa esimerkiksi ensi syksynä esimerkiksi Savonlinnan rataan ja Pieksämäki-Joensuu -rataan, joilla VR on valmis luopumaan tuistaan ja ottamaan koko liikenteen omalle riskillä tapahtuvaksi. Samanaikaisesti, kun esimerkiksi Savonlinnan liikenne enemmän kuin kaksinkertaistuu.

En väitä, että Suomen tai Norjan tilanne olisi monopolin ansiota, mutta siltä osin kuin asiat Ruotsissa ovat paremmin, ei kilpailutusta voi pitää siihen syynä. Ei ainakaan yksinomaan. Kilpailutus kun on mahdollista koko Ruotsissa, ja silti ikäviäkin esimerkkejä liikenteen "kehittymisestä" löytyy. Ruotsissa ei vallitse yksimielisyyttä siitä, että monopolin purku oli hyvä ratkaisu. Enemmistölle nykyinen asiaintila varmasti kelpaa, mutta tahtoisinpa tietää, kuuluvatko omat junavuoronsa menettäneet radanvarret tähän enemmistöön.

Suomessakin monopolin purku hyvin todennäköisesti on edessä, ja toivon mukaan sillä on tietyillä alueilla myönteisiä seurauksia. Nykyisellään monopolin poistamisella ruikuttajat aiheuttavat kuitenkin koko rautatieliikenteelle paljon tuhoa. Rautatieliikenteen kehittämisessä olisi paljon tehtävää - esimerkiksi maakuntakohtaisen tai muun alueellisen, samoilla taksoilla sekä busseissa että junissa kelpaavan lippujärjestelmän omaksuminen tai liikenteen kehittäminen paremmin alueellisia tarpeita vastaavaksi. Molemmissa seikoissa on välttämätöntä edetä, täysin riippumatta siitä, onko monopoli vai ei. Ideologinen hallituksen politiikan arvostelu puskan takaa kuitenkin polarisoi keskustelun yhden ainoan - todennäköisesti EU:n päätöksillä joka tapauksessa ratkaisun saavan - kysymyksen ympärille.

Nyt olisi jo aika keskittyä rakentavaan keskusteluun rautatieliikenteen edistämisestä melkototuuksille perustuvan ideologisen ruikutuksen sijaan.

----------


## late-

> Ruotsissa kilpailutuskauden alettua on monella radalla ollut edessään myös henkilöliikenteen lakkautus. Åseda, Oskarshamn, Hyltebruk...


Mikä oli Ruotsissa lähtötilanne kilpailutukseen mentäessä? Täällä henkilöliikennettä on lakkautettu jo niin huolella, että kuvittelisin meillä olevan sitä roimasti vähemmän kuin Ruotsissa kilpailutuksen alkaessa. Joku osannee kertoa asian oikean laidan?

Ruotsissa läänien liikenneyhtiöt ostavat haluamansa liikenteen parhaaksi katsomaltaan kulkumuodolta. Se voi johtaa myös bussien valitsemiseen junien sijasta. Varsinkin, jos aiemmin on ylläpidetty hyvin hiljaisia ratoja, joita Suomessa ei mainittavasti enää ole. Harkitsemattomiakin päätöksiä tietysti saatetaan tehdä, jos ei ymmärretä junien vaikutusta pienten paikkakuntien elinvoimaisuuteen.

----------


## Kani

> Nyt olisi jo aika keskittyä rakentavaan keskusteluun rautatieliikenteen edistämisestä melkototuuksille perustuvan ideologisen ruikutuksen sijaan.


Mikä lausumassani edellisen viestin toisessa kappaleessa ei pitänyt paikkansa?

Kyllä, minulla on ideologia. Se on sellainen, että jos jotakin asiaa tuetaan, tukijalla (veronmaksajalla) on oltava oikeus vaikuttaa tuettavan kohteen hoitamiseen. Nyt tilanne on se, että
Tuet ovat suhteettomia liikenteen kustannuksiin nähden (esim. Kotka-Kouvola 10e/matkustaja)Tukea vaaditaan jopa vielä aloittamattomaan liikenteeseen seudulla, jolla on hyvä väestöpohja (Lahti-Kerava)Kiskobussiliikennettä harjoitetaan suppealla pysähdyspaikkaverkostolla sinisten vaunujen aikatauluillaKannattavaa yöjunaliikennettä (Rovaniemi-Kemijärvi) lakkautetaan ja veronmaksajilta kiristetään tukea sen harjoittamiseenTavaraliikenteessä kuoritaan kermaa luopumalla tahallisesti joistakin yhteyksistä, esim. Kemijärvi-Salla ja Tornion kuljetuksetKaikkeen tähän on syynä se, että ideologisista syistä pantataan liikennettä yhdellä operaattorilla välittämättä siitä, mitkä ovat ideologian seuraukset: liikennepaikkojen väheneminen ja junaliikenteen siirtyminen kumipyörille. Savon sivuratojen esimerkit eivät paljoa auta, kun suurimmassa osaa Suomesta harjoitetaan toisenlaista politiikkaa.

On turha hissutella, että eihän tässä mitään ja voihan tätä kehittää, kun jokainen omin silmin näkee, että Suomessa harjoitetaan vain ja ainoastaan sellaista rautatiepolitiikkaa kuin yksi operaattori haluaa. Mikään ei ole tähänkään asti estänyt yhteisen lippujärjestelmän rakentamista seuduille, jos sellaista olisi haluttu. Monopolinvastustajia on turha syyttää siitä, etteivät nämä asiat etene.

----------


## late-

> Rautatieliikenteen kehittämisessä olisi paljon tehtävää - esimerkiksi maakuntakohtaisen tai muun alueellisen, samoilla taksoilla sekä busseissa että junissa kelpaavan lippujärjestelmän omaksuminen tai liikenteen kehittäminen paremmin alueellisia tarpeita vastaavaksi.


Tässä kuitenkin sivuutat näppärästi sen, että nykyisellä monopoliasemalla molemmista päättää monopoliyrittäjä. Liikennettä ei siis voi kehittää nyt kukaan muu kuin VR. Ei ole mitään mieltä haaveilla kehittämisestä, jos tilannetta ei siltä osin muuteta. Ainoa edes teoreettinen vaihtoehto olisi valtion omistajaohjauksen palauttaminen.

VR:n haluttomuus alueellisiin lippuihin ei myöskään ole ainoa rajoite. VR:n vaatima tukitaso on sellainen, ettei millään muotoa voida vaatia sen maksamista alueellisen lippujärjestelmän kautta sen paremmin kuin mitään muutakaan tietä. Nythän valtio haluaa sälyttää tätä tukivastuuta kuunnille ja kerätä sitten samat rahat VR:n taseesta vuosittain itselleen. Sellaista ei voida millään muotoa pitää järkevänä kehityksenä sen paremmin junaliikenteen kuin kuntatalouden kannalta.

----------


## JE

> Mikä oli Ruotsissa lähtötilanne kilpailutukseen mentäessä? Täällä henkilöliikennettä on lakkautettu jo niin huolella, että kuvittelisin meillä olevan sitä roimasti vähemmän kuin Ruotsissa kilpailutuksen alkaessa. Joku osannee kertoa asian oikean laidan?


Ruotsissa liikennettä oli ennen kilpailutusta, ja on edelleen enemmän kuin Suomessa. Suurimmalta osin tämä koskee kuitenkin maan eteläisimpiä osia - Tukholman eteläpuolista Ruotsia toisin sanoen. Se on aluetta, jossa rautatieverkosto ylipäätään on Suomea tiheämpi, ja jossa asukastiheys on aivan toista luokkaa kuin täällä. Maan pohjoisemmissa osissa eroja on vaikea vetää, ainakaan Ruotsin eduksi. Kahdesta pohjoisimmasta läänistä paikallinen henkilöliikenne loppui pian sen jälkeen kun vastuu liikenteestä siirrettiin SJ:ltä lääneille. Tämä koskee mm. Haaparannan liikennettä.




> On turha hissutella, että eihän tässä mitään ja voihan tätä kehittää, kun jokainen omin silmin näkee, että Suomessa harjoitetaan vain ja ainoastaan sellaista rautatiepolitiikkaa kuin yksi operaattori haluaa. Mikään ei ole tähänkään asti estänyt yhteisen lippujärjestelmän rakentamista seuduille, jos sellaista olisi haluttu. Monopolinvastustajia on turha syyttää siitä, etteivät nämä asiat etene.


Jos vika on mielestäsi vain VR:ssä, on varmaan parempi kilpailuttaa viranomaistoiminta saman tien. Jos VR:n ohjaaminen ei onnistu, ei myöskään monenkeskisten markkinoiden ohjaaminen voi onnistua juuri sen paremmin.




> Tavaraliikenteessä kuoritaan kermaa luopumalla tahallisesti joistakin yhteyksistä, esim. Kemijärvi-Salla ja Tornion kuljetukset


Tämä on totta. Nyt puhe oli kuitenkin henkilöliikenteestä.




> Tukea vaaditaan jopa vielä aloittamattomaan liikenteeseen seudulla, jolla on hyvä väestöpohja (Lahti-Kerava)


VR on valtion omistama. Vaikka valtiolla olisi mitä vaikeuksia hallita VR:ää, sekin osaa nostaa osinkoja jos haluaa. VR:lle annetut rahat valuvat kankkulan kaivoon aina silloin ja yksinomaan silloin kun valtio niin haluaa. Ellei sitten esimerkiksi mainitun yhtiön maksamia palkkoja haluta lukea tuhlaukseksi. Kyse on jälleen samasta asiasta kuin aiemminkin: kumpi tässä oikeastaan on mielestäsi ongelman ydin: VR vai sittenkin valtio ja sitä kautta väärin äänestävät kansalaiset?




> Mikä lausumassani edellisen viestin toisessa kappaleessa ei pitänyt paikkansa?


Väitit, että jos Jyväskylä sijaitsisi Ruotsissa, Äänekosken radalla olisi jo kiskobussiliikennettä. Et voi väittää tällaista asiaa varmaksi parhaallakaan tahdolla, koska uudelleen avattuja ratoja ei Ruotsista löydy kovinkaan montaa. Muista, että puhuin melkototuudesta, en valehtelusta. Olen samaa mieltä siinä, että Äänekoskelle voisi olla junaliikennettä, jos lainsäädäntö olisi Ruotsin mallin mukainen. En silti pidä jossittelun ja spekuloinnin, perustellunkaan, esittämisestä totuutena.




> Tässä kuitenkin sivuutat näppärästi sen, että nykyisellä monopoliasemalla molemmista päättää monopoliyrittäjä. Liikennettä ei siis voi kehittää nyt kukaan muu kuin VR. Ei ole mitään mieltä haaveilla kehittämisestä, jos tilannetta ei siltä osin muuteta. Ainoa edes teoreettinen vaihtoehto olisi valtion omistajaohjauksen palauttaminen.


Nyt nimenomaan tehtiin päätös, että VR:ää ei siirretä valtioneuvoston kanslian alaisuuteen, vaan pidetään se LVM:n hallinnassa, yhtiön erityispiirteiden vuoksi. Tämä päätös tarkoittaa aivan suoraan sitä, ettei valtio pidä VR:ää sijoituksena, vaan liikennepolitiikan välineenä. LVM pysyy VR:n ohjaajana, koska sillä, toisin kuin valtioneuvoston kanslialla, pitäisi olla asiantuntemusta VR:n ohjaamiseksi siinä laajuudessa kuin tarve vaatii. Vaunujen vuokraaminen VR:lle Talgolta osoittaa, että VR on valmis tekemään täsmälleen niin kuin valtio tahtoo. VR on siten valmis myös joukkoliikennelippuun, valtion sanelemaan liikennöintipolitiikkaan ja mihin hyvänsä uudistuksiin, jos niitä siltä osataan vaatia. Valtion omistajaohjauksessa on ollut paljonkin vaikeuksia. Tähän vastauksena on nähtävä VR:n hallituksessa ja hallintoneuvostossa tehdyt kokoonpanomuutokset.




> Savon sivuratojen esimerkit eivät paljoa auta, kun suurimmassa osaa Suomesta harjoitetaan toisenlaista politiikkaa.


Eli kun VR tekee jotain väärin, se on osoitus siitä että monopoli on purettava. Kun VR tekee jotain oikein, se on poikkeustapaus. Arvatenkin tällä logiikalla kun kilpailutukseen osallistunut firma saa jotain aikaan, tämä johtuu vapaasta kilpailusta, ja kun kilpailutuksen epäonnistuessa liikenne lakkautetaan, tämä puolestaan on poikkeustapaus. Olen itsekin varma siitä, että kilpailutuksen seurauksena myönteistäkin saataisiin monin paikoin aikaan, mutta kaiken omaan ideologiaan sopimattoman leimaaminen poikkeustapaukseksi ei vaikuta kovin uskottavalta.

----------


## Kani

Omistajaohjausta on odotettu paikallisliikenteen osalta jo vuosikymmeniä. Voimme toki jatkaa odottelua kädet ristissä ja olla kiitollisia niistä murusista, joita meille annetaan. Minä en aio olla jatkossakaan.

----------


## JE

En sitä kiistä, etteikö nykytilaan liittyisi paljon problematiikkaa. Mutta minun on todella vaikea uskoa, että monopolin purkaminen voisi olla mikään ratkaiseva käänne.

----------


## Kani

Jos vaaditaan a) kiskobussiliikennettä Äänekoskelle ja b) yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää reitille niin tilanne kaatuu täysin siihen, että VR:n vaatima tukitaso on niin kohtuuton, ettei sellaista voi maksaa, varsinkaan jos bussiyrityksiä jouduttaisiin kohtelemaan samanarvoisesti. 

Tällä kaavalla toimien paikallisliikenne tulee eri puolilla Suomea niin kalliiksi, ettei sitä kannata harjoittaa - eikä sitä sitten harjoitetakaan. Jos tämä sanelupolitiikka ei ole nimenomaan monopolin aiheuttama ongelma, niin antaa sitten olla.

----------


## JE

Toki sanelupolitiikka on monopolin aiheuttama ongelma. Mitä suurimmassa määrin. Mutta monopoli ei ole yksityinen, vaan VR on valtion kontrollissa. VR:n voi velvoittaa hoitamaan vaikkapa henkilöliikennettä Äänekoskelle, jos valtio niin päättäisi. LVM ei kuitenkaan ole käyttänyt valtaansa sillä tavoin, että tämä mahdollistuisi. Tulosvastuullisuus ei ole mikään peruste, koska valtio on useaan otteeseen viimeisen 12 kuukauden aikana osoittanut, että poliittiset syyt menevät tulosvastuullisuuden edelle myös VR-Yhtymässä. Suomeksi sanottuna: Äänekosken liikenteen aloittamiselle ei ole poliittista tahtoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Äänekosken liikenteen aloittamiselle ei ole poliittista tahtoa.


Mutta kun todellinen tapahtumaketju on seuraava:
Mietitään liikenteen perustamista rataosalle XVR sanoo, että X:llä liikennöiminen ei ole kannattavaaLVM sanoo, että VR:n arvio liikennöinnin kustannuksista on uskottava, LVM sanoo, ettei halua lisätä tukiaLiikennettä ei aloitetaOngelma on siis se, että VR:n kustannustaso on saanut suorastaan kanonisoidun aseman tässä maassa, eikä kukaan uskalla kyseenalaistaa sitä. Millään omistajaohjauksella sen pudottaminen ei edes onnistu, tahto on lähdettävä VR:n sisältä. Ja sieltä sitä ei löydy ennen kilpailua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lisätään vielä, että Jyväskylä-Äänekoski-väliä voidaan spekuloida vaikka maailman tappiin, mutta on olemassa rataosuuksia, joilla liikennettä aloitettaisiin kilpailutustilanteessa varmasti ja jossa spekuloinnille ei ole sijaa. Paras esimerkki on Turku-Salo-välin lähiliikenne, johon todella löytyy poliittista tahtoa seudulta. Ainoa haluton on VR, ja LVM nielee VR:n selitykset. RHK on kohtalaisen hyvin jo varautunut kapasiteetin lisäykseen, mutta rahoitus eduskunnalta tietysti puuttuu.

----------


## kuukanko

Elmon esittämää ajatuksen voisi esittää näinkin:

Kaksi oletusta nykytilanteesta:
Suomessa ei ole poliittista halua lisätä ostoliikennettä, joten uusien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien tai lipputuotteiden on oltava itsekannattaviaVR:n kustannustaso on korkea eikä VR:llä ole kiinnostusta laskea sitä ennen kilpailutustaOletetaan lisäksi, että kaikki VR:n nykyisellä kustannustasolla kannattava liikenne on jo olemassa.

Jos ei haluta kilpailuttaa, on uusien yhteyksien tai lipputuotteiden saamiseksi puututtava kohtaan 1 eli lisättävä ostoliikennerahoja. Ostoliikenteen lisääminen on kuitenkin ihan eri asia kuin omistajaohjaus.

----------


## PNu

> Omistajaohjausta on odotettu paikallisliikenteen osalta jo vuosikymmeniä. Voimme toki jatkaa odottelua kädet ristissä ja olla kiitollisia niistä murusista, joita meille annetaan. Minä en aio olla jatkossakaan.


Miten sitä on niin monta vuosikymmentä ehditty odottaa, kun VR:llä on ollut todellista päätösvaltaa näissä asioissa vasta 90-luvulta lähtien? Aikaisempien vuosikymmenien supistukset menevät suoraan eduskunnan piikkiin, koska VR:n talous oli ennen sidottu valtion budjettiin. Toki puolueiden agitaattorit ovat varmasti mielissään saatuaan huijattua sinutkin uskomaan, että VR on paikallisliikenteen alasajosta itse päättänyt.

----------


## Kani

> Toki puolueiden agitaattorit ovat varmasti mielissään saatuaan huijattua sinutkin uskomaan, että VR on paikallisliikenteen alasajosta itse päättänyt.


VR:n pitkäaikainen haluttomuus hoitaa kiskobussiliikennettä on vanhempi kuin VR Oy:n aikainen asia, vuosikymmenien pituinen johdonmukainen jatkumo. Lättähattuliikenne oli 50-60-luvun Suomelle suunniteltu tuote, jota VR ei omatoimisesti kehittänyt aikojen ja tarpeiden muuttuessa, vaan se ajettiin alas.

VR on edesauttanut ja helpottanut alasajoa poliitikkojen osalta niin, ettei se ole saanut kehitettyä toimintaansa kustannustehokkaaksi, vaan paikallisjunaliikenne VR:n hoitamana tulee niin kalliiksi, ettei se ole kannattavaa.

Asia on juuri niin kuin Elmo tuossa edellä kirjoitti.

----------


## JE

Mutta virastokaudella investoinnit rautateihin tapahtuivat hyvin pitkälti valtion ohjaamina. Ruotsissa valtio velvoitti SJ:n hankkimaan Y1-dieselmoottorijunat sikäläisten lättähattujen tilalle, Suomessa vastaavaa ei tapahtunut. SJ oli monopoliaikanaan kotoista VR:äämme ajoittain paljonkin itsetuhoisempi laitos. Eli... onko kyseessä VR:n ongelma, vai omistajaohjauksen tietyt ongelmallisuudet jo virastokaudella?

----------


## Kani

Liekö tämä asia jo käsitelty näilläkin palstoilla ihan riittävän monta kertaa. Varmasti on syytä molemmissa. Kukaan ei voine väittää, että VR:llä olisi ollut 70-luvulta eteenpäin mitään aktiivista intressiä panostaa kiskobussiliikenteeseen. Mutta se siitä.

Tämä ketjuhan lähti ja irtosi siitä aiheesta, että Äänekosken radalle haluttiin kiskobussiliikennettä. Mukavahan meidän on kaikenlaisia reittejä suunnitella, mutta realiteetit ovat ne, jotka on todettu. Sallittuja operaattoreita on yksi ja se ei halua. Operaattoria ohjaavalla politiikalla ei ole otetta operaattoriin, eikä näytä tulevankaan.

Huomasimme varmaan kaikki, että pari viikkoa sitten, kun valtionyhtiöiden omistajaohjausyksikön perustaminen eteni, ainoa valtionyhtiö, jota _ei_ siirretty sen alaisuuteen, oli VR. Mitään ohjauksen paranemista ei siis ole odotettavissa. Odottelemme toimettomina.

----------


## JE

> Liekö tämä asia jo käsitelty näilläkin palstoilla ihan riittävän monta kertaa. Varmasti on syytä molemmissa. Kukaan ei voine väittää, että VR:llä olisi ollut 70-luvulta eteenpäin mitään aktiivista intressiä panostaa kiskobussiliikenteeseen. Mutta se siitä.


Kyllä. Asia on käsitelty. Olen yrittänyt tuoda esiin, että VR:llä on aktiivinen intressi siihen, johon omistaja haluaa sillä olevan aktiivisen intressin. Jos omistaja ei tee mitään, VR:llä ei ole aktiivista intressiä, muuta kuin halu kerätä varoja kassaan.




> Huomasimme varmaan kaikki, että pari viikkoa sitten, kun valtionyhtiöiden omistajaohjausyksikön perustaminen eteni, ainoa valtionyhtiö, jota _ei_ siirretty sen alaisuuteen, oli VR. Mitään ohjauksen paranemista ei siis ole odotettavissa. Odottelemme toimettomina.


Riski on kieltämättä olemassa, että tähän on jämähdetty. Mutta omistajaohjauksen siirtäminen valtioneuvoston kansliaan olisi ollut VR:n kohdalla huono veto. Omistajaohjausyksikkö kun on tarkoitettu ohjaamaan valtionyhtiöitä vain ja ainoastaan investointeina. Eli VR:n siirtyminen sinne olisi käytännössä tarkoittanut VR:n julistamista yksityisen yhtiön tavoin, yksinomaan tulosmielessä toimivaksi yhtiöksi, jonka valtiollinen omistuskytkös on vain historiallinen kuriositeetti.

----------


## kemkim

> Ongelma on siis se, että VR:n kustannustaso on saanut suorastaan kanonisoidun aseman tässä maassa, eikä kukaan uskalla kyseenalaistaa sitä. Millään omistajaohjauksella sen pudottaminen ei edes onnistu, tahto on lähdettävä VR:n sisältä.


Jos kustannustaso on kerran niin käsittämättömän korkea, niin mihin nämä kaikki rahat valuvat? Kankkulan kaivoon? Vai palautuvatkohan ne sittenkin takaisin valtiolle osinkoina.

----------


## JE

VR:n tukitasosta on tullut valtiolle kätevä raha-automaatti YTV-liikenteen osalta, sitähän rahoittavat kunnat. Ja jotta se bisnes pyörii, on uskottavuussyistä pidettävä yllä totuutta kalliista liikenteestä kaikkialla. Eiköhän VR:n monopolinlopetuspuheidenkin taustalla ole tiettyjen tahojen halu varjonyrkkeillä kunta- ja palvelurakenneuudistuksen yksityiskohdilla rautatiepoliittiseen kaapuun puettuna. Vaikka esimerkiksi Helsingin metroprojekteihin on uponnut ja tullee uppoamaan rahaa satoja miljoonia euroja kuntien, lähinnä Helsingin pussista, ollaan valmiita olettamaan, että valtion rataverkko olisi minkä hyvänsä kunnan paikallisille tarpeille valjastettavissa lähes ilmaiseksi. Tämä selittää senkin, miksi paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttaminen, jonka EU-lainsäädäntö joka tapauksessa tuo eteemme, nyt saa niin monet liikkeelle samaan aikaan kun kaukoliikenteen kilpailuttamista havahdutaan ehdottelemaan vain skandaalin sattuessa (esimerkiksi käynee Sisä-Suomen yöjunalakkautus).

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos kustannustaso on kerran niin käsittämättömän korkea, niin mihin nämä kaikki rahat valuvat? Kankkulan kaivoon? Vai palautuvatkohan ne sittenkin takaisin valtiolle osinkoina.


Kun tulot ovat korkeat, on kaikkiin menoihin varaa upottaa paljon rahaa. Jos rahat olisivat olleet kovin tiukassa, ei varmaan esim. Dm10:n kaltaisiin kokeiluihin olisi ollut varaa. Osansa saa toki myös henkilöstö, jonka palkat ja edut ovat loistavat verrattuna muihin maakuljetuksiin. Ja se mikä sitten jää yli menee valtiolle osinkoina (ja valtio perinteisesti investoi VR:ltä tulleet osingot rataverkkoon).

----------


## kemkim

> VR:n tukitasosta on tullut valtiolle kätevä raha-automaatti YTV-liikenteen osalta, sitähän rahoittavat kunnat.


Valtio ja kunnathan ovat molemmat julkishallintoa, jota rahoitamme me tavalliset kansalaiset. Sen julkishallinnon olemme me myös valinneet sinne asioitame hoitamaan ja puolueet ovat meidän muodostamiamme. Aluepolitiikkakin on kansalaisten itse tahtomaa. Mitä järkeä siis on lappaa rahaa julkishallinnon toisesta taskusta toiseen? Eikö olisi rehellisempää suoraan antaa valtiolle enemmän rahaa, jos niin tarvitaan ja laittaa myös palvelut valtion vastattavaksi?

----------


## Compact

> Jos rahat olisivat olleet kovin tiukassa, ei varmaan esim. Dm10:n kaltaisiin kokeiluihin olisi ollut varaa.


Jos muistelisin, niin Dm10:n teki VR:n Pieksämäen konepaja hyvin vähällä omalla rahoituksellaan, ilman että tuohon työhön olisi ollut edes VR:n johdon päätöstä, eikä siellä edes alkuun tiedetty moisesta hommasta. Valmiista vaunusta ryhdyttiin nimittäin puhumaan oikeastaan vasta sitten kun se tuli ulos hallista ja ryhdyttiin tekemään koeajoja lähiympäristössä. Alun perin oli lupa vain testata bussikomponenttien soveltuvuutta päivävaunurunkoon tehtyyn moottorivaunuaihioon. Vaunuvalmistuksen olisi kenties oikeasti tehnyt sitten jokin suomalainen vaunutehdas.

Konepajalla oltiin huolissaan "töiden loppumisesta" ja konepajan omana "salaisena" projektina vuonna 1994 valmistuneella moottorivaunulla haluttiin osoittaa, että sellaisen rakentamiseen olisi sielläkin kykyjä. Ei olisi välttämätöntä ostaa kalliilla joltain ulkopuoliselta tehtaalta. Samalla haluttiin panna vauhtia paikallaan junnaavaan jahkailuun ns. muun maan paikallisliikenteen kohtalosta.

Vaunuun hankittiin kahden liikenteestä poistetun linja-auton vm. 1976 (HKL 601 ja 608) Volvo-dieselmoottorit (2 x 157 kW) ja poistoon määrätystä päivävaunusta vm. 1964 (Eit 23018) saatiin kori. Suunnanvaihtolaatikko on muunnettu Dm7-lättähatusta. Akselinkäyttölaite on muunnettu Tka7-ratatyövaunusta. Almex A -lipunmyyntilaitteet saatiin Pohjolan Liikenteeltä. Koriin tarvitsi tehdä suurimpana työnä konepajalla vain ohjaamopäädyt, ovet saatiin myös linja-autoista. Kuukankon mainitsemaan lauseeseen "ei olisi ollut varaa" voi siis sanoa: tähän kierrätysmottiin nyt ei rahaa paljoa pantu!

Oli tarkoitus osoittaa, että jos ei ole kerran rahaa ostaa uusia motteja, niin konepaja osaisi muutostyönä tehdä sellaisia myös vanhoista päivävaunuista. Toki silloin sarjatuotannossa moottoreiksi olisi varmasti hankittu uusia dieseleitä. Mutta idea oli tässä Junttilan Salamassa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä ketjussa on touhotettu pitkälti VR:n omistajaohjauksesta keinona kehittää paikallisjunaliikennettä.  Itse en näe Suomen paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämiseen mitään todellisia mahdollisuuksia ilman sitä, että liikenne RHK:n rataverkolla sallitaan myös muille liikennöitsijöille kuin VR Oy:lle.

Tämä johtuu yksinkertaisesta perusperiaatteessa: niin kauan kuin VR Oy:llä on monopoli tuettuun matkustajajunallikenteeseen, sen on yksinkertaisin maksattaa sille asetettu tuottotavoite, ylisuuri henkilöstö ja epäonnistuneet kalustohankinnat matkustajajunaliikenteen tukena. 

YTV:n ja LVM:n maksama yhteensä 57,2 miljoonan euron (2003) tuki ei todellisuudessa kohdistu matkustajajunaliikenteeseen vaan sillä maksetaan yleisesti VR Oy:n tehottomuutta.  Esimerkiksi matkustajajunaliikenteessä tuettu liikenne ei ole lainkaan niin tehotonta kuin "itsekannattava" kuten Turku - Helsinki - liikenne. 

Tähän ei auta mikään omistajaohjaus, koska niin kauan kuin monopoli säilyy, voidaan aina jatkaa kuuman puuron kiertämistä. 

Itse asiassa kiskobussihankinta yksinään osoittaa, miten mahdotonta VR Oy:n omistajaohjaus on.  Dm12 - kiskobussien piti alentaa liikennöintikustannuksia - nyt ne virallisesti nostavat kustannuksia. Piti siirtyä kuljettajarahastukseen - eipä siirrytty. Monopoliyhtiö keksii aina perusteet, miten tarvittava tuki saadaan.

On tietysti eri kysymys, miten paikallisjunaliikenteen ohjaus tulee hoitaa. Itse olen alueellisten joukkoliikenneviranomaisten perustamisen kannalla. Pidän myös varsin mahdollisena että kustannustehokkain vaihtoehto olisi se, että viranomaiset itse perustavat liikennöitsijäyhtiöt. Esimerkiksi YTV-junat Oy tai Varsinais-Suomen Paikallisraideliikenne Oy voisivat olla varsin kannattavia yhtiöitä.

Kun kalustona ovat sähkökäyttöiset, nykyaikaiset kevyet paikallisjunat, on paikallisjunaliikenne ainakin Uudenmaan, Varsinais-Suomen, Hämeen, Pirkanmaan, Satakunnan, Kymenlaakson ja Etelä-Karjalan alueella sekä todennäköisesti Pohjanmaalla erinomaisen kannattavaa liiketoimintaa.

VR Oy:n monopolin säilyttäminen on tämän kannattavan liiketoiminnan sekä sen myönteisten alueellisten vaikutusten tärkein este.

----------


## JE

> Eikö olisi rehellisempää suoraan antaa valtiolle enemmän rahaa, jos niin tarvitaan ja laittaa myös palvelut valtion vastattavaksi?


Nimenomaan. Kuntien ja valtion tehtävänjakoa on määritettävä uudelleen, ja on aivan selvää että tähänkin asiaan on saatavissa ratkaisu. Paikallinen rautatiehenkilöliikenne on saatu kukoistamaan myös Norjassa selkeyttämällä työnjakoa paikallisten tahojen kanssa. Miksei se siis olisi mahdollista täälläkin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Paikallinen rautatiehenkilöliikenne on saatu kukoistamaan myös Norjassa selkeyttämällä työnjakoa paikallisten tahojen kanssa. Miksei se siis olisi mahdollista täälläkin?


Suomessa ko. paikallisten tahojen on joko:
Itse saatava päättää yksityiskohtaisesti toimintabudjetin käytöstä = toteutettava liikenne itse liikennelaitos- tai yhtiömuotoisena.Saatava kilpailuttaa liikenne eli valita hintatasoltaan paras liikennöitsijä.Se, että VR Oy nykyisenkaltaisena liikennöisi ja kunnat maksaisivat, on aivan mahdotonta. Ei siihen auta hempeä keskustelu. Tästä on nyt Varsinais-Suomesta jo yli 20 vuoden kokemus (ainakin Piikkiö - Perno paikallisjunakokeilusta alkaen).

Asia olisi toki erilainen, jos VR Oy:stä erotettaisiin liikelaitosmuotoinen "Suomen paikallisjunat". Pidän vain kovin paljon helpompana perustaa puhtaalta pöydältä kunnolliset organisaatiot.

----------


## Compact

> Tässä ketjussa on touhotettu pitkälti VR:n ---  ylisuuri henkilöstö ---


Näinpä!

Annatko pienen vihjeen missä se tuottamaton henkilökunta sijaitsee ja mitä töitä se väki on tekevinään. Niin ja paljonko heitä on ja mikä olisi asiantuntijan mielestä oikea luku jos ollenkaan.

Ettei nyt olisi myös niin että turkulaisia maistereitakin on ylisuuresti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Annatko pienen vihjeen missä se tuottamaton henkilökunta sijaitsee ja mitä töitä se väki on tekevinään. Niin ja paljonko heitä on ja mikä olisi asiantuntijan mielestä oikea luku jos ollenkaan..


Tarkoitus ei tietenkään ollut loukata VR Oy:n henkilökuntaan kuuluvia jotka epäilemättä tekevät töitään tosissaan.

Se, mikä on VR Oy:ssä selvä ongelma on henkilökunnan tehoton käyttö, johon viitattiin esimerkiksi toisessa keskustelussa ohjausvaunuista. Eli esimerkiksi se, että Turku - Helsinki - väliä liikennöidään kahdeksalla junarungolla ja vastaavasti kahdeksalla miehistöllä kun tehokkaammalla liikennöintiratkaisulla voitaisiin pärjätä viidellä tai kuudella junarungolla ja miehistöllä.  Nämä kahdeksan miehistöä eivät tietystikään ole työtä vailla mutta työajasta isompi osa kuluu lähdön odotteluun kuin tehokkaammin organisoidussa liikenteessä.

Historiallisesti erittäin suuri henkilöstömäärähän on ollut VR Oy:n ja aikaisemman liikelaitoksen ja -viraston keskeinen ongelma. Esimerkiki kaksihenkinen miehitys nykyaikaisissa sähkö- ja dieselvetureissahan on ollut koko ajan tarpeetonta mutta silti ajettiin pitkään kahden hengen veturimiehistöillä. Nyt eläköitymisen kautta tästä aletaan olla päästy eroon, mutta edelleenkin monissa suhteissa henkilöstön käytössä on tehottomuutta kuten esimerkiksi edellä.

VR Oy pystyisi nykyisellä henkilöstömäärällään pyörittämään nykyistä suurempaa junaliikennettä. Tietysti joitakin henkilöstöryhmiä ei välttämättä olisi tällöin riittävästi.

VR Oy:n omistajaohjauksessa henkilöstön aseman turvaamista on pidetty tärkeänä tavoitteena. Monille tahoille se on ilmeisesti ollut omistajaohjauksen ainoa ja tärkein tavoite.

----------


## JE

> Se, että VR Oy nykyisenkaltaisena liikennöisi ja kunnat maksaisivat, on aivan mahdotonta.


VR:n tietyistä ongelmallisuuksistahan täällä on keskusteltu jo lukuisat kerrat, eikä niitä ongelmia toki kiistää voi. Nähdäkseni YTV-liikenne antaa erittäin hyvää esimakua siitä, miten asioiden tulisi kautta maan toimia. Valtion ja kuntien välinen kustannusepätasapaino olisi tietysti saatava ratkaistua, että mitään liikennettä voisi nykynuotein syntyä, se on itsestäänselvää. Toivon, että tähän asiaan olisi löydettävissä muutos jo EU:n palveluasetuksesta riippumatta - toivossa on hyvä elää - mutta onhan se ikävä kyllä mahdollista etteivät asiat tässä suhteessa etene. Tämä ei silti ole ongelma, joka auttamatta kuuluu monopoliin. NSB:n monopoli Norjassa hoitaa kaupunkimaista paikallisliikennettä mm. Turun kokoisen Trondheimin ja Lahden kokoisen Stavangerin seudulla ilman mitään ongelmia. Ja esimerkiksi turistien suosimalla Flåmin radalla paikalliset tahot ovat ostaneet NSB:ltä liikenteen jo vuosia erinomaisella menestyksellä. Totta, Norjalla on varaa käyttää öljyvarojaan. Mutta myös esimerkiksi palkkakustannukset ovat melkeinpä kaksinkertaiset Suomeen verrattuna, jos olen oikeassa käsityksessä. VR taitaa NSB:n menestyksestä olla tietoinen, ja sieltä tiettyjä asioita on myös matkittu, mm. jokin vuosi sitten kokeillut hiljaisen ajan vuorojen alennukset eli ns. vihreät lähdöt. Kaikesta päätellen opittavaa olisi kuitenkin edelleen.

----------


## Compact

> Tarkoitus ei tietenkään ollut loukata VR Oy:n henkilökuntaan kuuluvia jotka epäilemättä tekevät töitään tosissaan.


Lähellä se jo oli. No saahan täällä sanoa mitä sylki suuhun tuo, mutta asiallisiin kirjoituksiin eivät tuollaiset heitot kuulu. Koska ei ole kuitenkaan esittää siihen mitään jatkoa.

Jos rautatieliikennepolitiikka on sitä mitä se on, syyt ovat aivan jossain muualla kuin henkilökunnan määrässä, jota sitäpaitsi ei ole mitenkään liikaa nykyiseen liikenteenhoitoon nähden. Vuosittain haetaan jatkuvasti uutta väkeä koulutettavaksi ja sen voi todeta käymällä yhtiön kotisivuilla. Siellä on jopa työhönottosivustokin. Parhaillaan haetaan ratapihatyöntekijöitä, asentajia sekä liikenteenohjaajia (eli entisajan junasuorittajia) erityisesti järjestettävään koulutukseen.

Vuoden mittaan haetaan varmasti jälleen veturinkuljettajia ja konduktöörejä koulutukseen. Henkilökuntaa ei siis voi olla liian paljoa.

Haukkuisitte siis joskus vaikka raitiovaunu-, metrojuna- ja linja-autonkuljettajatkin, Matkahuollon, Linja-autoliiton ja kunnalliset liikennelaitokset ynnä bussiyhtiöt sekä muutkin joukkoliikenteen parissa töitä tekevät ihmiset, että teitä on liian paljon ja kaikki vika ja liikenteen huonontuminen johtuu vain huonostipalkatun henkilökunnan liiallisesta määrästä.

----------


## JE

> VR Oy:n omistajaohjauksessa henkilöstön aseman turvaamista on pidetty tärkeänä tavoitteena. Monille tahoille se on ilmeisesti ollut omistajaohjauksen ainoa ja tärkein tavoite.


Liikenneministeriössä valtaa on pitänyt SDP vuodesta 2003. Sitä ennen paikka on ollut mm. kokoomuksella (1990-1991,1995-2003), RKP:llä (1991-1995) ja SMP:llä (1987-1990). Eli koko VR:n historia tulosvastuullisena laitoksena on tapahtunut oikeistolaisen ministerin alaisuudessa nyt kuluva vaalikausi poislukien. Koska VR:n "ylisuuri henkilöstö" on kaikesta päättäen ollut pitkän ajan ongelma, vastuuta tehdystä valinnasta ei siten voitane sälyttää ainakaan yksin nykyisen hallituspohjan niskaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta VR Oy:n ongelma ei ole henkilöstön määrä, vaan se, miten sekä henkilöstä että kalustoa käytetään. Mikko Laaksonen esitti jo esimerkin Turun junista ja niiden seisottamisesta. Ei ole veturinkuljettajan työtehosta tai työhaluista kiinni se, että hänet määrätään palkalla odottamaan tunniksi seuraavaa tuottavaa työtehtävää. Jos työt organisoidaan tehottomasti, tarvitaan paljon tehokasta henkilöstöä.

Tehottomuutta näkyy muuallakin. Hyvänä esimerkkinä puheena ollut Dm12-liikenne. Se alkoi juuri Hangon radalla. Sunnuntaina noin klo 19 vuoro Hankoon ajettiin kahden vaunun junalla, joista ainakin toinen oli täynnä (istumapaikat). Joensuusta on jo kuultu, kuinka viikonlopun Dm12-vuoroja joudutaan ajamaan veturijunilla, koska Dm12-junien kapasiteetti ei riitä.

Tällainen touhu on todella tehotonta. Ennen riitti, että liikennettä varten on veturi ja pari vaunua. Sitten "rationalisoitiin" hankkimalla liian pieniä Dm12-moottorivaunuja. Kun niiden kapasiteetti ei riitä koko viikolle, nyt nämä junavuorot sitovat sekä Dm12 moottorivaunuja että veturin ja matkustajavaunuja. Vaikea uskoa, että liikennöintikulujen säästö arkipäiviltä kattaa Dm12-investoinnin kulut.

Olen kuullut, että VR Oy:lle tarjottiin isompia moottorijunia, joiden hinta matkustajapaikkaa kohden olisi ollut halvempi tai sama kuin Dm12-vaunuilla. Isommilla junilla olisi voitu hoitaa viikonloput, eikä olisi tarvittu tuplakalustoa.

Tämäkin nyt vain esimerkkinä siitä, minkälaista tehottomuutta on. Ilman monopolia tällainen ei olisi mahdollista, koska joku toinen toimii tehokkaammin ja tarjoaa LVM:lle tai YTV:lle liikenteen halvemmalla tai jopa ilman tukivaatimuksia. Ja kuten on taidettu todeta jo aikaisemmin, se toinen tarjoaja voi olla vaikka kunnallinen liikennelaitos. Täällähän on sellainen, joka hoitaa lähijunaliikennettä ratkaisevasti pienemmin kustannuksin kuin VR Oy. Nimityksistä voidaan saivarrella, mutta sähkökäyttöistä henkilöliikennekalustoa leveäraiteisella rautatiellä se toinenkin ajaa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Sitä ennen paikka on ollut mm. kokoomuksella (1990-1991,1995-2003), RKP:llä (1991-1995).


Ei liity suoraan aiheeseen, mutta onko tämän RKP-hallintojakson ansiota se, että Pendolinot laitettiin ensimmäiseksi liikennöimään juuri Helsingin ja Turun väliselle rantaradalle? Sopisi kyllä hyvin kuvaan, kun ensimmäinen juna tuli vuonna 1995 liikenteeseen, että olisi siinä ollut aikaa sumplia asiat Karjaan tahdon mukaisesti. Ihmettelenpä, että Pendolinoja ei noin puoleen vuosikymmeneen nähty muilla reitellä, no, ei niistä kyllä sanottavampaa aikahyötyä olisi ollutkaan (eikä ole edelleenkään.)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Liikenneministeriössä valtaa on pitänyt SDP vuodesta 2003. Sitä ennen paikka on ollut mm. kokoomuksella (1990-1991,1995-2003), RKP:llä (1991-1995) ja SMP:llä (1987-1990).


JE hyvä, et kai oleta että liikenne- ja viestintäministeri pitää valtaa VR Oy:ssä? Liikenneministeriksihän on yleensä valittu sellainen henkilö, jolle muut näyttävät kaapin paikan.

Yhtiön toimintaa ohjaa hallitus ja hallintoneuvosto.

Yhtiön henkilöstön aseman puolestaan turvaa jo valtion hallituspohjakin.

----------


## JE

> JE hyvä, et kai oleta että liikenne- ja viestintäministeri pitää valtaa VR Oy:ssä? Liikenneministeriksihän on yleensä valittu sellainen henkilö, jolle muut näyttävät kaapin paikan.


Tuossa on paljon perää. Liikenneministerin liikkumatila on pieni. Ajatukseni oli enemmänkin siinä kysymyksessä, tarkoititko "monilla tahoilla" poliittisia tahoja yleensä, vai erästä nimenomaista tiettyä poliittista tahoa. Vai kenties jotain muuta.

----------


## PNu

> VR:n pitkäaikainen haluttomuus hoitaa kiskobussiliikennettä on vanhempi kuin VR Oy:n aikainen asia, vuosikymmenien pituinen johdonmukainen jatkumo. Lättähattuliikenne oli 50-60-luvun Suomelle suunniteltu tuote, jota VR ei omatoimisesti kehittänyt aikojen ja tarpeiden muuttuessa, vaan se ajettiin alas.


Ja kukahan kiskobussiliikenteen 50- ja 60-luvuilla kehitteli? Ettei vain parjaamasi VR:n silloinen henkilökunta?

Lättähattuliikenteessä nähdäänkin selvästi, miten lyhytjännitteistä valtion liikennepolitiikka rautateiden kehittämiseksi on ollut. Viimeinen Dm7 valmistui 1963 ja vain kaksi vuotta myöhemmin aloitettiin paikallisliikenteen alasajo. Eduskunta ei siis kyennyt VR:n menoarvioista päättäessään suunnittelemaan asioita edes kahta vuotta eteenpäin.




> VR on edesauttanut ja helpottanut alasajoa poliitikkojen osalta niin, ettei se ole saanut kehitettyä toimintaansa kustannustehokkaaksi, vaan paikallisjunaliikenne VR:n hoitamana tulee niin kalliiksi, ettei se ole kannattavaa.


Mutta miten VR olisi voinut kehittää toimintaansa kustannustehokkaaksi, kun poliitikot määräsivät sen rakentamaan ja liikennöimään korpiratoja, joilla ei ollut minkäänlaisia kannattavuusedellytyksiä? Samoin VR joutui pitkään nielemään ammattiliittojen vaatimukset esimerkiksi vetureiden miehityskysymyksessä eikä ainakaan eduskunnan AY-siiveltä tainnut VR:lle tulla tässä asiassa suuremmin tukea.

Toisaalta paikallisliikenteen alasajoa parkuvat haluavat unohtaa, että kokonaisuudessaan paikallisliikenne ei juuri ole vähentynyt. Pääkaupunkiseuden lähiliikenne nimittäin kukoistaa tänä päivänä aivan eri tavalla kuin 50-luvulla. Kummahan se olisikin, jos muuttoliike ja maaseudun autioituminen eivät näihin asioihin mitään vaikuttaisi.

----------


## Kani

> Ajatukseni oli enemmänkin siinä kysymyksessä, tarkoititko "monilla tahoilla" poliittisia tahoja yleensä, vai erästä nimenomaista tiettyä poliittista tahoa. Vai kenties jotain muuta.


Ei sosialidemokraatteja aina kannata puolustaa ennen kuin niitä on edes moitittukaan.




> Ja kukahan kiskobussiliikenteen 50- ja 60-luvuilla kehitteli? Ettei vain parjaamasi VR:n silloinen henkilökunta?


En ole parjannut VR:n 50-60-luvun henkilökuntaa enkä muutakaan henkilökuntaa. Eri aikakausien johto on erikseen.




> Tämäkin nyt vain esimerkkinä siitä, minkälaista tehottomuutta on. Ilman monopolia tällainen ei olisi mahdollista, koska joku toinen toimii tehokkaammin ja tarjoaa LVM:lle tai YTV:lle liikenteen halvemmalla tai jopa ilman tukivaatimuksia.


Asia on juuri noin. Dm12-hankintaa ei todellisessa kilpailutilanteessa olisi mitenkään voitu hoitaa noin huonosti. Kilpailu olisi pakottanut huomioimaan, että vaunujen pitää olla läpikuljettavia ja niissä pitää olla enemmän paikkoja kuin 50-luvun lättähatuissa.

Lisäksi uuden kiskobussikaluston hankkimiseen ei mitenkään olisi voinut kulua kahta vuosikymmentä, jos reiteille olisi ollut edes uhka saada muitakin liikennöitsijöitä.

----------


## PNu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> Sitä ennen paikka on ollut mm. kokoomuksella (1990-1991,1995-2003), RKP:llä (1991-1995).
> 
> 
> Ei liity suoraan aiheeseen, mutta onko tämän RKP-hallintojakson ansiota se, että Pendolinot laitettiin ensimmäiseksi liikennöimään juuri Helsingin ja Turun väliselle rantaradalle?


Suurnopeusjunien hankintaa ryhdyttiin vakavalla mielellä valmistelemaan noin 1990 ja eiköhän niiden tuominen ensimmäisenä Rantaradalle johtunut lähinnä SDP:n silloisesta puheenjohtajasta Pertti Paasiosta, joka oli turkulainen kansanedustaja ja ministeri. Mutta tuskin RKP:n osuudestakaan haittaa oli.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei liity suoraan aiheeseen, mutta onko tämän RKP-hallintojakson ansiota se, että Pendolinot laitettiin ensimmäiseksi liikennöimään juuri Helsingin ja Turun väliselle rantaradalle?


Pendojen liikennöinnistä rantaradalla päätettiin jo 1980-luvun lopussa, Holkerin hallituskaudella. Rantaradan perusparannus- ja sähköistystöiden ollessa vielä kesken, päätettiin että radasta tulee soveltuva "luotijunaliikenteelle" ja suurimmaksi sallituksi nopeudeksi tulee 200 km/h eikä 160. Eniten päätökseen vaikuttivat varmaan VR:n oma väki koska rantarata soveltui tarjollaolevista parhaiten pendojen testiradaksi koska sen liikenne on vähäisempää kuin muiden. Varsinaista ajansäästöähän pendolla ei nykyisin saa aikaan niin lyhyellä matkalla, mutta Turun imago haluttiin parantaa uuden junan puffaamisella. Asiaan saattoivat vaikuttaa valtakunnanasolla että Holkerin hallituksessa oli monta varsinaissuomalaista ministeriä, muistaakseni ainakin Kanerva, Paasio ja Taxell.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toisaalta paikallisliikenteen alasajoa parkuvat haluavat unohtaa, että kokonaisuudessaan paikallisliikenne ei juuri ole vähentynyt. Pääkaupunkiseuden lähiliikenne nimittäin kukoistaa tänä päivänä aivan eri tavalla kuin 50-luvulla. Kummahan se olisikin, jos muuttoliike ja maaseudun autioituminen eivät näihin asioihin mitään vaikuttaisi.


Pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisliikenne ei juuri lohduta, kun muilla kasvukeskusalueilla (Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Jyväskylä jne) ei paikallisliikennettä ole. Väestö on kasvanut muuallakin kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla, silti paikallisjunaliikenne on sallittu vain pääkaupunkiseudulla.

Pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisliikenteen suuret matkustajamäärät johtuvat siitä, että paikallisjunia on käytetty tehokkaasti kaupunkiseudun sisäisen liikenteen hoitamiseen ja rakentamista on keskitetty ratojen varteen. Juuri samaa tavoitellaan mm. Tampereen duoratikkasuunnitelmissa sekä Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikennesuunnitelmissa.

Pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisliikenne osoittaa juuri sen, että jos 1960-luvulla oltaisiin tehty ratkaisuja kehittää paikallisliikennettä myös esimerkiksi Turun, Tampereen ja Oulun seuduilla, yhdyskuntarakenne olisi voitu rakentaa joukkoliikenteen varteen ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö olisi nykyistä merkittävästi suurempaa.

Esimerkiksi Turusta Raision kautta Naantaliin kulkevan radan varteen oli 1940-50-luvuilla kehittymässä nauhataajama pysäkkien kohdalle (mm. Ihalan, Kerrolan, Paikkarin ja Tammiston pysäkkitaajamat). Tämän taajaman kehitysmahdollisuudet tuhottiin lakkauttamalla kiskobussiliikenne.

Ottaen huomioon muiden kasvukeskusten kasvuennusteet, on edelleen täysin realistista kehittää radanvarsiin vanhoihin asemataajamiin, myöhempään alueelle syntyneeseen maankäyttöön sekä uudisrakentamiseen pohjautuen raideliikenteeseen hyvin tukeutuva maankäyttö.

Ainakin Varsinais-Suomessa kaikki radan varren kunnat ovat ilmoittaneet olevansa halukkaita kehittämään paikallisjunaliikennettä jos se voidaan tehdä kohtuullisin kustannuksin eli VR Oy:n monopoli puretaan ja liikenne saadaan toteuttaa itse tai kilpailuttaa.

----------


## late-

> Vuoden mittaan haetaan varmasti jälleen veturinkuljettajia ja konduktöörejä koulutukseen. Henkilökuntaa ei siis voi olla liian paljoa.


Mielenkiintoinen perustelu. Tosin täysin merkityksetön.

Jos henkilöstöä oletetaan käytettävän tehottomasti eikä asialle tehdä mitään, uutta väkeä pitää toki palkata eläkkeelle jäävien tilalle. Palkkaamista ei siis sinällään voi pitää minkäänlaisena merkkinä tehokkuudesta.

En lähde spekuloimaan VR:n nykyisen liikenteenhoidon henkilöstötehokkuudesta. Siinäkin on tunnetusti jonkin verran ongelmia seisovan kaluston ja henkilöstön määrässä, mutta ne koskevat minusta enemmän kalustoa, joka ei lepoa pahemmin tarvitse. Suurempi ongelma on minusta siinä, että nykyisen liikenteen hoitotapa ei sovellu hiljaiseen liikenteeseen.

Nykyään veturinkuljettaja ajaa, konduktööri myy lippuja ja neuvoo ja siivooja siivoaa. Kaukojunissa ja raskaasti kuormitetussa kaupunkiliikenteessä tämä on varmasti ihan järkevää. Sen sijaan vähemmän kuormitetuilla linjoilla tehtävien täydellinen erottelu tuskin tuottaa kovin hyvää tulosta. Monissa muissa maissa hiljaisilla radoilla kuljettaja ja konduktööri keräävät yhdessä roskat junasta syrjäisellä pääteasemalla. Keskusasemalla ei usein tehdä muuta kuin ajeta läpi ja perusteellisemmin vaunut siivotaan liikenteen ulkopuolella kuten nytkin. Ei myöskään ole tavatonta, että konduktööri hoitaa matkan aikana myyntipistettä, jos junassa sellainen on.

Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkiradoilla saattaisi myös olla paikallaan arvioida suljettua rahastusjärjestelmää ja kiertävää vartiointia. Suuri osa vaunuistahan on jo nyt henkilökuntaa vailla. Tämä ei kylläkään taida olla VR:stä kiinni.

Bussiliikenteessä ja Helsingin raitiovaunuissa toimitaan näin kuten myös osassa lentoliikennettä.

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> Ajatukseni oli enemmänkin siinä kysymyksessä, tarkoititko "monilla tahoilla" poliittisia tahoja yleensä, vai erästä nimenomaista tiettyä poliittista tahoa. Vai kenties jotain muuta.
> 
> 
> Ei sosialidemokraatteja aina kannata puolustaa ennen kuin niitä on edes moitittukaan.


Tuo oli sinun kommenttisi, ei minun. Minä en puolustanut ketään, ainoastaan mietin mitä Mikko rivien välissä vihjaili.

----------


## Compact

> Koska VR:n "ylisuuri henkilöstö" on kaikesta päättäen ollut pitkän ajan ongelma, vastuuta tehdystä valinnasta ei siten voitane sälyttää ainakaan yksin nykyisen hallituspohjan niskaan.


Siinäkö se syy nyt taas on? Aivan kestämätön väite ilman mitään totuuden häivää. Ei ymmärrä.

----------


## Compact

> --- eikä ainakaan eduskunnan AY-siiveltä tainnut VR:lle tulla tässä asiassa suuremmin tukea.


Nyt meillä on SDP-liikenneministeri. Suuri haloo nousi Savo-Kainuun yöjunan lopetuksesta erityisesti SDP-maakuntaihmisiltä, mutta heidät lienee vaiennettu ryhmäkurinpidollisin vihjein. Jos ministerille annetaan erilaiset vuorosanat, niin eihän kenttä voi olla ministeriään vastaan. Alun ärhäköinti on muuttunut "tosiasioiden hyväksymiseen". Hyvätkin ideat yöjunien toisenlaisesta järjestelystä on haudattu todennäköisin SDP-poliittisien syiden johdosta.

Kemijärvellä kaksi (2) paikallista liikenaista otti asiakseen yöjunan säilyttämisen. Koska he eivät ilmeisimmin ole SDP:n jäseniä, junayhteys säilytetään. Tosin vaihdollisena.

Lukija ymmärtää miten haluaa: Suomen liikennepolitiikkaa tänä päivänä.

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> Koska VR:n "ylisuuri henkilöstö" on kaikesta päättäen ollut pitkän ajan ongelma, vastuuta tehdystä valinnasta ei siten voitane sälyttää ainakaan yksin nykyisen hallituspohjan niskaan.
> 
> 
> Siinäkö se syy nyt taas on? Aivan kestämätön väite ilman mitään totuuden häivää. Ei ymmärrä.


Lainausmerkit ovat tarkoitukselliset. Tarkoitukseni ei siis ollut esittää vallankumouksellista väitettä esim. Ahon hallituksen halusta paisuttaa VR:n henkilökuntaa - sitähän ei täällä kukaan uskoisikaan - vaan ennemmin kyseenalaistaa aiemmin esitettyä väitettä "ylisuuresta henkilöstöstä". Voihan olla, että viestissäni rivien välistä jotain sen suuntaista yritin jo vihjata, vaikka menestys näköjään heikoksi jäikin.

En usko, että missään valtionyhtiössäkään enää on varaa pitää ylisuurta tai ylihemmoteltua henkilöstöä, valtiollakin kun on rahoilleen käyttöä. Tähän mennessä vain kielteisessä valossa esitetty "ylisuuri" henkilöstö ei tosielämässä silti olisi yksinomaan keilteinen ilmiö 8 % työttömyysasteesta kärsivässä maassa. On niitä työllisyystöitä ennenkin järjestetty.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä edellä Late summasi hyvin tilannetta. Aikaisemmin, ja se on ollut yleisesti myös VR:ssä tunnustettu ongelma, VR:llä oli toimintaan nähden selkeästi liikaa henkilöstöä jota kompensointiin mm. edelleen pitämällä kiinni kahden hengen miehityksestä sekä ylläpitämällä täysin tarpeettomia konepajoja.

Tätä on kuvailtu v. 1987 historiikissa mm. sivulla 60. Siitä sitaatti: "Yleispiirteenä voidaan todeta henkilömenojen olevan kohtuuttomat liikevaihtoon nähden. Tämä jättää taloudellisen tilanteen kohentamiselle vain kaksi vaihtoehtoa: tuloja on saatava oleellisesti lisättyä tai henkilömenoja oleellisesti vähennettyä."

Koska ongelma on ollut ainakin 19 vuotta yleisesti tiedossa, ihmettelen kovin, miksi sen mainitsemisesta saa henkilökohtaisia syytöksiä.

Pitkään jatkuneen henkilöstön karsinnan seurauksena tällä hetkellä henkilöstöä on ilmeisesti nykyistä toimintakäytäntöä vastaava määrä (josta myös lisärekrytointi kertoo). Sen sijaan nykyinen toimintakäytäntö ei ole parhaaseen mahdolliseen käytäntöön verrattuna tehokasta henkilöstön käyttöä. 

Työn tehokkuutta voitaisiin lisätä esimerkiksi:
Ottamalla käyttöön ohjausvaunutVähentämällä vaihtohenkilöstön tarvetta mm. radio-ohjattavilla vaihtovetureilla.Käyttämällä henkilöstöä useampiin tehtäviin (esim. juuri se että junamiehistö hoitaa päivittäissiivoukset)Poistamalla osasta junia mahdollisesti konduktöörit, esim. ainakin vähäliikenteisistä Dm12 - vuoroista sekä YTV-paikallisliikenteestä päiväaikaan.


> Tähän mennessä vain kielteisessä valossa esitetty "ylisuuri" henkilöstö ei tosielämässä silti olisi yksinomaan keilteinen ilmiö 8 % työttömyysasteesta kärsivässä maassa. On niitä työllisyystöitä ennenkin järjestetty.


Tämä on kyllä todella lapsellista "vasemmistoretoriikkaa". 

Onko siinä mitään mieltä että koko Suomen kuljetusjärjestelmä kärsii siitä, että VR Oy:n rautatieliikenteen kustannukset ovat tehottomuuden vuoksi kalliit?

Rautatieliikenteen tehottomuuden vuoksihan:
Alueellisille viranomaisille, YTV:tä lukuunottamatta, on mahdotonta ostaa junaliikennettä. VR Oy:n vaatima tukitaso on liian korkea.Lakkautetaan tai uhataan lakkauttaa jatkuvasti matkustajajunaliikennettä.Kaukojunaliikenteen lipunhinta on niin kallis, että se ei ole kilpailukykyinen henkilöauton polttoainekulujen kanssa.Tavaraliikennettä siirtyy kumipyörille jolloin teiden kulutus kasvaa ja onnettomuusriski nousee. Pahimmillaan liikennettä siirretäään VR Oy:n sisällä kumipyöräliikennetytäryhtiöille (Pohjolan liikenne, Transpoint, Combitrans). Konginkangas ...Tällä hetkellä "työllisyystöiden" maksajia ovat ympäristö sekä heikentynyt liikenneturvallisuus.

Muista valtionyhtiöistä "työllisyystyöt" on kyllä jo poistettu. Samoin myös monista valtion virastoista. Miksi VR Oy:n pitäisi olla poikkeus?

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> Tähän mennessä vain kielteisessä valossa esitetty "ylisuuri" henkilöstö ei tosielämässä silti olisi yksinomaan keilteinen ilmiö 8 % työttömyysasteesta kärsivässä maassa. On niitä työllisyystöitä ennenkin järjestetty.
> 
> 
> Tämä on kyllä todella lapsellista "vasemmistoretoriikkaa".


En todellakaan usko, että VR:ssä mitään työllistämistöitä enää järjestetään. Mutta jos järjestettäisiin, en suostuisi pitämään sitä yksinomaan huonona ratkaisuna. Ongelmat ovat monet eikä kukaan sellaiseen tilanteeseen pyri, mutta mietin vain, kumpi maksaa yhteiskunnalle enemmän, kortistoon joutunut vai työtätekevä, olkoonkin että toimintaa uudelleen järjestelemällä sen työtätekevän voisi siirtää työstään pois. Tiedän että retoriikkani on lapsellista vasemmistohöttöä, mutta lapsellista on sekin että oletetaan työttömyyden katoavan automaattisesti, tai että työttömyydessä ylipäätään arvioitaisiin olevan kovin paljoa myönteisiä piirteitä.

----------


## kuukanko

Eikö työllistämistyöt pitäisi kuitenkin teettää ihan rehellisesti työllistämistöinä ja saada niihin rahat työministeriöstä? Yksittäisen liikenteenharjoittajan ei kuulu antaa muille kilpailuetua käyttämällä rahojaan työllisyysperustein. Se on varmasti myös VR:n kanta, niin paljon sieltä kuuluu tätä "olemme voittoa tavoitteleva osakeyhtiö, jonka tehtävänä ei ole kantaa yhteiskuntavastuuta" -juttua.

----------


## JE

> Eikö työllistämistyöt pitäisi kuitenkin teettää ihan rehellisesti työllistämistöinä ja saada niihin rahat työministeriöstä? Yksittäisen liikenteenharjoittajan ei kuulu antaa muille kilpailuetua käyttämällä rahojaan työllisyysperustein. Se on varmasti myös VR:n kanta, niin paljon sieltä kuuluu tätä "olemme voittoa tavoitteleva osakeyhtiö, jonka tehtävänä ei ole kantaa yhteiskuntavastuuta" -juttua.


Ehdottomasti niiden tulisi tapahtua työministeriön rahoittamina. Näin työllistämistyöt nykypäivänä myös tapahtuvat, silloin kun niitä todella teetetään.

Sanon vielä tämän: ohjausvaunujen käyttöönotto tai liikenteen siirtäminen kumipyöriltä kiskoille olisivat kaikin puolin tarpeellisia uudistuksia joka tapauksessa. Toiminnan tehostuminen lisäisi palvelujen kysyntää, ja sitä kautta VR:n työvoiman tarvetta. Vaikka parannettavaa on, VR on myös ratkaisevasti tehostanut käytäntöjään viime vuosina, esimerkiksi käynee aiempaa järjestelmällisempi aikataulurakenne. VR:n tiettyjen käytäntöjen (kuten ohjausvaunujen puute) syynä ei varmastikaan ole henkilöstön ylimäärä, vaan ennemmin tehoton käytäntö estää toiminnan laajenemista käytettävissä olevalla henkilstöllä. Kommenttini työllistämistöistä ei ollut mikään tehottomuuden puolustuspuhe, vaan periaatteellinen kannanotto työttömyyden hoitoon yleensä.

Tässä vaiheessa toivotan hyvää pääsiäistä. VR:n henkilökunnalla on oikeus puolustaa itseään ja tekemäänsä työtä, ja VR:n monopolin vastustajilla on esittää näkemyksensä ja puolustaa niitä.

Uskoisin, että tähän mennessä enemmän tai vähemmän kaikki asiaan liittyvät teemat ovat jo tulleet käsitellyiksi. Olen epäilemättä loukannut muita tänne kirjoittaneita. Olen siitä pahoillani.

----------


## PNu

> Aikaisemmin, ja se on ollut yleisesti myös VR:ssä tunnustettu ongelma, VR:llä oli toimintaan nähden selkeästi liikaa henkilöstöä jota kompensointiin mm. edelleen pitämällä kiinni kahden hengen miehityksestä sekä ylläpitämällä täysin tarpeettomia konepajoja.


Mitä VR olisi sitten voinut asialle tehdä? VR oli kyllä yrittänyt saada tilanteeseen muutosta heti siitä lähtien, kun työvoimavaltaisesta höyryliikenteestä alettiin luopua ja siihen oli suunnitelmissa varauduttu monella tapaa. Esim. Jt oli jo 50-luvulla laadittu yksinajoa silmälläpitäen, vaikka sääntö muilta osin oli puoli vuosisataa ajastaan jäljessä ja uusi vetovoimakin suunniteltiin yksinajoa varten. Kuvaavaa on, että 50-luvun lopulla suunnitellussa Hr12-veturissa ei lämmittäjälle varattu enää edes kunnollista istuinta. Ei suunnitelmista kuitenkaan tullut mitään, kun vahva AY-liike tiettyjen eduskuntaryhmien säestämänä harasi koko ajan vastaan.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Tätä on kuvailtu v. 1987 historiikissa mm. sivulla 60. Siitä sitaatti: "Yleispiirteenä voidaan todeta henkilömenojen olevan kohtuuttomat liikevaihtoon nähden. Tämä jättää taloudellisen tilanteen kohentamiselle vain kaksi vaihtoehtoa: tuloja on saatava oleellisesti lisättyä tai henkilömenoja oleellisesti vähennettyä."


Miten henkilömenot/liikevaihto -suhde on muuttunut 19 vuoden aikana?

----------


## lamarjam

Miksei valtio myy omaa osuuttaan VR oy:n osakkeista, kun se ei kerran käytä päätösvaltaansa?

----------


## ultrix

> omaa osuuttaan VR oy:n osakkeista


Eli 100% koko yrityksen osakekannasta. VR Oy on periaatteessa valtiolle hyvä tulonlähde, vaikka tukien kanssa laskettuna onkin tappiollinen. Eihän sellaista valtionyritystä kannata myydä, joka tuottaa "voittoa"!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tuet ja ostoliikenne eivät ole aivan sama asia kuin omistajaohjaus, mutta tällaisia säästöjä kuitenkin kaavaillaan valtiovarainministeriössä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2010/0...a_1971903.html

----------


## hmikko

Soininvaara kirjoittaa aiheesta blogissaan otsikolla 'Rautateiden hyöty on maksimoitava'.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Laitetaan vaikka tähän ketjuun tämä uutinen, joka tuskin kaipaa kommentointia.

----------


## kivisuo

Näyttää siltä, että VR Oy on omaksunut Oy Alkoholiliike Ab:n liiketoimintastrategian: välttämättömäksi katsottua palvelua tarjotaan yleisölle, mutta sen kysyntä pyritään kaikin soveltuvin keinoin minimoimaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja tällaiselle VR:n alasajolle löytyy tukea jopa maakuntalehtien pääkirjoituksista:
http://www.ksml.fi/mielipide/artikke...uisesti/617233

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja tällaiselle VR:n alasajolle löytyy tukea jopa maakuntalehtien pääkirjoituksista:
> http://www.ksml.fi/mielipide/artikke...uisesti/617233


Tuossa jutussa ovat perusasiat joukkoliikenteen hoidosta ja liikenteestä ylipäätään aika lailla hukassa.

Kun joukkoliikenteen lippuhintatason perusteena on auton polttoaineen hinta, joukkoliikenne ei ole eikä voi olla kustannettavissa lipputuloilla. Ja on autoalan ylläpitämä harha, että autoilu ei muka ole yhteiskunnan tukemaa, vain joukkoliikenne on.

Autoilun verotus on kyllä suurempaa kuin tieverkon ylläpito, mutta tieverkon ylläpito on vain pieni osa autoilun yhteiskunnalle aiheuttamasta rasituksesta. Autoilijat eivät esimerkiksi lunasta autoilun rakentamiseen kelpaamattomaksi tekevää maata eivätkä maksa käypää hintaa pysäköinnistä asutuskeskuksissa. Puhumattakaan sairaudenhoidon todellisista kuluista sekä autoilun aiheuttamista välittömistä ja välillisistä ympäristöhaitoista.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Jos puolet junista ajaa tappiolla, miksi VR:n pitäisi niitä ajaa, jos sen samaan aikaan pitää tahkota rahaa omistajalleen. Aikamoinoinen kaksoisstandardi.

Tähän tietenkin auttaa se, mitä kokoomusnulik....siis nuoret ehdottavat, VR:n yksityistämistä. 
On se VR niin ilkeä, kun tekee tuollaista kiusaa ihmisille.

Kiviniemihän ilmoitti Hesarissa, että hän ajaa palvelujen laajempaa ostamista yksityissektorilta ja KSML on kepulainen lehti, joten ilmeisesti uusliberalismi houkuttaa kunnolla tätä takinkääntäjäpuoluetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos puolet junista ajaa tappiolla, miksi VR:n pitäisi niitä ajaa, jos sen samaan aikaan pitää tahkota rahaa omistajalleen. Aikamoinoinen kaksoisstandardi.


Tämä onkin hyvä kysymys, johon odotan vastausta mm. eduskunnan rautateiden ystävien kerholta. Eduskunta valitsee hallituksen, jolla on hallitusohjelma johon sisältyvät voitontavoittelun ja liikennepolitiikan tavoitteet. Ja hallituksessa on omistajaohjausministeri joka käyttää VR-Yhtymän yhtiökokouksessa omistajavaltaa sekä liikenne- ja valtiovarainministerit, jotka jakavat VR-Yhtymälle rahaa voitontekoon. Kansanedustajat ovat tämä kaksoisstandardin ihan itse asettaneet, ja se on ollut voimassa hallituksen väristä ja eduskunnan voimasuhteista riippumatta.




> Tähän tietenkin auttaa se, mitä kokoomusnulik....siis nuoret ehdottavat, VR:n yksityistämistä.


En ole tutustunut nuorten enkä nulikoiden ohjelmiin, mutta en ymmärrä, miten yksityistäminen tätä tilannetta muuttaisi. Johan omistajalla on yhtiölleen nyt aivan sama tavoite kuin yksityiselläkin omistajalla. Tai no joo. Yksityinen sijoittaja voi ajatella myös pitkän tähtäimen tuottoa ja se antaa potkut yrityksen operatiiviselle johdolle, jos firma lakkaa antamasta tarjouksia asiakkaille, jotta firman markkinat supistuvat.




> Kiviniemihän ilmoitti Hesarissa, että hän ajaa palvelujen laajempaa ostamista yksityissektorilta ja KSML on kepulainen lehti, joten ilmeisesti uusliberalismi houkuttaa kunnolla tätä takinkääntäjäpuoluetta.


Jos politiikkaa puhutaan, niin keskustalainen liikenneministeri on ensimmäisenä liikenneministerinä koskaan asettanut VR-Yhtymän jakomielitautisen aseman kyseenalaiseksi. Ei tosin hänelläkään ollut voimaa panna VR-Yhtymää odottamaan asiaa käsittelevän työryhmän työn valmistumista, vaan työ tehtiin turhaksi monopolisopimuksella jo ennen työn valmistumista. Eipä juuri tullut tukea kokoomuslaiselta ministeriltä.

Mutta ei tämä asetelma ole kiusannut SDP:täkään kun se on ollut hallituksessa, pääministerinä ja liikenneministerinä. Voitontavoittelu on ollut junaliikenteen ykköstavoite, liikennepalveluiden tarjonta tulee sitten jos tulee. Junavuorojen lakkautusten perusteella ei ole tullut.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos politiikkaa puhutaan, niin keskustalainen liikenneministeri on ensimmäisenä liikenneministerinä koskaan asettanut VR-Yhtymän jakomielitautisen aseman kyseenalaiseksi.


Kuka niistä? Ei ainakaan Vehviläinen, joka VR:n Seinäjoen-Oulun rataremontin tukirahojen lahjoittamispäätöksen jälkeen ylisti, että eiköhän tämä viimeistään lopeta puheet kilpailutuksista ja kuinka vastuullinen toimija monopoli-VR on. Toivottavasti hänkin nyt viimeistään ymmärtää, että VR:n ratarahat olivat vain sumutusta, jolla yritettiin ostaa jatkoaikaa monopolin hyväksynnälle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuka niistä? Ei ainakaan Vehviläinen, joka VR:n Seinäjoen-Oulun rataremontin tukirahojen lahjoittamispäätöksen jälkeen ylisti, että eiköhän tämä viimeistään lopeta puheet kilpailutuksista ja kuinka vastuullinen toimija monopoli-VR on. Toivottavasti hänkin nyt viimeistään ymmärtää, että VR:n ratarahat olivat vain sumutusta, jolla yritettiin ostaa jatkoaikaa monopolin hyväksynnälle.


Tarkoitin sitä, että Vehviläinen asetti VR-Yhtymän monopoliaseman kyseenalaistavan kilpailuttamistyöryhmän. Siitä ei oltu edes sovittu hallitusohjelmassa, joka rajoittui vain pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailuttamisen tutkimisen mahdollisuuteen. Työryhmä käsitteli kuitenkin koko henkilöjunaliikennettä.

Minun tietoni mukaan Vehviläinen on julkisuudessa tuominnut sellaisen ajatuksen, että VR-Yhtymä voi ottaa Liikenneviraston roolin ja rahoittaa rataverkkoa oman mielensä mukaan ja saada siitä hyvästä joitain oikeuksia. Muistan kyllä myös tuon mainitsemasi lausuman rahoitusjupakan alkuvaiheista, mutta se ei ollut ministerin lopullinen kanta. Saa korjata jos olen väärässä, sillä en ole arkistoinut lehtileikkeitä ja tiedonantoja niin, että voisin lähteistää.

Olen myös siinä käsityksessä, että 2009 syksyllä tehty yksinoikeussopimus ei ole ministerin kannan mukainen järjestely. Se on poliittinen sopimus, joka on syntynyt niiden tahojen aloitteesta ja painostuksesta, joiden intressi on VR-Yhtymän monopolin jatkaminen niin kauan kuin se vain on mahdollista. Sopimuksen hedelmät ovat kypsymässä juuri keskusteltaessa siitä, miten paljon ja missä junavuoroja jälleen lopetetaan, jos eduskunta ei kaada lisää rahaa VR-Yhtymälle.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

VR on omistuksessa luokiteltu strategiseksi omistukseksi, jota se toden totta onkin. Kilpailuttamisvouhotusta pohtinut työryhmä haluaisi avata kaiken vähitellen, jotta ulkomaiset kermankuorijat pääsisivät vetämään välistä.

Kysymys on yksinkertaisesti siitä, että junaliikenne on peruspalvelu, jonka ei tarvitsekaan kannattaa. Ei junaliikenteen kannattavuusparannuksilla ratkaista Suomen talouden kestävyysvajetta, kyseessä on nappikauppa.

Vallitseva uusliberalistinen kauppakamarinulikoiden lobbaama näkemys on, että kaiken pitää tuottaa voittoa ja olla "kannattavaa". Yhtiöittämisillä, pilkkomisilla ja muulla hömpällä hammashoitopalveluja tuottava kunnan lhtiö "kannattaa", koska kunta ostaa siltä palvelut ja ýhtiö tekee rahaa. Raha menee taskusta toiseen.

Jos ja kun tämä kovasti palvottu kilpailu avataan ja taivaan portit avautuvat, niin junaliikenne selkosilla ei muutu kultakaivokseksi. VR häviää kyydit ylikansallisille firmoille, jotka pyörittävät toimintaa tappiolla. Sen jälkeen hintataso palaa ennalleen, koska niin pääomavaltaista toimintaa kuin rautatiekuljetusta ei pyöritä kuin harva, siihen ei jokainen nakkikioski pysty. Tämä jälkeen Suomen valtio ostaa kyydit ulkomaiselta firmalta, rahat menevät ulkomaille, junakyyti on jonkun vuoden rahtusen halvempaa ja VR häviää yhtiönä, kun sille jää se kannattamaton ja kilpailuttamaton osuus. Siitä keksitäänkin myydä VR ja paratiisi on maan päällä: junaliikennettä pyörittävät firmat, joiden omistus ei ole Suomessa ja joihin ei suomalaisilla ole mitään vaikutusta. Uusliberalistit ovat tyytyväisiä yhdessä "rautatiematkustajia" edustavan yhdistyksen kanssa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kilpailuttamisvouhotusta pohtinut työryhmä haluaisi avata kaiken vähitellen, jotta ulkomaiset kermankuorijat pääsisivät vetämään välistä.


Sinä itse jaksat vouhottaa tuosta kermankuorinnasta. Sille on kuitenkin toinen nimi, ristisubventio, ja sitä tekee juuri VR itse. VR kuorii kermat mm. Helsingin ja Tampereen väliltä ja syytää ne muuhun liikenteeseen. Hypoteettisessa tilanteessa, että kaukoliikenteessä olisi muita kilpailijoita, ulkomainen kilpailija ei sitä kermaa enää voisi saada, koska joku toinen ulkomainen kilpailija myisi siinä tapauksessa halvemmalla. Ns. normaalin voiton se toki saa, koska työlle ja sijoitukselle on saatava tulostakin. Seuraus kilpailutuksesta olisi siis, että kermasta suurin osa jäisi Helsingin ja Tampereen välisille matkustajille, ja huonommin kannattavien reittien matkustajat joutuisivat ostamaan kermansa itse.

Jos kilpailutus on vapaata, ja sinulla on näyttöä, että liikennöitsijä kuorii kermoja, olet täysin vapaa menemään kuorimaan niitä kermoja itse. Jos niitä kermoja siellä on kuorittavaksi, vähempikin riittää aina jollekin toiselle. Juuri se on sen kilpailutuksen idea.

Piilotettu aluepoliittinen tuki eli junalippujen ristisubventio taas tulee muuttaa läpinäkyväksi aluepoliittiseksi tueksi. Valtio voi toki halutessaan ruveta perimään junalipuista vaikka korkeampaa alv:tä tai mitä tahansa lisäveroa, jolla se rahoittaa sen subvention, mutta ainakaan se ei ole silloin piilotettuna VR:n sisäisiin prosesseihin. Ja kaupan päälle VR ei voi harrastaa monopolisuojaista tehottomuutta, vaan joutuu oikeasti miettimään, millä saisi lisää matkustajia ja asiakkaita.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:58 ----------




> VR häviää kyydit ylikansallisille firmoille, jotka pyörittävät toimintaa tappiolla. Sen jälkeen hintataso palaa ennalleen, koska niin pääomavaltaista toimintaa kuin rautatiekuljetusta ei pyöritä kuin harva, siihen ei jokainen nakkikioski pysty.


No kenties se Valtion Rautatiet pystyy siihen siinä vaiheessa, kun kerran hintataso on jälleen sama? Valtio ei ole ihan mikä tahansa nakkikioski. Mutta jollei pysty, silloinhan toiminta pyörii edelleen tehokkaammin yksityisillä yrityksillä. Jos VR todella on niin huono operaattori, että häviäisi koko maan junaliikenteen pois, onkin hyvä asia, että näin käy. Eivät yksityiset yritykset niin paljon voi hintojaan polkea, että niillä olisi kiinnostusta lähteä koko Suomen junaliikennettä polkuhinnoin valtaamaan.

Pääomavaltaisuutta voidaan myös tehokkaasti vähentää valtion tai kuntien kalustoyhtiöllä. Näinhän toimitaan monessakin maassa. Myös yksityiseltä kalustoyhtiöltä leasing on ihan mahdollista.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Sinä itse jaksat vouhottaa tuosta kermankuorinnasta. Sille on kuitenkin toinen nimi, ristisubventio, ja sitä tekee juuri VR itse. VR kuorii kermat mm. Helsingin ja Tampereen väliltä ja syytää ne muuhun liikenteeseen.


Olen isänmaallinen, ajattelen koko valtiota. En pelkästään Tre-Helsinki-matkustajia. Haluan, että matkalippurahat jäävät Suomeen. 
Suomen junaliikenteestä suurin osa on kannattamatonta, mutta tärkeää. Vaatii paljon pääomaa perustaa junafirma, siihen ei pysty kuin harva iso player.
Kilpailutus ei muuta kannattamatonta liikennettä paremmaksi. Subvention maksajaksi tulee vain valtio, joka tilaa rahtusen halvemmalla ulkomaiselta firmalta junaliikennettä kannattamattomalta väliltä.

Helpoin ratkaisu on se, että valtio yksinkertaisesti tilaa lisää liikennettä sinne, minne poliittisella päätöksellä katsotaan liikennettä tarvittavan ja VR myy sen kohtuuvoitolla, sopuhintaan. Senhän omistaja voi päättää. Optimitilanne olisi tietysti Rautatiehallitus-tyyppinen ratkaisu, jossa uusliberalistinen hömppä ja insinöörien kengännumeroleikit jäisivät vähemmälle ja laitos tuottaisi sen, mitä kansakunta ja Isänmaa tarvitsee.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helpoin ratkaisu on se, että valtio yksinkertaisesti tilaa lisää liikennettä sinne, minne poliittisella päätöksellä katsotaan liikennettä tarvittavan ja VR myy sen kohtuuvoitolla, sopuhintaan. Senhän omistaja voi päättää.


Totta kai tämä olisi paras ratkaisu, mutta siihen uskominen yhtä naiivia kuin väittää, että viisas diktaattori olisi paras valtiomuoto. VR:llä kun ei ole mitään kannustimia toimiaa "isänmaallisesti" ja tehokkaasti, vaan VR:lle helpointa on varmistaa oman virkamiestoimintansa pyörittäminen ja jättää seuraamatta, miten muuttuva maailma ympärillä muuttuu. Helpompaa kuin rahan nyhtäminen valtiolta on nyhtää sitä helpoilta matkustajilta. Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä junaliikenne sujuu niin hyvin, että niiltä matkustajilta voi nyhtää reilua ylihintaa ihan helposti. Tämä toki aiheuttaa liikennepoliittista tehottomuutta, koska junamatkustajia on vähemmän kuin niitä oikealla hinnoittelulla olisi, mutta VR:ää se ei kiinnosta.

Ja minäkin ajattelen koko valtiota. Ristisubventio vain aiheuttaa investointien tehotonta käyttöä, koska siellä, jossa junaliikenne on hyödyllisintä ja kannattavinta, sitä on keinotekoisesti väärällä hinnoittelulla rajoitettu alemmaksi. Ristisubventiosta on toki osittaista hyötyä, koska verkoston harvat osat kasvattavat myös tiheämpien liikennettä, mutta olen varma, että tällä hetkellä ristisubventio on niin voimakasta, että Suomen rataverkon matkustajamäärä on alempi kuin se voisi olla toisenlaisella hinnoittelulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Yksi asia mikä on minua ihmetyttänyt on se, että miksi valtio omistaa molemmat Suomessa ratakunnossapitoa hoitavat firmat, eli VR-Rata:n (tai VR-Track nykyisin kai?) sekä Destian? Destiahan sai ratakunnossapitourakoita kun se osti Veli Hyyryläinen nimisen yksityisen firman pari vuotta sitten. 

Eikö kilpailuviranomainen voinut puuttua asiaan esim määräämällä Veli Hyyryläisen rautatiebisneksen jollekin ulkopuoliselle että vation firmoilla ei olisi ollut monopolia. Nyt kun päätetään rataurakoista niin valtio vaan siirtää omaa rahaa taskusta toiseen . Sen minä olen ymmärtänyt että "poliittisista syistä" sekä VR-Track että Destia eivät kokonaisina ole myytävinä mutta edes osittain?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ja kun tämä kovasti palvottu kilpailu avataan ja taivaan portit avautuvat, niin junaliikenne selkosilla ei muutu kultakaivokseksi. VR häviää kyydit ylikansallisille firmoille, jotka pyörittävät toimintaa tappiolla. Sen jälkeen hintataso palaa ennalleen, koska niin pääomavaltaista toimintaa kuin rautatiekuljetusta ei pyöritä kuin harva, siihen ei jokainen nakkikioski pysty. Tämä jälkeen Suomen valtio ostaa kyydit ulkomaiselta firmalta, rahat menevät ulkomaille, junakyyti on jonkun vuoden rahtusen halvempaa ja VR häviää yhtiönä, kun sille jää se kannattamaton ja kilpailuttamaton osuus. Siitä keksitäänkin myydä VR ja paratiisi on maan päällä: junaliikennettä pyörittävät firmat, joiden omistus ei ole Suomessa ja joihin ei suomalaisilla ole mitään vaikutusta. Uusliberalistit ovat tyytyväisiä yhdessä "rautatiematkustajia" edustavan yhdistyksen kanssa.


Ja höpö höpö. Lue kilpailutustyöryhmän raportista muutkin sivut kuin VML:n eriävä mielipide! Osoita yksikin Euroopan valtio, jossa on käynyt kuten väität! Valtiolliset entiset monopolioperaattorit hallitsevat markkinoita edelleen. Niillä on puolellaan suuruuden ekonomia ja niiden omistajat ovat hoitaneet yritykset hyvin niin, että ne ovat kilpailukykyisiä eikä ole tarpeen itkeä, että tarvitaan ikuisesti 10 vuotta sopeutumisaikaa. Ja suuri osa kilpailevista pikkuyrityksistäkin on julkisesti omistettuja.

Kun näyttää siltä, että haukut jatkuvasti porvaripuolueita, tulkitsen näkemyksesi niin, että komppaat vasemmistoa. Selitäpä sitten se, miksi vasemmisto ei hallitusvastuussa ollessaan ole muuttanut VR-Yhtymän yhtiöjärjestystä ja omistajan asettamia tavoitteita joksikin muuksi kuin liikevoiton tavoitteluksi! Eli koeta nyt ymmärtää se, että VR-Yhtymän monopoliasema, sen strategisen valtion omistuksen tavoite ja liiketoiminnan missio kapitalismin periaatteen mukaisena voiton maksimointina (ei junaliikenteen maksimointina) on demokraattisesti valitun eduskunnan tahto. Kaikki eduskunnat ovat olleet tässä asiassa jokseenkin yksimielisiä, joten ymmärrys kansakunnan edusta on kaikilla puolueilla sama. Mikään puolue ei ole ollut kiinnostunut rautatiematkustajan edusta, ainoastaan VR-Yhtymän edusta.

Mutta minusta sinulla on puutteelliset tiedot ja käsitteetkin menevät sekaisin. Ehkä olet sillä kannalla, että haluat rautatieliikenteen supistuvan, jotta valtionyhtiö voi monopolilogiikalla kupata kansalaisilta mahdollisimman korkeata voittoa ja viimeisen liikenteessä olevan junan pyörittämiseksi tarvittavalla henkilökunnalla on mahtavat bonuspalkkiot kun matkalippuja huutokaupataan laiturilla isänmaan hyväksi. Kunnon kansalaiset liikkuvat tietenkin autolla, vähän köyhemmät bussilla ja loppujen ei tarvitse liikkua ollenkaan. Vai mihin luulet päädyttävän jokasyksyisellä näytelmällä, jossa junaliikenteen puheenaihe ovat tulevana talvena lakkautettavat junavuorot.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Eli 100% koko yrityksen osakekannasta. VR Oy on periaatteessa valtiolle hyvä tulonlähde, vaikka tukien kanssa laskettuna onkin tappiollinen. Eihän sellaista valtionyritystä kannata myydä, joka tuottaa "voittoa"!





> Mikään puolue ei ole ollut kiinnostunut rautatiematkustajan edusta, ainoastaan VR-Yhtymän edusta.
> 
> Ehkä olet sillä kannalla, että haluat rautatieliikenteen supistuvan, jotta valtionyhtiö voi monopolilogiikalla kupata kansalaisilta mahdollisimman korkeata voittoa ja viimeisen liikenteessä olevan junan pyörittämiseksi tarvittavalla henkilökunnalla on mahtavat bonuspalkkiot kun matkalippuja huutokaupataan laiturilla isänmaan hyväksi. Kunnon kansalaiset liikkuvat tietenkin autolla, vähän köyhemmät bussilla ja loppujen ei tarvitse liikkua ollenkaan.


Koska mikään puolue ei ole kiinnostunut matkustajan edusta niin onko syynä juuri tuo että VR Oy tuottaa voittoa valtiolle. Vielä jos lakkautettaisiin ostoliikenne niin VR Oy tuottaisi oikein hyvin. Ostoliikenteen laukkauttamisella saavutettaisiin myös se että ratojen varsilla asuvien autottomien olisi pakko mennä autokauppaan. Autokaupassa entinen junamatkustaja maksaa autoveron, sen jälkeen hän hankkii autoon vakuutukset jotka sisältävät vakuutusmaksuveron ja lopulta hän tankkaa autoon polttoainetta joka sisältää polttoaineveron. Lisäksi joka ostoksesta menee vielä arvonlisävero.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska mikään puolue ei ole kiinnostunut matkustajan edusta niin onko syynä juuri tuo että VR Oy tuottaa voittoa valtiolle. Vielä jos lakkautettaisiin ostoliikenne niin VR Oy tuottaisi oikein hyvin. Ostoliikenteen laukkauttamisella saavutettaisiin myös se että ratojen varsilla asuvien autottomien olisi pakko mennä autokauppaan. Autokaupassa entinen junamatkustaja maksaa autoveron, sen jälkeen hän hankkii autoon vakuutukset jotka sisältävät vakuutusmaksuveron ja lopulta hän tankkaa autoon polttoainetta joka sisältää polttoaineveron. Lisäksi joka ostoksesta menee vielä arvonlisävero.


Näinhän se suunnilleen menee. Tosin en usko, että tässä on syy VR-Yhtymän monopolin suosioon, sillä en usko kovinkaan monen kansanedustajan ymmärtävän esittämääsi yhteyttä.

Luulen myös, että ostoliikenteen lakkauttamisella ei ole kummoistakaan vaikutusta VR-yhtymän tulokseen. Ainakin jo on uskominen siihen, että valtio maksaa itselleen ostoliikenteestä vain sen mikä on tuotantokustannus vähennettynä lipputuloilla.

Mutta valtion tuloihinhan jokaisen junamatkustajan siirtyminen autoon vaikuttaa tuloja kasvattavasti. Siirtyyhän kansalainen silloin raskaammin verotettuun toimintaan eli maksamaan valtiolle veroja enemmän. Autoilu onkin kannattavaa valtion kassatalouden kannalta. Laskin joskus, miten hyvä business valtiolle oli Kehä 2:n rakentaminen, kun tie loi uutta autoliikennesuoritetta ja siitä aiheutuvia valtion verotuloja.

Antero

----------


## Move on

> Yksi asia mikä on minua ihmetyttänyt on se, että miksi valtio omistaa molemmat Suomessa ratakunnossapitoa hoitavat firmat, eli VR-Rata:n (tai VR-Track nykyisin kai?) sekä Destian?
> 
> Eikö kilpailuviranomainen voinut puuttua asiaan esim määräämällä Veli Hyyryläisen rautatiebisneksen jollekin ulkopuoliselle että vation firmoilla ei olisi ollut monopolia. Nyt kun päätetään rataurakoista niin valtio vaan siirtää omaa rahaa taskusta toiseen . Sen minä olen ymmärtänyt että "poliittisista syistä" sekä VR-Track että Destia eivät kokonaisina ole myytävinä mutta edes osittain?


Tämä onkin järjetön ja pidemmän päälle kestämätön tilanne. Molempien yhtiöiden fuusio olisi luonnollisin ratkaisu, mutta silloin oltaisiin radanpidon kilpailutuksessa taas lähtöpisteessä. Markkinoille tarvittaisiin uusia toimijoita.

----------


## PNu

> Totta kai tämä olisi paras ratkaisu, mutta siihen uskominen yhtä naiivia kuin väittää, että viisas diktaattori olisi paras valtiomuoto. VR:llä kun ei ole mitään kannustimia toimiaa "isänmaallisesti" ja tehokkaasti, vaan VR:lle helpointa on varmistaa oman virkamiestoimintansa pyörittäminen ja jättää seuraamatta, miten muuttuva maailma ympärillä muuttuu.


Mikä ihmeen virkamiestoiminta? VR:hän muutettiin osakeyhtiöksi jo vuonna 1995.

Mitä kannustavuuteen tulee niin kysymys on kannustusjärjestelmän ongelmasta, jos se ei ohjaa toimintaa oikeaan suuntaan. Varmaankin olisi mahdollista luoda myös järjestelmä, jossa liikennöitsijän kannattaisi pyrkiä maksimoimaan kuljetettujen matkustajien ja rahdin määrä tuloksen maksimoinnin sijaan. On poliittinen päätös, jos sellaista ei haluta edes yrittää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mikä ihmeen virkamiestoiminta? VR:hän muutettiin osakeyhtiöksi jo vuonna 1995.


On kaksi eri asiaa, mikä on organisaation muodollinen järjestäytymistapa ja mikä todellinen toimintakulttuuri. VR:llä se tuskin on muuttunut virkamieskoneistosta vieläkään kovinkaan asiakaslähtöiseksi ja markkinahenkiseksi. Ei ainakaan päälle päin näkyvässä toiminnassa moni asia siihen viittaa.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Suomi on Euroopan harvaanasutuimpia maita, ja rautatieliikenteessä tulee käymään juurikin niin, että kannattava osa kiinnostaa ja loput kumotaan VR:n niskaan, joka ryhtyy saamaan tukiaisia.
Minä en keskustele täällä siitä, mitä puoluetta tai porukkaa kannatan, mutta en ainakaan sellaista politiikkaa, joka merkitsee hyvin toimivan järjestelmän alasajoa ja mahdollisuutta vetää kermat päältä Suomessa. VR:n menestyminen on kaikkien etu ja VR on kiinteä osa valtiota ja yhteiskuntaa, mutta sitä kohtaavat ristiriitaiset tavoitteet.




> Kunnon kansalaiset liikkuvat tietenkin autolla, vähän köyhemmät bussilla ja loppujen ei tarvitse liikkua ollenkaan. Vai mihin luulet päädyttävän jokasyksyisellä näytelmällä, jossa junaliikenteen puheenaihe ovat tulevana talvena lakkautettavat junavuorot


Näin juuri kauppakamarinulikat ajattelevatkin. Tosin lakkautuspuheet johtuvat siitä, että nulikka ei halua antaa rahaa ostoliikenteeseen, vaan rakentaa motareita.

----------


## j-lu

> VR:n menestyminen on kaikkien etu...


VR:n menestyminen avoimessa kilpailussa on suomalaisten etu, mutta sen kermankuorinta monopoliasemasta ei ainakaan ole pk-seudulla asuvien etu ja väittäisin myös, että ainakin Tampereen, Turun ja Lahden seudulla asuvat nykytilanteesta kärsivät. Ts. ollaan tilanteessa, että VR:n kermankuorinta monopoliasemasta on aika harvan suomalaisen etu.

----------


## pehkonen

Täytyi ihan laskea kilometrihintoja eri yhteysväleille Helsingistä lähtien. Hinnat ovat IC-hintoja ilman tarjouksia yms.

Helsinki - Tampere, etäisyys 187 km, matkan hinta 29,10  ja hinta kilometrilta 0,156  

Helsinki - Seinäjoki, etäisyys     346 km, matkan hinta    47,70  ja hinta kilometriltä   0,138 

Helsinki - Kokkola, etäisyys       479 km, matkan hinta    58,90  ja hinta kilometriltä   0,123 

Helsinki - Oulu, etäisyys           680 km, matkan hinta    71,50  ja hinta kilometriltä   0,105 

Helsinki - Rovaniemi, etäisyys    900 km, matkan hinta    82,20  ja hinta kilometriltä   0,091 

Helsinki - Jyväskylä, etäisyys    342 km, matkan hinta    47,70   ja hinta kilometriltä  0,139 

Helsinki - Kouvola, etäisyys       166 km, matkan hinta   30,00   ja hinta kilometriltä  0,181 

Helsinki - Lappeenranta, etäisyys  252 km, matkan hinta   40,60  ja hinta kilometriltä  0,161 

Helsinki - Joensuu, etäisyys        482 km, matkan hinta  61,20  ja hinta kilometriltä  0,123  

Helsinki - Iisalmi, etäisyys 524 km, matkan hinta 63,60  ja hinta kilometriltä 0,121 

Helsinki - Kajaani, etäisyys  607 km, matkan hinta 69,90  ja hinta kilometriltä 0,115 

Helsinki - Turku, etäisyys          194 km, matkan hinta   29,10  ja hinta kilometrilta 0,150 

Kuopio - Pieksamäki,  etäisyys 89 km, matkan hinta 17,50  ja hinta kilometriltä 0,197 

Kuopio - Jyväskylä, etäisyys 169 km, matkan hinta 26,70  ja hinta kilometriltä 0,158 

Kajaani - Iisalmi, etäisyys 83 km, matkan hinta 17,50  ja hinta kilometriltä 0,211 

----------


## hmikko

> Suomi on Euroopan harvaanasutuimpia maita


Ystävämme erityisolosuhdehan se siinä... Ruotsissa on rautateitä noin tuplasti, populaatiota noin kaksi kolmasosaa enemmän ja pinta-alaa noin kolmannes enemmän Suomeen verrattuna. Ovatko Ruotsin ratojen varret oleellisest tiheämpään asuttuja kuin Suomen?

----------


## PNu

> On kaksi eri asiaa, mikä on organisaation muodollinen järjestäytymistapa ja mikä todellinen toimintakulttuuri. VR:llä se tuskin on muuttunut virkamieskoneistosta vieläkään kovinkaan asiakaslähtöiseksi ja markkinahenkiseksi. Ei ainakaan päälle päin näkyvässä toiminnassa moni asia siihen viittaa.


Virasto-VR:n aikaan junalippujen hinnat olivat edullisempia kuin bussiliput vastaavilla yhteysväleillä ja VR tarjosi esim. matkatavarapalveluita tai yöjunayhteyksiä monellakin eri reitillä. Joten en ymmärrä yhtään, millä perusteella virkamieskoneisto tarkoittaisi automaattisesti huonoa palvelua.

----------


## j-lu

> Täytyi ihan laskea kilometrihintoja eri yhteysväleille Helsingistä lähtien. Hinnat ovat IC-hintoja ilman tarjouksia yms.
> 
> Helsinki - Tampere, etäisyys 187 km, matkan hinta 29,10  ja hinta kilometrilta 0,156  
> 
> Helsinki - Turku, etäisyys          194 km, matkan hinta   29,10  ja hinta kilometrilta 0,150 
> 
> Kuopio - Jyväskylä, etäisyys 169 km, matkan hinta 26,70  ja hinta kilometriltä 0,158 


Noissa kolmessa yhteydessä näkyy oleellinen. Kaikella kunnioituksella Jyväskylää ja Kuopiota kohtaan, mutta noiden kahden käpykylän välillä ei voi olla yhtä kannattavaa liikennöidä kuin Helsingistä Turkuun tai Tampereelle. Silti hinta on sama.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ovatko Ruotsin ratojen varret oleellisest tiheämpään asuttuja kuin Suomen?


Selviäisi varmasti vaikka wikin avulla, mutta perstuntumalta sanoisin, että ovat. Ruotsissa kun hyvin harvaan asuttu Norrlanti alkaa melkeinpä Uppsalan pohjoispuolelta, eikä siellä rannikkoa lukuunottamatta tosiaan ole juuri muuta kuin erämaata. Eli henkilöliikenneratojen rajaamalla alueella taitaa tosiaan olla asutusta paljon tiheämmässä kuin meillä Suomessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Selviäisi varmasti vaikka wikin avulla, mutta perstuntumalta sanoisin, että ovat. Ruotsissa kun hyvin harvaan asuttu Norrlanti alkaa melkeinpä Uppsalan pohjoispuolelta, eikä siellä rannikkoa lukuunottamatta tosiaan ole juuri muuta kuin erämaata. Eli henkilöliikenneratojen rajaamalla alueella taitaa tosiaan olla asutusta paljon tiheämmässä kuin meillä Suomessa.


Toisaalta eivät Suomenkaan radat Itä-Lapissa risteile ja esim. suurimman ja toiseksi suurimman kaupunkiseudun välillä on aika paljon vähemmän etäisyyttä kuin Ruotsissa. Oli miten oli, niin en ihan purematta niele sitä, että Suomi olisi jotenkin niin erityinen, että ruotsalaismallinen kilpailun avaaminen ei voisi toimia.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Virasto-VR:n aikaan junalippujen hinnat olivat edullisempia kuin bussiliput vastaavilla yhteysväleillä ja VR tarjosi esim. matkatavarapalveluita tai yöjunayhteyksiä monellakin eri reitillä. Joten en ymmärrä yhtään, millä perusteella virkamieskoneisto tarkoittaisi automaattisesti huonoa palvelua.


Eihän se tarkoitakaan, jossain vaiheessa kauppakamarinulikat keksivät, että VR:n täytyy olla yhtiö. Ahon hallitus päätti asiasta aikanaan. 

Samaa pelleilyä edustaa jäänmurron "kilpailuttaminen". On yhtiö, joka omistaa laivat. Yhtiön omistaa valtio. Koska valtio ei ole tyytyväinen firmaan, firma pitäisi myydä "kannattamattomana". Ennen tätä hölmöilyä jäänmurto oli merenkulkuhallituksen alainen palvelu ja sillä selvä. Nyt jäänmurto "tuottaa", kun valtio tilaa itseltään jäänmurtoa. Liikennevirasto siis tilaa Arctia Shippingiltä jäänmurtoa. Saanen nauraa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kaikella kunnioituksella Jyväskylää ja Kuopiota kohtaan, mutta noiden kahden käpykylän välillä ei voi olla yhtä kannattavaa liikennöidä kuin Helsingistä Turkuun tai Tampereelle.


Se että Jyväskylän ja Kuopion välillä on kyydille vähemmän kysyntää kuin Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä, voidaan ottaa huomioon junavuorojen pienemmän määrän muodossa. Hieman kärjistäen ja yksinkertaistaen yksi täysi juna on kannattavampi kuin 10 puolillaan olevaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:41 ----------




> Virasto-VR:n aikaan junalippujen hinnat olivat edullisempia kuin bussiliput vastaavilla yhteysväleillä


Ihmettelen näkemyksiä, että junaliput olisivat nykyään kalliimpia kuin bussiliput. Tässä esimerkki (aikuisen menolippu):

Oulu-Kontiomäki:
taajamajuna 20,3e
pikajuna 23,9e
Oulu-Rytivaara (vt5/22 risteys, kun ei aja taajaman kautta):
Pohjolan Matkan pikavuoro (ei ole muita)
vuorosta riippuen 29,7e tai 30,0e (MH:n haun mukaan)

Junakyyti on halvempaa ja kävelymatkaakin jää vähemmän. Myös vuoroja on enemmän.

----------


## j-lu

> Se että Jyväskylän ja Kuopion välillä on kyydille vähemmän kysyntää kuin Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä, voidaan ottaa huomioon junavuorojen pienemmän määrän muodossa. Hieman kärjistäen ja yksinkertaistaen yksi täysi juna on kannattavampi kuin 10 puolillaan olevaa.


Toki, en vain millään usko, että esimerkiksi kaluston käyttö on yhtä tehokasta tuolla periferiassa kuin se on etelän keskusten välillä.  

Samanhintaiset liput per kilometri kertoo joko siitä, että VR:n kalustonkierto ynnä muu tehokkuus on äärimmilleen viritetty ympäri Suomen tai sitten siitä, että suuruuden ekonomia ei vain pelaa VR:ssä. Uskokoon kukin mitä tahtoo.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eihän se tarkoitakaan, jossain vaiheessa kauppakamarinulikat keksivät, että VR:n täytyy olla yhtiö. Ahon hallitus päätti asiasta aikanaan.


En kyllä jaksaisi alkaa tästä aiheesta taas väittelemään, mutta totean vain lyhyesti, että ongelmat VR:n kanssa eivät johdu siitä, että se on yhtiö vaan siitä että se on monopoli. Ei valtion laitos lähtökohtaisesti palvele asiakkaitaan sen paremmin tai toimi tehokkaammin kuin monopoliasemassa oleva yhtiö.

Yksinkertaistaen voisi sanoa, että laitos voi kupata vapaasti asiakkaitaan puhtaasti oman laiskuutensa ja mukavuutensa maksimoimiseksi. Monopoliyhtiö taas voi vapaasti kupata asiakkaitaan (joihin luetaan tappiollisen liikenteen tilaaja eli paradoksaalisesti ko. laitoksen omistaja) omistajalleen näyttämänsä tuloksen maksimoimiseksi. Kilpailutilanteessa olisi pakko toimia tehokkaasti, koska jos toimisi tehottomasti niin sitten tehokas firma veisi markkinat nenän alta.

Nykytilanteessa VR voi vapaasti hinnoitella lippunsa kalliiksi ja näyttää hyvää tulosta niillä reiteillä, joita kutsuu kannattaviksi. Vastaavasti VR voi luokitella itse vuoroja kannattamattomiksi (onnistuu esimerkiksi siten ettei trimmata kustannuksia minimiin vaan eletään laiskasti ja mukavasti) ja vaatia niihin valtion tukea uhaten lakkauttaa ne ellei tukea tule. Omistaja siis maksaa palkolliselle, jotta palkollinen palauttaa omistajalle maksimimäärän tämän omaa rahaa.

Ei tämä mitään tervettä liiketoimintaa ole. Mutta eipä se sillä paranisi, jos VR olisi laitos eikä yhtiö. Ihan samaa tapahtuisi paitsi että VR:n ei edes odotettaisi palauttavan omistajalle rahaa.

Huomaa, ettei tässä ole mukana mitään kannanottoa siitä toimiiko joku väärin. Sen sijaan tälle kritiikille on solidi taloustieteellinen pohja: insentiivit on mallissa rakennettu niin, että kun kaikki tahot ajavat omia insentiivejään (ja tuskin voinee epäillä uskottavasti että joku toimisi nimenomaan niitä vastaan?), niin näin käy väistämättä, vaikka toimijoiden tahto olisi kuinka hyvä ja jalo. Ongelma on siis rakenteellinen ja liittyy omistajaohjauksen laatuun ja siihen kompetenssiin, jolla tämä himmeli on kyhätty kasaan. Paluu menneeseen ei mitään parantaisi vaan malli pitää korjata siten, että eri tahojen insentiivit on oikein strukturoitu.

----------


## MJG

> Täytyi ihan laskea kilometrihintoja eri yhteysväleille Helsingistä lähtien. Hinnat ovat IC-hintoja ilman tarjouksia yms.
> 
> Helsinki - Tampere, etäisyys 187 km, matkan hinta 29,10  ja hinta kilometrilta 0,156  
> 
> Helsinki - Seinäjoki, etäisyys     346 km, matkan hinta    47,70  ja hinta kilometriltä   0,138 
> 
> Helsinki - Kokkola, etäisyys       479 km, matkan hinta    58,90  ja hinta kilometriltä   0,123 
> 
> Helsinki - Oulu, etäisyys           680 km, matkan hinta    71,50  ja hinta kilometriltä   0,105 
> ...


Mitä muuta haluat taulukolla ilmaista kuin että hinta noudattaa kohtalaisen hyvin mallia 13,15 euroa per matka plus 9,19 senttiä per kilometri?

----------


## 339-DF

> Samanhintaiset liput per kilometri kertoo joko siitä, että VR:n kalustonkierto ynnä muu tehokkuus on äärimmilleen viritetty ympäri Suomen tai sitten siitä, että suuruuden ekonomia ei vain pelaa VR:ssä.


Eiköhän se kerro ihan siitä, että hinta perustuu kuljettuihin kilometreihin, niin kuin perinne on Valtionrautateillä ollut virastoaikaan.

Varmaan tuo ajan mittaan muuttuu, tosin siitä voi nousta poliittinen mellakka.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Myötämielisyyttä hallitukselta VR:n liikenteen tukemista kohtaan:
Pelättyjä junavuorojen harvennuksia ei tulekaan
Taajamajunille lisärahaa
Mutta talviliikennetyöryhmä puolestaan kehottaa harkitsemaan vuorojen harventamista:
Junavuorojen vähentämisessä pohdinnan paikka

----------


## Antero Alku

> Myötämielisyyttä hallitukselta VR:n liikenteen tukemista kohtaan:
> Pelättyjä junavuorojen harvennuksia ei tulekaan
> Taajamajunille lisärahaa


Iltalypsy toimii taas. Eikö tämä näytelmä ole nähty jo ennenkin. Täydet junat ovat tappiollisia ja ryhdytään puhumaan niiden lopettamisesta. Eduskuntaa pehmitetään pari kuukautta ja taas se antaa lisää rahaa vaikka oikeasti pitäisi selvittää, mikä on kun ei mikään riitä. Junaliikenne on edullisempaa kuin bussiliikenne. Silti Lahdentien bussit ajoivat ilman valtiontukea ennen kuin Lahden oikoradan junaliikenne alkoi.

Viime perjantaina muuten matkustin Pendolinolla Kajaaniin. Iisalmen ja Kajaanin välillä matkusti 25 asiakasta. Olisiko vaihdettava Sm4:t Pendolinoiksi Z-junien kalustona, niin loppuisi valtiontuki? Tukea ei makseta Pendolinoliikenteelle välillä Iisalmi  Kajaani, joten 25 matkustajaa riittää kannattavuuteen Pendolinolla (jossa on 283 paikkaa) mutta seisten 284-paikkaiselle Sm4:lle ei täysi poka riitä.




> Mutta talviliikennetyöryhmä puolestaan kehottaa harkitsemaan vuorojen harventamista:


Minkähn vuoksi metro ei aio harventaa vuoroja talven vuoksi? Sähköjunilla ajetaan sielläkin, ja vielä tiheämpää liikennettä kuin paikallisjunissa. Ratoja ja vaihteita aurataan sitä mukaa kun lunta tulee (auroja ei ole tarpeettomina hävitetty). Välillä mennään hetkeksi tunneliin, mikä ei ole herkkua alustaan kertyvälle lumelle ja jäälle, jotka kostuttavat sähkölaitteita. Silti Sm1-2 -junien ikäinen kalusto pysyy ajossa ilman maavuotoja.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Iisalmen ja Kajaanin välillä matkusti 25 asiakasta. -- Tukea ei makseta Pendolinoliikenteelle välillä Iisalmi  Kajaani, joten 25 matkustajaa riittää kannattavuuteen Pendolinolla (jossa on 283 paikkaa) mutta seisten 284-paikkaiselle Sm4:lle ei täysi poka riitä.


Eihän tuota noin voi laskea. Rajakustannus sille, että nuo matkustajat saadaan kyytiin, on kustannus ajaa väli Iisalmi-Kajaani. Mutta rajatulo ei suinkaan tule siitä, vaan koko matkasta, mahdollisesti lähes kaikilta matkalta Helsinki-Kajaani.

Vaikka itse asiasta sinänsä olenkin samaa mieltä: Z-junia luulisi pystyvän ajamaan voitollisestikin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän tuota noin voi laskea. Rajakustannus sille, että nuo matkustajat saadaan kyytiin, on kustannus ajaa väli Iisalmi-Kajaani. Mutta rajatulo ei suinkaan tule siitä, vaan koko matkasta, mahdollisesti lähes kaikilta matkalta Helsinki-Kajaani.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Sattuu vaan olemaan niin, että VR-Yhtymä perustelee itse asioita juuri sillä, että jollain osalla matkaa on liian vähän matkustajia, joten se osa reitistä pitää lopettaa. Ja he laskevat tuloksi vain sen viimeisen välin hinnaneron. Kuningasesimerkki tästä oli ja on Kemijärven yöjuna rataosalla Rovaniemi  Kemijärvi (viimeiset 80 km kun on jo tultu 900 km).

Mutta Z-junien kanssa kylläkin näyttää olevan niin, että nykysin lipun hinnoin ja etäisyyksin kaikkien Z-junien ajo Lahteen näyttää olevan liikenteen kannattavuuden kynnyskysymys. Kun noin 2/3 tuloista tulee 60 km:n etäisyydeltä, 1,7-kertaisten kulujen kanssa talous alkaa pettää, vaikka 30 km:n matkalla Kerava-Pasila junat ajavatkin seisomakuormassa.

Vaikka Sm4 on kallis juna ja olisi fiksumpaa ajaa Mäntsälään Flirteillä sitten kun niitä on tarpeeksi (mutta ei ajeta, kun Flirtit ovat HSL:n, joka ei toimi Mäntsälään asti), Z-liikenne pitäisi jakaa erikseen Mäntsälään ja Lahteen ulottuviin vuoroihin. Vaikka siten, että Lahteen jatkaa vain yksi runko ja paluusuunnassa se kytkeytyy Mäntsälässä Helsinkiin päin menevään runkoon. Tämä ehkä vaatii vaihdejärjestelyjä Mäntsälään, mutta halvempaa se on kuin maksaa 4 M joka vuosi tyhjien paikkojen ajosta 80 km per vuoro.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Minkähn vuoksi metro ei aio harventaa vuoroja talven vuoksi? Sähköjunilla ajetaan sielläkin, ja vielä tiheämpää liikennettä kuin paikallisjunissa. Ratoja ja vaihteita aurataan sitä mukaa kun lunta tulee (auroja ei ole tarpeettomina hävitetty). Välillä mennään hetkeksi tunneliin, mikä ei ole herkkua alustaan kertyvälle lumelle ja jäälle, jotka kostuttavat sähkölaitteita. Silti Sm1-2 -junien ikäinen kalusto pysyy ajossa ilman maavuotoja.
> 
> Antero



Varmasti tiedät vastaukset näihin kysymyksiisi itsekin, otaksun ja toivon.

Tässä joitain asioita, joita tuli pikaisella pohdinnalla pieneen mieleeni: 
Metron rataverkon yhteispituushan on jotain vajaa 23km. Paljonko lähijunien käyttämän rataverkon? Aika paljon enemmän eli tarkoittaa myös kunnossapitopartioille pitempiä siirtymiä ja paljon muuta. Montako vaihdetta metron radalla joudutaan normaalioloissa kääntelemään vaikkapa tunnin aikana? 

Tällä foorumilla on keskusteltu paljon Helsingin päärautatieaseman ja Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetista sekä esitetty vaikka mitä hienoja teorioita paikan läpäisykyvyn parantamisesta. 

Ei kuitenkaan tarvitse kummoinen asiantuntija olla havaitakseen, että ruuhka-aikoina kapasiteetti on aivan tapissa ja pienikin(nopeasti korjattava) häiriötilanne esim. kalustossa tai ratalaitteissa poikii jo helposti ketjureaktion.

Sitten niihin sähköjuniin: metron vanhemmissakin junissa on oikosulkumoottorit ja taajuusmuuttajat. Tunnetusti häiriöalttius maavuodoista ei ole yhtä suuri kuin tasavirtamoottoreilla. 

En mitenkään malta olla kysymättä, toimisiko homma mielestäsi paremmiin jos kaupunkiradoilla liikennöisi HKL M100-/200-sarjan junat? :Very Happy:

----------


## hylje

> En mitenkään malta olla kysymättä, toimisiko homma mielestäsi paremmiin jos kaupunkiradoilla liikennöisi HKL M100-/200-sarjan junat?


Ei, koska metron luotettavuus johtaa pääasiassa radanpidon laadusta. Metrojunien sääkestävyys rajoittuu lähinnä kosteuden sietoon, joka ei maan päällä ajavissa lähijunissa ole kovin oleellinen arvo.

Lähijunissakin pääosa ongelmista johtaa suoraan radan ominaisuuksista, ei junista. Junien alle jää joskus porukkaa, joka katkoo liikennettä paikallisesti. Laajemmat häiriöt johtuvat vaihteiden jäätymisestä ja turvajärjestelmien hajoamisesta. Vaihteisiin voi asentaa varsin edulliset lämmittimet joita voi täydentää aurauksella. Turvajärjestelmät  ovat vaikeampia: ne on rakennettava säätä kestäväksi ja erityisesti lumen aiheuttamia häiriöitä sietäväksi.

----------


## juhanahi

> Montako vaihdetta metron radalla joudutaan normaalioloissa kääntelemään vaikkapa tunnin aikana? 
> ...
> Ei kuitenkaan tarvitse kummoinen asiantuntija olla havaitakseen, että ruuhka-aikoina kapasiteetti on aivan tapissa ja pienikin(nopeasti korjattava) häiriötilanne esim. kalustossa tai ratalaitteissa poikii jo helposti ketjureaktion.


Olet toki oikeassa siinä, että lähijunat ja niiden liikennöintiympäristö eroavat metrosta, eikä niiden talviongelmien määrää voida siksi ihan suoraan verrata.

Kuitenkin jos tarkastelemme vaikkapa kaupunkiratojen niin kovin metromaiseksi mainostettua liikennettä (A, M, K/N/I), niin liikenneympäristön eroavaisuudet metron kanssa ovatkin yks kas yllättäen aika vähäisiä. Kulkevathan nuokin omilla kaupunkiradan raiteillaan, eikä vaihteitakaan tarvitse käännellä kuin pääteasemilla ja Huopalahdessa. 

Mainitsemiasi ketjureaktioita syntyy yhden ongelman ilmaannuttua, koska oman kaupunkiradan edut ulosmitataan Helsingin päässä. Eri linjojen junia tulee vähän miten sattuu milloin millekin raiteelle, risteäviä kulkuteitä syntyy siksi enemmän ja lukumäärällisesti suurempaa vaihdejoukkoa tarvitsee käännellä jatkuvasti. Ei ole ihme, että pakka sekoaa yhden ongelman ilmaanuttua.

Tämä taas johtuu pitkälti kalustokierrosta, joka on edelleen metroon verrattuna tehotonta ja sekavaa. Jos tietty juna ajaisi tehokkailla kääntöajoilla koko päivän yhtä linjaa, kuten metrossa, ei tarvittaisi häiriöherkkää sekoilua Helsingin päässä. Homma olisi analoginen metron kanssa, jolloin ei enää olekaan oikeaa syytä, miksei liikenne voisi toimia yhtä hyvin kuin metrossa.

Eli:
-Kalustokierto selkeämmäksi ja tehokkaammaksi

-Sitä myöten Helsingin lähtöraiteiden käyttö tehokkaammaksi ja ennen kaikkea loogisemmaksi

-K/N/I-pelleilyn lopettaminen ja siirtyminen kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvään K:hon. Selkeyttää taas lähtöraiteiden käyttöä  ja kalustokiertoa.

----------


## Mikle

> Eli:
> -Kalustokierto selkeämmäksi ja tehokkaammaksi
> 
> -Sitä myöten Helsingin lähtöraiteiden käyttö tehokkaammaksi ja ennen kaikkea loogisemmaksi
> 
> -K/N/I-pelleilyn lopettaminen ja siirtyminen kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvään K:hon. Selkeyttää taas lähtöraiteiden käyttöä  ja kalustokiertoa.


Jep. Tarkoitin tuossa nimenomaan liikenteen nykyisiä järjestelyjä. Siihen nykytilanteen tiukkuuteen kaiketi tuo alkujaan kommentoitu uutinenkin viittasi. 

En myöskään kutsuisi tuota Keravan suunnan K-/N-/I-junia pelleilyksi (kysykää vaikka Helsingistä Itä-Vantaan metropoleihin matkustavilta  :Very Happy: , se on heille palvelua) Tekeehän se kuviota toki haastavamman; tunnetustihan K hengittää usein I:n niskaan. Toki joskus myös toisinkin päin, lähinnä Tikkurilasta lähdettäessä. Tulevaisuutta voi aivan hyvin ollakin nuo joka asemalla pysähtyvät Keravan junat, kukapa tietää. Siitäkin aiheesta on käyty paljon keskustelua myös täällä. 

Ja kääntöajathan on yleisesti kaupunkiratojen junilla Helsingissä sen 10minuuttia ruuhka-aikoina osin niiden ulkopuolellakin. En tiedä, miten nopeasti rungon pitäisi kääntyä, että sitä ei leimattaisi tehottomaksi. Lähiliikenteessäkin lyhennetään ja lisäillään junakokoonpanoja kuormituksen mukaan, eikai se ole tehotonta? Koko hommahan ei suinkaan ole sekoilua vaan perustuu tarkkaan järjestykseen. 

Alunalkaen heitin ensimmäisen kommentin asiasta juuri siksi, että lueskeltuani eräänkin kerran foorumia on silmiin pistänyt se, että täällä osattaisiin suorittaa asiat aina paremmin. Olipa kyse mistä tahansa liikennevälineestä ja se tehtäisiin paljon helpommin kuin ne on jossain käytännössä ihan oikeasti tehty.  Ideointia & kysymyksiä on hyväkin nostaa esille, ei siinä mitään. Tiedän kyllä, että keskustelijat ovat paneutuneet sanoisinko erittäin tai jos mahdollista vieläkin syvällisemmin näihin aiheisiin. 
Käytännössä toteuttamiskelpoinen suunnitelma vaatiikin oikeasti toimiakseen joustoja aioitusta sekä suunnitelmien muuttamista. 

Todettakoon loppuun kokevani asian siten, että tämä nykyinen ratapihaa ja asemaa kuormittava käytäntö on Helsingin liikennepaikalla olemassaolevilla resursseilla ja ratkaisuilla hoidettu erinäisistä tekijöistä johtuen juuri näin. Pisara-hanke varmaan tuo helpotusta joskus. Siihen asti homma toimii kaiketi nykytyylillä ja mielestäni kohtuullisen hyvin toimiikin liikenteen määrään nähden. Enkä edelleenkään vertaisi sitä liikennettä suoraan Helsingin Metroon.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:43 ----------




> .
> 
> Lähijunissakin pääosa ongelmista johtaa suoraan radan ominaisuuksista, ei junista.


Näin minäkin asian näen. Ja mitä enemmän rataa, sitä enemmän häiriömahdollisuuksia ja sitä pidemmät vasteajat korjaavissa toimissa. Siinä yksi tekijä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmasti tiedät vastaukset näihin kysymyksiisi itsekin, otaksun ja toivon.


Tiedän, miten toimitaan metrossa, miten on toimittu VR:llä aikaisemmin ja miten toimitaan nyt. Tai ainakin toimittiin viime talvena.

Aikaisemmin lähijunaliikenne on selvinnyt kovista talvista, ja silloin asiat hoidettiin eri tavoin kuin nyt. Ilmalassa oli kymmenkunta koneharjaa ja kun tuli lunta, sitä harjattiin pois jatkuvasti eikä odotettu, että se kinostuu. Vaihteiden sähkölämmityksen rajoitukset ymmärrettiin myös. Kun lumi poistettiin vaihteista pääasiassa harjoilla, sähkölämmityksen ei tarvinnut pystyä sulattamaan kaikkea lunta, kun teho ei siihen riitä. Vaihteet eivät jäätyneet, koska pääosa lumesta harjattiin pois eikä se ensin sulanut vedeksi joka sitten jäätyi kielien ympärille.

Sm-junien alustat sulatettiin höyryllä, ei vedellä. Höyrysulatuksen jälkeen alustat olivat heti kuivia. Eikä höyry mene tiivisteistä sisään kuten painevesi. Sulatuksen jälkeen junat olivat kuivia ja ne voitiin panna ajoon ilman kosteusongelmien riskiä.

Aurat ja höyrynkehittimet on romutettu, varmaankin jonkun mielestä tarpeettomina. Vaihteiden sähkölämmityksestä voi todeta, että sellaisia kokeiltiin aluksi Rovaniemellä, mutta ne purettiin pois. Ei ihme, sillä lämmittimistä on kovalla pakkasella ja suurella lumen määrällä enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä. Jos sellaiset sääolot tulevat Helsinkiin, tilanne on aivan sama kuin Rovaniemellä. Ja tarvitaan toiset konstit.




> Tässä joitain asioita, joita tuli pikaisella pohdinnalla pieneen mieleeni: 
> Metron rataverkon yhteispituushan on jotain vajaa 23km. Paljonko lähijunien käyttämän rataverkon? Aika paljon enemmän eli tarkoittaa myös kunnossapitopartioille pitempiä siirtymiä ja paljon muuta. Montako vaihdetta metron radalla joudutaan normaalioloissa kääntelemään vaikkapa tunnin aikana?


Liikennepalvelun luotettavuus koostuu monista asioista. Kalustokierto on yksi osa. Kesäoloissa on mahdollista luottaa siihen, että kalustokierto edellyttää useiden vaihdekujien jatkuvaa toimintaa. Kun meillä on täällä talvia, se on vain asia, joka on pakko ottaa huomioon. Jos ei oteta, sitten tulee vaikeuksia, kuten on tullut.

Minusta näyttää siltä, että talviliikenteeseen vaikuttavista asioista vastuussa olevat henkilöt eivät ole olleet tehtäviensä tasalla. Jos runsaslumisia ja pitkiä pakkasjaksoja esiintyy kerran 1015 vuodessa, se tarkoittaa sitä, että muutaman vuoden kokemus ei riitä ja jos päätöksiä ja esim. tarpeettomien aurojen romutuksia tehdään muutaman vuoden perusteella, niin silloin tehdään vakavia virheitä.




> En mitenkään malta olla kysymättä, toimisiko homma mielestäsi paremmiin jos kaupunkiradoilla liikennöisi HKL M100-/200-sarjan junat?


En usko, että sillä on mitään merkitystä. Eivät ne auraamattomalla ratapihalla ole sen parempia kuin Sm-junat. Sen sijaan sillä voisi olla merkitystä, jos lähijunaliikennettä hoitaisi HKL:n metron porukka siten kuin he hoitavat oman liikenteensä.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Aikaisemmin lähijunaliikenne on selvinnyt kovista talvista, ja silloin asiat hoidettiin eri tavoin kuin nyt.


Olisiko kuitenkin hyvä muistaa sekin, että edellisen kovan talven aikaan (siis ennen viime talvea) oli lähijunaliikenne aika paljon harvemmilla vuoroväleillä operoitua? Muunmuassa K-junat kulkivat 20minuutin välein täysin normaalisti. Kaupunkiratoja ei ollut. Mielestäni tällä on todella suuri merkitys. Oli enemmän aikaa hoitaa häiriöitä niin kalustossa kuin vaikkapa vaihteiden puhdistusta.  





> siihen riitä. Vaihteet eivät jäätyneet, koska pääosa lumesta harjattiin pois eikä se ensin sulanut vedeksi joka sitten jäätyi kielien ympärille.


Vaihteiden ongelmanahan ei ole ainoastaan taivaalta satava lumi vaan myös kaluston alustoista putoava jää. Taas tullaan tämän suhteen siihen tiheän vuorovälin aiheuttamaan haasteeseen, koska useampi juna merkitsee useampia alustoja ja useampia alustoista irtoavia jääkimpaleita.   




> Aurat ja höyrynkehittimet on romutettu, varmaankin jonkun mielestä tarpeettomina.


En osaa noista mainitsemistasi höyrysulatusvehkeistä tai koneharjoista sanoa mitään, mutta kyllähän nykyäänkin auroja/harjoja toki käytetään. Tka-kalustossahan on talviaikaan sekä aura että harja. Lisäksi käytetään kiskopyöräkaivureita harjavarustuksessa, mutta taitaa perinteisille harja-rautakanki-lapiopartioillekin olla vielä paikkansa, jopa lehtipuhaltimille. Se, kohtaako näiden harjojen/aurojen ym. määrä kovina pyrypäivinä tarpeen, onkin eri asia. Pahimpana aikana täytyisi suunnilleen joka vaihteella olla hampaisiin asti varustettu ukko jatkuvasti passissa.

Hiljattain uutisoitujen tietojen mukaanhan viime talven opetukset on pyritty nyt huomioimaan kasvattamalla ratoja kunnossapitävän henkilöstön määrää uuden talven tullessa. 

Viime talvi taisi olla hyvä opetus haasteineen, silti junaliikenne Suomessa toimi. Tunnetusti ei ongelmattomasti, mutta toimipa kuitenkin. Harrastajapiireissä aina niin erinomaiseksi ja tehokkaaksi tituleerattu ruotsalaisten rautatieliikenne ei ilmeisesti pärjännyt senkään vertaa? Tähän kuuluu tietysti kunnon kriitikon vastata, että ruotsalaisilla oli kovempi talvi :Laughing: 




> Sen sijaan sillä voisi olla merkitystä, jos lähijunaliikennettä hoitaisi HKL:n metron porukka siten kuin he hoitavat oman liikenteensä.


Mihin perustat tämän olettamuksesi? Jos lähiliikenne koostuisi ainoastaan Helsinki-Vantaankoski-osuudesta, ymmärtäisin sen suoran vertauksen metron liikenteeseen ja sen sujuvuuteen kalustokiertoineen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko kuitenkin hyvä muistaa sekin, että edellisen kovan talven aikaan (siis ennen viime talvea) oli lähijunaliikenne aika paljon harvemmilla vuoroväleillä operoitua? Muunmuassa K-junat kulkivat 20minuutin välein täysin normaalisti. Kaupunkiratoja ei ollut. Mielestäni tällä on todella suuri merkitys. Oli enemmän aikaa hoitaa häiriöitä niin kalustossa kuin vaikkapa vaihteiden puhdistusta.


Haluaisinkin nähdä rehellisen selvityksen tästä asiasta, mutta en tiedä, onko sellaisen tekeminen enää mahdollista. Nykyaikaiseen organisaatiokulttuuriin kun ei kuulu muistella 15 vuoden takaisia asioita.

Omat muistukuvani ovat talvelta 198182 ja 1990-luvun puolivälistä. En muista kummaltakaan sellaista uutisointia kuin viime talvelta. Aikatauluja minulla ei ole käytettävissä, mutta kovin paljon suurempaa määrää ei junaliikenne matkustajia silloin tuonut, ja Sm4-kalustoa lukuun ottamatta sama junamäärä on ollut käytössä. Ennen Sm4-junia oli käytössä enemmän veturvetoisia junia, joiden vaunustona olivat 1950-luvulla valmistetut puukoriset vaunut. Etteivät vaan nekin olleet talvessa parempia...

Muistan, miten kehuttiin, että pääradalla siirrytään metromaiseen liikenteeseen. Jos junapituudet puolitetaan ja vuoromäärä tuplataan, siitä tulee tietenkin tuplamäärä vaihteiden kääntöjä siellä, missä vaihteita tarvitaan. Mutta ei voi suunnitella sellaista toiminnan muutosta, joka ei toimi kaikissa sääolosuhteissa, joissa liikenteen halutaan toimivan. Tietenkin sellainen sääraja voidaan asettaa, mutta ei ole koskaan edes ehdotettu.

Lisääntynyt vuoromäärä ei vaan sovi siihen selitykseen, mikä viime talvena usein annettiin: Ongelma oli saada junat liikkeelle Ilmalasta.




> Vaihteiden ongelmanahan ei ole ainoastaan taivaalta satava lumi vaan myös kaluston alustoista putoava jää.


Kun tällainen ongelma on tiedossa, sille on tehtävä jokin ratkaisu. Ratkaisu ei ole ilmoittaa, että ajetaan miten sattuu.




> En osaa noista mainitsemistasi höyrysulatusvehkeistä tai koneharjoista sanoa mitään, mutta kyllähän nykyäänkin auroja/harjoja toki käytetään.


Viime talvena RHK kehotti VR-Rataa vyöryttämään Ilman ratapihaa kun oli tiedossa, että lunta tulee. Vastaus oli, ettei voi tehdä mitään, kun ei ole kalustoa. Ainoa harja oli edellisen talven jäljiltä huoltamatta eikä siten käytettävissä.




> Mihin perustat tämän olettamuksesi? Jos lähiliikenne koostuisi ainoastaan Helsinki-Vantaankoski-osuudesta, ymmärtäisin sen suoran vertauksen metron liikenteeseen ja sen sujuvuuteen kalustokiertoineen.


Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että metrossa on eri asenne kuin rautateillä. Metrossa lähtökohta on, että junat liikkuvat aina. Ei keksitä selityksiä sille, miksi ne eivät pahassa kelissä liikkuisi, vaan ratkaisuja sille, että ne liikkuvat. Rautateillä näyttää nykyään olevan tapana osoitella toisia ja syyttää sitä, että ratahallinto ja liikennöinti on erotettu. Eli että ei ole VR-Yhtymän vika, jos sen junat eivät pääse liikkelle kun VR-Yhtymän ratapuoli ei ole hoitanut lunta ja jäätä pois. Syyllisyys on ulkoistettu RHK:lle.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Ennen Sm4-junia oli käytössä enemmän veturvetoisia junia, joiden vaunustona olivat 1950-luvulla valmistetut puukoriset vaunut. Etteivät vaan nekin olleet talvessa parempia...


Joo. Kyllähän puupaikkujen tekniikka lienee ollut hieman yksinkertaisempaa. Vertaammeko seuraavaksi vaikka vanhojen puupaikkujen ovikoneistoja näiden uusien junien vastaaviin ja toteamme puuvaunujen ovet luotettavammiksi? Sori nyt vaan, mutta heh heh! Jostain yleisönosastolta muuten luin, että höyryveturit pitäisi ottaa talviliikenteeseen uudelleen käyttöön, koska ne olivat aina aikataulussa




> Jos junapituudet puolitetaan ja vuoromäärä tuplataan, siitä tulee tietenkin tuplamäärä vaihteiden kääntöjä siellä, missä vaihteita tarvitaan.


Niin, tässä alammekin taas päästä jo sen taannoisen kommenttisi piiriin, mitä alunperin kritisoin. Eli:



> Minkähn vuoksi metro ei aio harventaa vuoroja talven vuoksi?


Otaksun, että lähiliikennettäkin on pk-seudulla päätetty joskus pyrkiä tarjoamaan tuo haluttu (nykyinen)määrä asiakkaiden käyttöön. Haastava kuvio nykyisellä kapasiteetilla, kuten todettua. Siihenhän liittynee juuri aiemman keskustelujan linkittämä uutinenkin. 
http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2010/1...a_2185716.html




> Lisääntynyt vuoromäärä ei vaan sovi siihen selitykseen, mikä viime talvena usein annettiin: Ongelma oli saada junat liikkeelle Ilmalasta.


Olisiko voinut olla tuon kerrotun perusteella niin, että jossain kohtaa talvea yhtenä ongelmana todellakin oli saada junat liikkeelle Ilmalasta? Ja vuorovälit sitten aiheuttaa oman haasteensa. Näin minä päättelisin asian.




> Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että metrossa on eri asenne kuin rautateillä.


Sori jo toisenkerran: Ei pahalla, mutta minusta myös tästä kommentista näkyy aika nätisti läpi puhdas asenteellisuus. Ihan periaatteesta on kommentoitava tietystä itseä miellyttämättömästä aiheesta negatiivisesti oli kysymys mistä tahansa asiaan liittyvästä? Keskustelusta tulee helposti todella mustavalkoista. 

Ja sanottakoon vielä, että kommenttejani ei tule ymmärtää kritiikiksi itse metroa kohtaan, metro on myös minun mielestäni palvellut ja palvelee hienosti!

Mutta omasta puolestani päätän kommentoinnin tästä asiasta tähän.

----------


## aki

Eilisestä lumimyräkästä taidettiin junaliikenteessä selvitä aika hyvin, ainakaan itse en pannut merkille suurempia myöhästymisiä Lähijunien osalta. Suurimpana syynä tähän liikenteen parempaan toimivuuteen oli varmaankin itsenäisyyspäivän Su-aikataulut jolloin junavuoroja on huomattavasti vähemmän kuin arkipäivänä, tulos olisi saattanut olla hyvinkin erilainen jos oltaisiin ajettu normaalilla arki-aikataululla. Suurempi ongelma eilen oli auraamattomat asemalaiturit, kun lähdin Myyrmäestä M-junalla Helsinkiin klo 14 maissa niin ainakin Kannelmäessä ja Pohj.haagassa oli laiturit kertaalleen aurattu mutta Huopalahti,Ilmala,Pasila ja Helsingin päärautatieasema olivat täysin auraamatta! Kun tulin M-junalla takaisin Myyrmäkeen klo 23 jälkeen niin sama tilanne vallitsi, Helsingistä Huopalahteen asemat auraamatta ja ihmiset kahlasivat lumessa. Jos tässä laiturien hoidossa vedotaan säästösyihin niin silloin kyllä säästetään väärässä paikassa, kyllä laiturit täytyisi pitää myös pyhäpäivinä sellaisessa kunnossa ettei junasta tarvitse hypätä suoraan lumihankeen!

----------


## PNu

> Joo. Kyllähän puupaikkujen tekniikka lienee ollut hieman yksinkertaisempaa. Vertaammeko seuraavaksi vaikka vanhojen puupaikkujen ovikoneistoja näiden uusien junien vastaaviin ja toteamme puuvaunujen ovet luotettavammiksi? Sori nyt vaan, mutta heh heh! Jostain yleisönosastolta muuten luin, että höyryveturit pitäisi ottaa talviliikenteeseen uudelleen käyttöön, koska ne olivat aina aikataulussa


Käsitys höyryvetureiden ja puuvaunujen paremmuudesta talviliikenteessä on puhdas myytti. Eri foorumeilla on ollut juttua, miten kovana talvena 1955-1956 kulkivat pohjoisen yöjunat 3-6 h myöhässä aikataulustaan ja keskitalvella jouduttiin ottamaan käyttöön jopa supistetut aikataulut, joissa junayhteyksien sekä makuuvaunuvuorojen määrää oli karsittu, vaikka junia muutenkin kulki vain murto-osa nykyisestä määrästä.

----------


## Mikle

> Käsitys höyryvetureiden ja puuvaunujen paremmuudesta talviliikenteessä on puhdas myytti.


Näinhän se on. Aika kultaa muistot vai miten se sanontakin menee?  :Very Happy:  

Tuolla ovikoneisto-vertauksella viittasin myös "hieman" muuttuneisiin edellytyksiin ja vaatimuksiin nykykaluston rakenteessa sitten puuvaunujen.

Tuli näköjään pistettyä ketjuun vielä tämä yksi viesti, mutta nyt riittää! Täältä tähän..

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Omat muistukuvani ovat talvelta 198182 ja 1990-luvun puolivälistä. En muista kummaltakaan sellaista uutisointia kuin viime talvelta. Aikatauluja minulla ei ole käytettävissä, mutta kovin paljon suurempaa määrää ei junaliikenne matkustajia silloin tuonut, ja Sm4-kalustoa lukuun ottamatta sama junamäärä on ollut käytössä.


Mun ymmärtääkseni lähiliikenteen matkustajaluvut ovat suurin piirtein kaksinkertaistuneet siihen verrattuna mitä ne olivat 1980-luvun alussa.  Matkustaminen lähijunassa 30 vuotta sitten oli suurta juhlaa.  Junat olivat lähestulkoon uusia, vanhimmat vain 10 vuoden ikäisiä. Aina sai istumapaikan,  Juopot ja häiriköt istuivat kaikki tupakkaosastossa jonne sivistyneet ihmiseet eivät astuneet jalallaan. Vuoroja ajettiin nykytilanteeseen verrattuna todella harvoin, normaalivuoroväli oli 30 min. Sunnuntaisin ja rantaradalla myös iltaisin 1 tunti. Ruuhka-aikaan oli 20 miin rantaradalla ja pääradalla ja Martsarin radalal 15 min mutta vain ruuhkasuuntaan. Ruuhkan vastaiseen suuntaan oli 30 min. Henkilökuntaa oli kuin pipoo, konnarit kiersi joka vaunussa myymässä ja tarkastamassa lippuja. Asemat olivat miehitettyjä ja avoinna suurimman osan liikennöintiajasta joten jos juna oli vähän myöhässä sai odotella lämpimissä sisätiloissa. Palvelua oli myös se että Pasilassa odotettiin aina myöhästyneitä toisesta suunnasta tulevia yhteysjunia. Noihin aikoihin verrattuna liikenne on nykyisin todella metromaista, mutta ei valitettavasti yhtä varmaa kuin metro. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Noihin aikoihin verrattuna liikenne on nykyisin todella metromaista


Kuulostaa siltä, että metromaisuus onkin negatiivinen asia, ainakin osittain.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kuulostaa siltä, että metromaisuus onkin negatiivinen asia, ainakin osittain.


Helsingin metrosta tulee mieleen hidas liityntäliikenne, karsitut mukavuudet sekä hidas maksiminopeus(verrattuna muihin raskasraiteisiin) - ja joka asemallahan pysähdytään. Lähijunat ovat näissä asioissa metroa edellä - vaikkei niissäkään vielä näy seuraavan aseman Omia lähtöjä. Juna on nopea koska sillä on monta raidetta - mutta myös koska huippunopeus on vähintään 160 km/h (jos ei lasketa sm1:siä/sm2:sia)

Minusta metro toimii vain isona verkkona ruuhkaisen korttelikaupungin alla. Sellainen Helsinki ei ole, ainakin metrosta olisi tullut nykyistäkin lyhyempi linja Eirasta Munkkivuoreen (joka olisi kyllä ollut parempi vaihtoehto, tuo matka ruuhkassa on yli puoli tuntia). Metro ei saa myöskään korvata pintalinjoja vaan toimia niitä nopeampana, mutta harvemmin pysähtyvänä vaihtoehtona.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuulostaa siltä, että metromaisuus onkin negatiivinen asia, ainakin osittain.


Lähijunaliikenne on muuttunut vuorovälien, matkustajamäärien ja asemien ilmeiden osalta metromaisiksi,  mutta muilta osin sitä vaivaa vanhat rasitteet kuten:

- Kalusto uusiutuu liian hitaasti. Junat 90%sesti 30-40 vuotta vanhoja ja vikaherkkiä talviolosuhteissa. Junat täydempiä kuin ennen ja käytävillä huonosti seisomatilaa koska käytävä on istuinjärjestelyn vuoksi kapea. Ovia on metromaiseen liikennerytmiin nähden liian vähän. Edes uuden kaluston hankinnassa ei ajateltu sitä asiaa. Uudessa kalustossa ainoa parannus on matalalattiaisuus ja parempi ilmanvaihto, joka kyllä vanhoissakin junissa saataisiin toimimaan paremmin jos henkilökunta viitsisi säätää nappuloita.

- Järjestyksen valvonta ja ilkivallan torjunta ei yhtä tehokasta kuin metrossa. Johtuen ehkä lähijunaverkoston laajuudesta jonka vuoksi resursseja vaikea kohdentaa. Konnarit eivät uskalla puuttua järjestyshäiriöihin erityisen hanakasti ja konnarit eivät kierrä koko junassa nykyisin enää. Häiriköt tietävät sen.

- Informaatiojärjestelmä joka on säädetty kaukojunaliikenteen tarpeisiin. Myöhästymisisssä kuulutetaan esim että "A-junan lähtöaika on muuttunut, uusi lähtöaika on xx.yy" ,mutta ei kerrota seuraavaksi tulossa olevan A-junan uutta lähtöaikaa vaan sen jälkeisen. Yksinkertaisempaa olisi ehkä ilmoittaa että "A-junat kulkevat kaikki 10 minuuttia myöhässä". Korjaantuu ehkä säätämällä. Yleisesti ottaen informaatiokulttuuri on kaukojunavoittoista koska sama henkilökunta toimii koko VR:llä. Henkilökunnan paikallistuntemus kehnoa jos matkustaja kysyy jatkoyhteyksiä johonkin busseilla tai raitiovaunulla. Tosin metrossa ei ole mitään henkilökuntaa jolta kysyä muutta siellä sentään visuaalinen info toimii.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:26 ----------




> Helsingin metrosta tulee mieleen hidas liityntäliikenne, karsitut mukavuudet sekä hidas maksiminopeus(verrattuna muihin raskasraiteisiin) - ja joka asemallahan pysähdytään. Lähijunat ovat näissä asioissa metroa edellä - vaikkei niissäkään vielä näy seuraavan aseman Omia lähtöjä. Juna on nopea koska sillä on monta raidetta - mutta myös koska huippunopeus on vähintään 160 km/h (jos ei lasketa sm1:siä/sm2:sia)


160 km/h ajavat vain jotkut Riihimäen ja Lahden junat. Pääkaupunkiseudun sisäiset lähijunat käytännössä yhtä hitaita kuin metro. 




> Minusta metro toimii vain isona verkkona ruuhkaisen korttelikaupungin alla. Sellainen Helsinki ei ole, ainakin metrosta olisi tullut nykyistäkin lyhyempi linja Eirasta Munkkivuoreen (joka olisi kyllä ollut parempi vaihtoehto, tuo matka ruuhkassa on yli puoli tuntia). Metro ei saa myöskään korvata pintalinjoja vaan toimia niitä nopeampana, mutta harvemmin pysähtyvänä vaihtoehtona.


Sitten kun ja jos lähinunille rakennetaan Pisara -rata voidaan pitää sitä Helsingin toisena metrolinjana ja nopean raideliikenteen peittoalue kantakaupungissa paranee. Ulkopuolelle jää valitettavasti eteläisimmät kaupunginosat mutta sinne ehkä ei edes haluta sellaista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> - Järjestyksen valvonta ja ilkivallan torjunta ei yhtä tehokasta kuin metrossa. Johtuen ehkä lähijunaverkoston laajuudesta jonka vuoksi resursseja vaikea kohdentaa. Konnarit eivät uskalla puuttua järjestyshäiriöihin erityisen hanakasti ja konnarit eivät kierrä koko junassa nykyisin enää. Häiriköt tietävät sen.
> 
> t. Rainer


Turvapartioita lähijunissa näkee yleensä vain viikonloppuiltaisin ja öisin, useilla asemilla pitäisi nykyään olla jatkuva vartiointi kuten useimmilla metroasemilla on, ainakin Espoo, Leppävaara, Myyrmäki ja Malmi ovat tällaisia asemia joissa vartijan läsnäolo vähentäisi ilkivaltaa, sitten voisi olla metron tapaan junapartioita jotka kiertävät junien lisäksi myös ns. kylmäasemilla. Nykyistä konduktöörisysteemiä muuttaisin siten että kondareista luovuttaisiin ainakin "metromaisilla" linjoilla A,-I -ja M. Nämä konduktöörit siirtyisivät lipuntarkastajiksi sillä lipuntarkastus on paljon tehokkaampi tapa vähentää pummilla matkustamista kuin nykyinen konnarisysteemi, konnarithan eivät HSL-alueella juurikaan tarkasta lippuja, ainoastaan myyvät niitä, enkä kyllä ymmärrä miksi junassa pitää myydä lippuja kun ei metrossakaan myydä, lipun voi ostaa aseman lipunmyyntiautomaatista. Konnareitten häviäminen muutamalta lähijunalinjalta ei mitenkään vaarantaisi ammattikunnan olemassaoloa koska heitä tarvittaisiin jatkossakin pitkän matkan lähiliikenteessä ja kaukoliikenteessä.

----------


## tlajunen

> -- parempi ilmanvaihto, joka kyllä vanhoissakin junissa saataisiin toimimaan paremmin jos henkilökunta viitsisi säätää nappuloita.


Saisinko lähteen tälle väitteelle?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saisinko lähteen tälle väitteelle?


Aiheesta on keskusteltu tälläkin foorumilla ja vastaus on ollut VR:n henkilökunnan mukaan että vanhoissa Sm-junissa lämmitys ja tuuletuspuhallin on termostaattiohjattu, mutta se ei reagoi riittävän nopeasti siihen että matkan varrella nousee kyytiin paljon väkeä ja ilma juna sisällä käy tunkkaiseksi ja hikiseksi, vaan pyörii puoliteholla, jos ei kukaan käy erikseen vääntämässä puhallinta  kovemmalle ja lämpötilaa viileämmälle. Pahiten ongelma koskee Sm1 runkoja, Sm2:ssa tiilanne on vähän parempi mutta ei täydellinen. Siksi yritän välttää Sm1:ssä matkustamista jos on mahdollista. 

Vastaukseksi olen saanut konnareilta että heillä on niin paljon muuta tekemistä että eivät ehdi säätää noita nappuloita ja sitten se että heidän on saatava kulkea junassa myymässä lipuja sisävaatteet päällä kun matkustajien on hikoiltava pomppa päällä. Joskut  konnarit eivät edes taida tietää miten lämpötila ja puhaltimen nopeutta säädetään. Olen kulkenut Sm-junilla lähes  niin kauan kuin niitä on ylipäänsä  ollut liikenteessä ja ennen 90-lukua konnarit pitivät paremin huolta siitä että ilma ei käynyt liian hikiseksi matkustamossa, mutta silloin heillä ilmeisesti oli aikaa harrastaa sitä. 

Joka tapauksessa metrossa, jossa ei ole konnareita ollenkaan, on sisäilma monta kertaluokkaa parempi, samoin busseissa joissa kuljettaja voi säätää ohjaamolämpötilan mieleisekseen ja matkustamon pitää matkustajille sopivampana. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> 160 km/h ajavat vain jotkut Riihimäen ja Lahden junat. Pääkaupunkiseudun sisäiset lähijunat käytännössä yhtä hitaita kuin metro.


Tarkoitin kaluston maksiminopeutta, mutta ei pääkaupunkiseudun sisäiset lähijunat keskimäärin ole sentään yhtä hitaita kuin metro, sillä lähijunilla matkustaessa voit valita junan sen mukaan, millä asemilla sen on pysähdyttävä. 160 km/h nopeuteen ei päästä kaikilla linjoilla, vain linjoilla G, H, R, Y ja Z. 120 km/h päästään kaikilla jotka jättävät edes yhden aseman pysähtymättä.



> Sitten kun ja jos lähinunille rakennetaan Pisara -rata voidaan pitää sitä Helsingin toisena metrolinjana ja nopean raideliikenteen peittoalue kantakaupungissa paranee. Ulkopuolelle jää valitettavasti eteläisimmät kaupunginosat mutta sinne ehkä ei edes haluta sellaista.


Pisaran myötä saamme periaatteessa vain yhden uuden aseman, Töölön. Tarvittaisiin uusi lähijunarata Leppävaarasta Pisaraan. Jotain tälläistä muistaakseni ehdotettiinkin, mutta Huopalahdesta (vai oliko kyseessä 10:n jatke?). Minusta Leppävaarasta olisi järkevämpää, kun raskasraiteesta puhutaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuolla ovikoneisto-vertauksella viittasin myös "hieman" muuttuneisiin edellytyksiin ja vaatimuksiin nykykaluston rakenteessa sitten puuvaunujen.


En maininnut puukorisia vaunuja siksi, että käsikäyttöisine ovineen ne olisivat parempia kuin nykyjunat vaan siksi, että Sm4-kalusto ei tarkoittanut paikallisjunakaluston lisääntymistä vaan uudistumista, kun puuvaunut poistuivat käytöstä.

Tämä toteamus siksi, että viime talven lumiongemien yhdeksi syyksi on esitetty liikenteen kasvu. Jos ja kun käytössä on kaiken aikaa kuitenkin ollut sama kalustomäärä, kysyn sitä, mitä liikenteen kasvu tarkoittaa? Onko pitkät junat vain pätkitty lyhyiksi vai ajetaanko kalustolla enemmän kuin ennen? Ja jos ajetaan enemmän, mikä on muuttunut, joutilaana seisovan kaluston määrä vai kiertonopeus?




> Mun ymmärtääkseni lähiliikenteen matkustajaluvut ovat suurin piirtein kaksinkertaistuneet siihen verrattuna mitä ne olivat 1980-luvun alussa.


Junaliikenteen ruuhkaisuudella tai matkamäärän nousulla ei välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä niiden asioiden kanssa, mitkä vaikuttavat liikenteen talvisietoon. Junaliikenteen määrä = junien määrä, ei niissä kulkevien matkustajien määrä.




> Ei pahalla, mutta minusta myös tästä kommentista näkyy aika nätisti läpi puhdas asenteellisuus. Ihan periaatteesta on kommentoitava tietystä itseä miellyttämättömästä aiheesta negatiivisesti oli kysymys mistä tahansa asiaan liittyvästä? Keskustelusta tulee helposti todella mustavalkoista.


Jaa. Yleensä minua haukutaan siitä, että minun asenteeni metroon on negatiivinen. Nyt tulee moitteet siitä, että esitän metrosta jotain positiivista.

Minä olen vain sitä mieltä, että asiat pitää voida sanoa aina, eikä jättää sanomatta siksi, että ne ovat joskus tai usein ikäviä. Minusta jo yksin se, että edes ainoata lumharjaa ei huolleta ennen talvea, on osoitus asenneongelmasta. Ja on se kumma, jos sitä(kään) asiaa ei saa sanoa ääneen kaikkien viime talven sotkujen jälkeen.

Ongelmien korjaaminen lähtee tosiasioiden tunnustamisesta. Silloinkin, kun tosiasiat ovat ikäviä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> En maininnut puukorisia vaunuja siksi, että käsikäyttöisine ovineen ne olisivat parempia kuin nykyjunat vaan siksi, että Sm4-kalusto ei tarkoittanut paikallisjunakaluston lisääntymistä vaan uudistumista, kun puuvaunut poistuivat käytöstä.


Putosin kärryiltä:

Eil-kalusto valmistui vuosina 1982, 1985-1987

Viimeiset Ei-puupaikut lopetettiin 1987

Sm4-kalusto valmistui vuosina 1999, 2004-2005

----------


## tlajunen

> 160 km/h nopeuteen ei päästä kaikilla linjoilla, vain linjoilla G, H, R, Y ja Z.


Vain R ja Z.

H- ja G-junaa ajetaan toisinaan Sm4-kalustolla, mutta niiden aikatauluun merkitty suurin sallittu nopeus on alempi, ja taulu on tehty muutoinkin vain 120:n mukaan, koska kalusto voi olla myös vanhaa.

Y-junat ajetaan aina vanhalla kalustolla, niiden aikatauluunkin on merkitty suurimmaksi sallituksi 120 km/h.

----------


## Knightrider

> Vain R ja Z.
> 
> H- ja G-junaa ajetaan toisinaan Sm4-kalustolla, mutta niiden aikatauluun merkitty suurin sallittu nopeus on alempi, ja taulu on tehty muutoinkin vain 120:n mukaan, koska kalusto voi olla myös vanhaa.
> 
> Y-junat ajetaan aina vanhalla kalustolla, niiden aikatauluunkin on merkitty suurimmaksi sallituksi 120 km/h.


Tämä korjaantunee viiden vuoden sisällä kun sm1:set ja 2:set korvataan (korvataanko eil-junatkin jotka kulkevat 140 km/h?); Kun kaikki kalusto voi ajaa 160km/h aikataulutkin voidaan tehdä sen mukaan.

Muistelin H-junalla matkanneeni yli 140 kilometrin tuntinopeutta mutta juna taisikin olla myöhässä, jolloin aikataulun kiriminen on kai laillista, kun pääradankin nopeusrajoitus on korkeampi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Putosin kärryiltä:


Et sinä vaan minä, jolla on 10 vuoden virhe puupaikkujen kanssa. Eli niistä onkin jo 20 vuotta eikä 10 vuotta, niin se aika menee nopeasti. Eli näin ollen paikallisliikenteessä on tapahtunut kaluston lisäystä 19992005. Mutta eikös tämä lisäys ole käytetty siihen, että Sm-junien toimialuetta on laajennettu?

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Muistelin H-junalla matkanneeni yli 140 kilometrin tuntinopeutta mutta juna taisikin olla myöhässä, jolloin aikataulun kiriminen on kai laillista, kun pääradankin nopeusrajoitus on korkeampi.


Ei ole laillista ylittää aikatauluun merkittyä rajoitusta, ilman että siihen saa erillisen luvan. Eli mahdollista on, muttei yleistä.

Jaa miksi sitten aikatauluun ei merkitä varmuuden vuoksi 160 km/h? Noh, se vaatii esim. tiukemmat kiskojarruvaatimukset. Ja lisäksi kuskille täytyisi maksaa piirun verran suurempaa kilometrilisää (nopeampi ajo katsotaan hieman vaativammaksi kuin hiljaisempi).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä toteamus siksi, että viime talven lumiongemien yhdeksi syyksi on esitetty liikenteen kasvu. Jos ja kun käytössä on kaiken aikaa kuitenkin ollut sama kalustomäärä, kysyn sitä, mitä liikenteen kasvu tarkoittaa? Onko pitkät junat vain pätkitty lyhyiksi vai ajetaanko kalustolla enemmän kuin ennen? Ja jos ajetaan enemmän, mikä on muuttunut, joutilaana seisovan kaluston määrä vai kiertonopeus?


Kalustolla ajetaan enemmän kuin ennen, ja juniin ängetään enemmän matkustajia kuin ennen. 
Myös yksittäisten junien pituutta on lyhennetty että saadaan vuoroväli lyhyemmäksi. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:27 ----------




> Et sinä vaan minä, jolla on 10 vuoden virhe puupaikkujen kanssa. Eli niistä onkin jo 20 vuotta eikä 10 vuotta, niin se aika menee nopeasti. Eli näin ollen paikallisliikenteessä on tapahtunut kaluston lisäystä 19992005. Mutta eikös tämä lisäys ole käytetty siihen, että Sm-junien toimialuetta on laajennettu?


Lahden oikoradan osalta kyllä mutta muualla ei juuri. Jos 1980-luvun alussa kulki Seinäjoelle ja Imatralle asti Sm-junia mutta ei enään. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:38 ----------




> Ja lisäksi kuskille täytyisi maksaa piirun verran suurempaa kilometrilisää (nopeampi ajo katsotaan hieman vaativammaksi kuin hiljaisempi).


Tämäkö on sitten syy miksi oikoradan IC-junista suuri osa ajaa vain 140 km/h vaikka pystyisivät parempaan?

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:39 ----------




> Pisaran myötä saamme periaatteessa vain yhden uuden aseman, Töölön. Tarvittaisiin uusi lähijunarata Leppävaarasta Pisaraan. Jotain tälläistä muistaakseni ehdotettiinkin, mutta Huopalahdesta (vai oliko kyseessä 10:n jatke?). Minusta Leppävaarasta olisi järkevämpää, kun raskasraiteesta puhutaan.


Optimaalisin pisaran aloituspaikka länsisuunnassa olisi Huopalahti eikä Pasila, eli 1960-luvulla suunnitellun U-metron reittiä. Silloin uusia asemia olisi Töölön lisäksi Meilahti ja Pikku-Huopalahti/Ruskeasuo. Ei olisi pahitteeksi jos se kävisi Esplanadilla asti etelässä kanssa. Mutta Liikenneviraston mielestä halvin ja lyhyin reitti on ainoa mahdollinen eikä ajattele että kaupunki voisi osallistua sen toteutukseen kanssa aika mittavalla panostuksellakin jos sillä pystyttäisiin välttämään Töölön metron rakentamista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Lahden oikoradan osalta kyllä mutta muualla ei juuri. Jos 1980-luvun alussa kulki Seinäjoelle ja Imatralle asti Sm-junia mutta ei enään.


Aikaisemmin Sm-junilla ajettiin myös Savon radalla. Missään tapauksessa Sm-junien käyttö ei ole pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella ainakaan laajentunut verrattuna 80- ja 90-luvun tilanteeseen.




> Tämäkö on sitten syy miksi oikoradan IC-junista suuri osa ajaa vain 140 km/h vaikka pystyisivät parempaan?


Eiköhän siksi, että niitä voitaisiin ajaa myös Sr1-vetureilla. Vaikka osassa Sr1-vetureita on lukenut kyljessä 160 km/h niin 90-luvun puolivälissä (kun kaupallinen liikenne piti Rantaradalla aloittaa tuolla nopeudella) todettiin, etteivät veturin kulkuominaisuudet noin vauhdikkaaseen menoon riitä. Sittemmin teleihin tehtiin parannuksia, joiden avulla veturi ja rata saatiin kestämään 160 km/h mutta meno olisi silti kuljettajan kannalta niin epämukavaa, että Sr2-vetureiden määrän lisääntyessä sovittiin kaikki yli 140 km/h kulkevat junat ajettavaksi Sr2:lla.

----------


## j-lu

> Optimaalisin pisaran aloituspaikka länsisuunnassa olisi Huopalahti eikä Pasila, eli 1960-luvulla suunnitellun U-metron reittiä. Silloin uusia asemia olisi Töölön lisäksi Meilahti ja Pikku-Huopalahti/Ruskeasuo. Ei olisi pahitteeksi jos se kävisi Esplanadilla asti etelässä kanssa.


Nykyisellä kaupunkirakenteella ei ole mitään järkeä kaivaa tunnelia Huopalahdesta Meilahteen. Se on tasan yhtä hölmöä kuin peltometrot: hulppea hinta, eikä riittävästi palveltavia ihmisiä. 

Keski-Pasilan tulevaisuus toivottavasti perustelee sen, miksi Pisara kulkee mennen tullen Pasilan kautta.

Etelästä samaa mieltä. Mielestäni Pisara voisi koukata jopa reittiä Kamppi - Punavuori - Katajanokka - Kalasatama/Sörnäinen. Kampissa ja Kalasatamassa/Sörnäisissä vaihtoyhteys metroon. Mielestäni on lähinnä surkuhupaisaa, että Pisaran kahta asemaa suunnitellaan Hakaniemeen ja Rautatieaseman huitteille. Jälkimmäiseen pääsee tarpeeksi hyvin nykyisinkin ottaen huomioon, ettei monikaan ole suoranaisesti sinne menossa ja Hakaniemessä on palveltavana neljän hehtaarin aukio... Eikö Pisaran idean pitänyt olla se, että ihmiset jaellaan paremmin kaupunkiin ja vaihtotarve pienenee ja kävelymatkat lyhenevät?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyisellä kaupunkirakenteella ei ole mitään järkeä kaivaa tunnelia Huopalahdesta Meilahteen. Se on tasan yhtä hölmöä kuin peltometrot: hulppea hinta, eikä riittävästi palveltavia ihmisiä.


Meilahden sairaala-alueelle kulkee niin paljon ihmisiä päivässä että se ansaitsisi kyllä metrotyppisen nopean raideliikenteen aseman.  

Veikkaan että keski-Pasilasta  ei tule koskaan sellaista hypeä kuin mitä mainostetaan. Kallion ja Tölön mummot ja viherpiipertäjät pitävät huolen siitä että yksikään sinne suuniteltu pilvenpirtäjä ei tule 16 kerrosta korkeammaksi ja siten keski-Pasila kun se valmistuu tulee muistuttamaan lähinnä nykyistä itä-Pasilaa. Lisäksi Pasilan laajentumista estää keskuspuisto länsipuolella ja Ilmalan varikot pohjoisessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikle

Alkuun pahoittelut siitä, että suollan lupauksista huolimatta vielä yhden kirjoituksen ketjuun.  Pyrin edelleen kovasti malttamaan mieleni ja jään osaltani seuraamaan ketjun keskustelua taka-alalta.




> En maininnut puukorisia vaunuja siksi, että käsikäyttöisine ovineen ne olisivat parempia kuin nykyjunat


Niin, piti silti päästä heittämään epäilys "niidenkin" paremmuudesta talvessa :Wink: 

Kuten nimim. Compact jo ehtikin mainita, lähiliikenteen veturipaikuissa puuvaunut korvattiin Eileillä. En tosin tiedä onko näitä peltipaikkuvaunuja enemmän vai vähemmän kuin aikoinaan oli puuvaunuja lähiliikenteessä.




> Jaa. Yleensä minua haukutaan siitä, että minun asenteeni metroon on negatiivinen. Nyt tulee moitteet siitä, että esitän metrosta jotain positiivista.


Niin. Mielestäni ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään perusteltua eikä osoita kovin hyvää arvostelukykyä verrata kahta aika erilaista toimintaympäristöä toisiinsa. Ellei tätä tee sitten tarkoitushakuisesti.  Nykyiset puitteet asettavat tietyt tunnetut rajoitteet, joissa junaliikenne toimii. En enää siihen enempää palaa, mutta tästähän tässä on sitten väännetty ja tuota alkuperäistä letkautusta liikenteen toimivuudesta metro vs.junaliikenne lähdin kritisoimaan. 




> Minä olen vain sitä mieltä, että asiat pitää voida sanoa aina, eikä jättää sanomatta siksi, että ne ovat joskus tai usein ikäviä.


Kyllä minunkin mielestäni ideoita on hyvä esittää ja keskustelua on hyvä käydä, ja sitähän täällä foorumilla on käytykin. Puutuin tässä siihen, mihin niitä vertaa. Ei kukaan varmaan ole väittänyt, että kehitettävää ei tässä aihepiirissämme olisi.




> Minusta jo yksin se, että edes ainoata lumharjaa ei huolleta ennen talvea, on osoitus asenneongelmasta. Ja on se kumma, jos sitä(kään) asiaa ei saa sanoa ääneen kaikkien viime talven sotkujen jälkeen.


Olethan sen jo ääneen sanonutkin, eikä kukaan varmaan ole kieltänyt. 
En silti yrittämälläkään tiedä tuosta lumiharja-casesta mitään, sensijaan muistan satunnaisena tarkkailijana nähneeni muita toimivia harjoja. 
Helposti voisi kuitenkin ajatella, että viime talvena niiden määrä ei ole vastannut tarvetta

Jokaisella meistä on oikeus mielipiteeseen, niin myös sinulla tuon asenneongelman kanssa. Tulet siinä arvioineeksi vaan aika suuren ihmismäärän asennetta, joten uskon sen realistisen arvioinnin olevan aikamoista veikkailua. 

Täältä tähän

----------


## PNu

VR:n kokoisessa organisaatiossa työntekijät ovat väistämättä läpileikkaus Suomen kansasta ja meitähän riittää joka junaan. Joukkoon mahtuu yhtä hyvin tunnollisesti työnsä tekeviä kuin juoppojakin. Jos esimerkiksi harjan huolto saattuu kuulumaan jälkimmäisen ryhmän edustajan vastuulle niin eihän se tietenkään suju mutta tästä ei vielä voi päätellä, onko organisaatiossa joku asenneongelma.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin. Mielestäni ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään perusteltua eikä osoita kovin hyvää arvostelukykyä verrata kahta aika erilaista toimintaympäristöä toisiinsa.


HKL:n metro ja VR-Yhtymän paikallisjunaliikenne eivät ole erilaisia toimintaympäristöjä teknisesti. Molemmissa ajetaan sähkömoottorijunia raiteilla, joilla ei ole muuta liikennettä. Virran otto ilmajohdosta tai sivukiskosta ei merkitse muuta kuin nimenomaan talviliikenteen kannalta sitä, että lumiongelmat voisivat olla hieman vaikeammat metrolle, jos virtakisko peittyy kinokseen.

Koska metro ja lähijuna (molemmat brändinimityksiä) eivät poikkea toisistaan teknisesti, sanoin, ettei junien vaihtaminen vaikuta.

Metro ja lähijuna ovat erilaisia toimintaympäristöjä vain sosiaalisesti. Eli ihmisten tapa toimia on toinen. Jos metron sosiaalinen toimintakulttuuri viedään lähijuniin, lähijunat alkavat toimia samalla tavalla kuin nyt metrojunat. Siksi sanoin, että ihmisten vaihtamisella on merkitystä.

On toinen juttu, mistä sosiaaliset erot johtuvat ja miten niitä voidaan muuttaa. Ei ole helppoa muuttaa organisaatioiden toimintatapoja. Organisaatioilla on taipumuksena vastustaa muutoksia, koska usein muutokset merkitsevät saavutettujen etujen heikkenemistä, tai ainakin niin pelätään. Ja muutosten vastustaminen ja saavutetusta asemasta kiinni pitäminen on ollut VR:n strategia ainakin 30 vuotta. Aluksi virastona, sitten liikelaitoksena ja nyt osakeyhtiönä. Ja vaikuttaa siltä, että myös nykyinen omistajaohjaus lähtee tästä.

En väitä, etteikö metrossakin pidetä kiinni saavutetuista eduista. Mutta sillä on eroa, että VR-Yhtymässä sosiaalinen kulttuuri perustuu 1800-luvun höyryveturijunien tekniikan vaatimuksiin, metro aloitti 1970-luvulta ja on yhä teknisesti täysin samassa tilanteessa kuin aloittaessaan.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> HKL:n metro ja VR-Yhtymän paikallisjunaliikenne eivät ole erilaisia toimintaympäristöjä teknisesti. Molemmissa ajetaan sähkömoottorijunia raiteilla, joilla ei ole .
> 
> Antero


Eivät ole. VR:n lähijunaliikenne toimii erilaisessa ympäristössä siksikin, että siihen vaikuttaa tavaraliikenne ja kaukoliikenne. Samat lainalaisuudet tulevat pätemään tähän kovasti hehkutettuun _kilpailuttamiseen_, joka muuttaa kaiken kullaksi. Ranskalaisen yhtiön juna tulee hienosta kasvottomasta pörssiomistajastaan huolimatta juttumaan lumihankeen. Tosin sotku lienee kahta kauheampi, kun toimijoina on VR, Liikennevirasto, LVM, yksityiset operaattorit ja tietenkin vielä joku kilpailutettu kunnossapitofirma.

Pelkkä jonkun oma mielipide joistain sosiaalisista ongelmista VR:ssä ei saa minua vakuuttumaan, että kansallinen junayhtiömme olisi se, joka tässä maassa on syyllinen kaikkeen siihen pahaan, mitä tälläkin palstalla väitetään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pelkkä jonkun oma mielipide joistain sosiaalisista ongelmista VR:ssä ei saa minua vakuuttumaan, että kansallinen junayhtiömme olisi se, joka tässä maassa on syyllinen kaikkeen siihen pahaan, mitä tälläkin palstalla väitetään.


Vähän huolellisuutta sentään tähän kritisointiinkin. Ei Antero puhunut mitään sosiaalisista ongelmista vaan sosiaalisesta toimintaympäristöstä, siis organisaatiokulttuurista. Ja organisaatiokulttuuria ei voi tutkia asteikoilla hyvä-paha, ongelmallinen-ongelmaton tms. vaan kyse on aina yksilöllisestä kokonaisuudesta arvoja, asenteita, toimintatapoja, ajattelumalleja jne. Jos faktoissa pysytään niin korkeintaan voidaan keskustella siitä ovatko nämä arvot, asenteet, toimintatavat, ajattelumallit ja vastaavat tarkoituksenmukaisia kulloisessakin toimintaympäristössä.

Voi olla hyvinkin perusteltua väittää, että tietynlaiset asenteet johonkin asiaan eivät ole tarkoituksenmukaisia vallitsevissa oloissa. Tuo on täysin legitiimiä kritiikkiä, ja silloin kun asia perustellaan hyvin, ei kyse ole millään muotoa jonkun organisaation leimaamisesta tai perusteettomasta haukkumisesta. Eihän asioita voi parantaa, jos ei nykytilaakaan saa analysoida siinä pelossa, että joku ottaa itseensä.

Sen sijaan hillitsisin vähän noita kärjistyksiä mm. kilpailutuksen suhteen. Ei ole kovin asiallista puolustaa vertikaalisesti integroitua monopolia maalaamalla perusteettomia kauhukuvia kilpailutetun liikenteen hirveyksistä. Perusteettomilla kauhukuvilla tarkoitan sellaisia kausaalisuhteita (tyyliin "kilpailutetut junat juuttuvat hankeen"), joiden vaikuttavia tekijöitä ja mekanismia ei esitetä edes hypoteesin tasolla, vaikka tiedetään että sama järjestely toimii käytännössä ongelmitta eräissä muissa paikoissa. Vertikaalisesti integroitua monopolia on toki mahdollista puolustaa uskottavasti fakta-argumenteinkin (siitä huolimatta että oma mielipiteeni kallistuu päinvastaiseen suuntaan), joten miksi ei sitten tekisi niin, jos haluaa kirjoittaa asiallisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivät ole. VR:n lähijunaliikenne toimii erilaisessa ympäristössä siksikin, että siihen vaikuttaa tavaraliikenne ja kaukoliikenne.


Paikallisjunille varatuilla kaupunkiratojen raiteilla ei ole liikkunut eikä liiku tavarajunia. Ei niillä liiku kaukojuniakaan. 10 minuutin vuorovälillä sekaliikenne ei edes ole mahdollista. Liikennöinnin kannalta ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, että kaupunkiraiteiden ja muun rataverkon välillä on vaihteita ja siten teoreettinen yhteys, kun kerran jatkuva liikenne ei näitä yhteyksiä käytä.

HKL on selvityttänyt mahdollisuutta, että kaupunkiratojen raiteita liikennöitäisiin metrojunilla. Koko idean ainoa ongelma on siinä, että silloin kaupunkiradoille pitäisi rakentaa sivukisko ja toinen kulunvalvonta, jos lähtökohdaksi otetaan, ettei metrojuniin voi rakentaa ilmajohtovirroitusta ja RHK:n kulunvalvontaa. Koko ajatus on mahdollinen vain siksi, että kaupunkiraiteet muodostavat tosiasiallisesti muusta rataverkosta irrallisen järjestelmän.




> Samat lainalaisuudet tulevat pätemään tähän kovasti hehkutettuun _kilpailuttamiseen_, joka muuttaa kaiken kullaksi. Ranskalaisen yhtiön juna tulee hienosta kasvottomasta pörssiomistajastaan huolimatta juttumaan lumihankeen. Tosin sotku lienee kahta kauheampi, kun toimijoina on VR, Liikennevirasto, LVM, yksityiset operaattorit ja tietenkin vielä joku kilpailutettu kunnossapitofirma.


Kerrohan, millä tavalla pahemmaksi tilanne voi tulla viime vuodesta, jolloin Helsingissä kaikki oli yhden yhtiön, VR-Yhtymän hoidossa!




> Pelkkä jonkun oma mielipide joistain sosiaalisista ongelmista VR:ssä ei saa minua vakuuttumaan, että kansallinen junayhtiömme olisi se, joka tässä maassa on syyllinen kaikkeen siihen pahaan, mitä tälläkin palstalla väitetään.


Kuten Jani Hyvärinen edellä totesi, pitäydytään nyt kuitenkin keskustelussa sosiaalisesta toimintaympäristöstä. Eli esitä sinä selitys ja ratkaisu, miksi ja miten korjataan junaliikenteen ongelmat, kustannustaso ja junaliikenteen supistaminen, jossa tämä kansallinen junayhtiömme on itse aloitteellisena!

HKL:n metro on yhtä lailla monopoli kuin VR-Yhtymä. Metro on myös 100 % julkisesti omistettu. Silti se toimii tehokkaammin ja alhaisemmalla hinnalla. Eli ei ratkaisevaa ole se, kuka omistaa ja mikä on markkinaosuus, vaan toimintakulttuuri. Avoimet markkinat ja niillä vallitseva kilpailu merkitsevät yrityksille pakkoa kiinnittää humiota toimintansa tehokkuuteen ja laatuun. Mutta sama tehokkuus ja laatu voidaan tehdä ilman kilpailuakin, jos niin halutaan.

Ketjun nimi on VR:n omistajaohjaus. Sillä ja HKL:n metron omistajaohjauksella näyttää olevan selkeä ero: VR-Yhtymän pitää tuottaa voittoa, HKL:n metron pitää tuottaa henkilökuljetuspalveluita. VR-Yhtymä ei voi henkilöliikenteessä tuottaa voittoa millään muulla keinolla kuin ns. kermankuorinnalla, koska vain osa yhteysväleistä on sellaisia, joilla matkalipputulot voivat kattaa kulut. Kirjanpidollista voittoa voi tietenkin tuottaa sillä, että VR-Yhtymä ottaa omistajaltaan tukirahaa jokasyksyisellä näytelmällä junavuorojen lakkauttamisuhkailusta. Tämä taskusta toiseen siirtely ei ole minusta kovin älyllistä touhua.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Kaupunkiradoilla kulkee harvakseltaan sivuraiteille (esim. Tikkurilan tehtaalle) jatkavia junia. Niistä aiheutuu pahimmillaan muutaman kymmenen minuutin viivästyksiä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Paikallisjunille varatuilla kaupunkiratojen raiteilla ei ole liikkunut eikä liiku tavarajunia. Ei niillä liiku kaukojuniakaan.


Lähde näille tiedoille?

----------


## Murzu

> Nykyistä konduktöörisysteemiä muuttaisin siten että kondareista luovuttaisiin ainakin "metromaisilla" linjoilla A,-I -ja M.


Tuo edellyttäisi RVI:n säädösten muuttamista, joka taas ei ole VR:n käsissä. RVI määrää, että konduktöörin on annettava lähtöilmoitus kuljettajalle, jotta juna voi lähteä asemalta. Tämä ei koske vain VR:ää, vaan myös kaikkia muita mahdollisia operaattoreita, mikäli niitä olisi. Eli konnareista luopuminen ei ole vain tahdon asia.

Miksi säädös on olemassa?
-Kaarrepaikkojen takia, kun kuljettajalla ei ole röntgenkatsetta.
-Peilistä ei näe yhtä hyvin kuin matkustamon ovesta, esim huonolla säällä.
-Ovien väliin jäämisten minimoimisen takia. 
-Yhdenmukaisuuden takia, vrt kaukojunat. 

Mitä pitäisi parantaa, jos haluttaisiin perusteita säädöksen uusimiselle?
-Monitorit kaarreasemille, mieluiten kaikille asemille.
-Peilit joista näkee joka säällä. 

Kuitenkin aina kun matkustaja onnistuu menemään sulkeutuvien ovien väliin, korvausvaade esitetään henkilökunnalle. Tämän takia säädökset on oltava tarkkoja, jotta oikeushaaste voidaan esittää oikealle henkilölle, ja vastuuasema on yksiselitteinen. Käytännössä monikin asia voitaisiin "vain tehdä jotenkin", mutta oikeusjärjestelmän yksisilmäisyyden takia, on oltava tarkat pelisäännöt, jotta syyllinen voidaan aina osoittaa, eikä syyntakeeton joudu pää vadille. Sen takia on olemassa säädökset, joita myös noudatetaan, ihan jo jokaisen itsensä oikeusturvan takia. Asioita ei kukaan tervejärkinen tee omalla vastuulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo edellyttäisi RVI:n säädösten muuttamista, joka taas ei ole VR:n käsissä. RVI määrää, että konduktöörin on annettava lähtöilmoitus kuljettajalle, jotta juna voi lähteä asemalta. Tämä ei koske vain VR:ää, vaan myös kaikkia muita mahdollisia operaattoreita, mikäli niitä olisi. Eli konnareista luopuminen ei ole vain tahdon asia.


Osaako kukaan "tietäjä" kertoa mitä tapahtuu kun länsimetro otetaan käyttöön, eli lakkaa olemasta yhden kaupungin sisäinen rata jolla on poikkeuslupa käyttää omia liikennöintisääntöjä? 

Joudutaanko metroon palkkaamaan konnareita jotka antavat lähtömerkin kun ovat ensin varmistaneet että kukaan ei ole ovien välssä? Joudutaanko metrossa noudattamaan "ovivalo" -sääntöä joka on estänyt junien liikennöimisen VR:llä talvipakkasilla kun ovien mekanismi on vähän tahmea ja "ovivalo palaa" vaika ovet olisivat kiinni? 

En ole kuullut että bussin liikkuminen matkustajien kanssa olis estynyt jos "ovivalo palaa" vaan bussi jatkaa ajamistaan vaikka ovet auki siinä tapauksessa. Rautatiepuolella oletetaan jostain syystä että matkustajat ovat täydellisiä idiootteja ja että he varta vasten kokeilevat saisivatko he jonkun junan ovista auki kun juna on liikkeellä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> VR-Yhtymän pitää tuottaa voittoa, HKL:n metron pitää tuottaa henkilökuljetuspalveluita.


Noin oli ehkä viime vuoden loppuun asti. Tämän vuoden alusta HKL:stä tuli puhdas operaattori, jonka tehtävä on vain tuottaa voittoa. Tässä ajassa HKL:stä ei tietty ole vielä saatu samanlaista "valtiota valtiossa" kuin VR, mutta asia tuntuu etenevän kovaa vauhtia.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Vähän huolellisuutta sentään tähän kritisointiinkin. Ei Antero puhunut mitään sosiaalisista ongelmista vaan sosiaalisesta toimintaympäristöstä, siis organisaatiokulttuurista. Ja organisaatiokulttuuria ei voi tutkia asteikoilla hyvä-paha..


Käytin eri sanaa, mutta ymmärsin mistä on kyse.



> Voi olla hyvinkin perusteltua väittää, että tietynlaiset asenteet johonkin asiaan eivät ole tarkoituksenmukaisia vallitsevissa oloissa. Tuo on täysin legitiimiä kritiikkiä, ja silloin kun asia perustellaan hyvin, ei kyse ole millään muotoa jonkun organisaation leimaamisesta tai perusteettomasta haukkumisesta. Eihän asioita voi parantaa, jos ei nykytilaakaan saa analysoida siinä pelossa, että joku ottaa itseensä...




Asenteet ovat asenteita ja laki on laki. On aika hauskaa väittää, että yhtiö, jonka tavoite on tuottaa voittoa ja samanaikaisesti olla peruspalvelu on jonkin sortin asenneongelman uhri. Tärkeintä argumentaatiossa tuntuu olevan VR:n mustamaalaaminen eri keinoin, koska siinä on taustalla asenneongelma. "Nykytilan analysointi" on jo liioiteltu lausunto täällä käydystä keskustelusta. "Analysointi" tarkoittaa tällä palstalla sitä, että 

a) VR on turha, koska se vaan on turha, koska se ei tee niitä hattutemppuja, joita tietty ryhmä haluaisi, koska tietty ryhmä ei ymmärrä, että kaikkea mikä on kivan kuuloista ei voida tehdä

b) Lähiliikenne pitää yksityistää, koska se pitää yksityistää, koska yksityistäminen on aina hienoa ja toimivaa. Varmasti näin ajattelee uusliberalisti. Siitähän on kokemuksia autokatsastuksesta ja ties mistä. Aiemmin viittasin jäänmurtoon, mutta jostain syystä se ei saanut jakamatonta huomiotanne osakseen. Jäänmurrossahan tilanne on se, että koska kaiken pitää kannattaa, niin peruspalvelu jäänmurron pitää kannattaa. Asia ratkaistu niin, että valtio tilaa omalta yhtiöltään jäänmurtoa ja näin ollen raha siirtyy taskusta toiseen. Koska yhtiö ei kuitenkaan kannata niin hyvin kuin halutaan, pitää jäänmurtokin kilpailuttaa. Eli aiheutetaan vahinkoa ajamalla jäänmurtotoiminta alas ja sitten kilpailutetaan se, jotta marginaalisen säästön takia saadaan aikaan "tehokkuutta". Järkiratkaisu olisi, että jo huoltovarmuussyistä jäänmurto olisi valtion ja valtion virasto murtaisi jään peruspalveluna. Mutta eihän se käy.




> Sen sijaan hillitsisin vähän noita kärjistyksiä mm. kilpailutuksen suhteen. Ei ole kovin asiallista puolustaa vertikaalisesti integroitua monopolia maalaamalla perusteettomia kauhukuvia kilpailutetun liikenteen hirveyksistä. Perusteettomilla kauhukuvilla tarkoitan sellaisia kausaalisuhteita (tyyliin "kilpailutetut junat juuttuvat hankeen")......



Eikö ranskalainen juna kärsi samoista ongelmista kuin Sm?Vai muuttuuko Flirt allweather proofed-junaksi, kun operaattori on ylikansallinen yhtiö?




> Vertikaalisesti integroitua monopolia on toki mahdollista puolustaa uskottavasti fakta-argumenteinkin (siitä huolimatta että oma mielipiteeni kallistuu päinvastaiseen suuntaan), joten miksi ei sitten tekisi niin, jos haluaa kirjoittaa asiallisesti.


Onpas hienoa kieltä. Ns. fakta-argumentit asiassa on esitetty moneen kertaa. Esim haltia on ansiokkaasti selittänyt, millaisia seurauksia tällä [ideologisella] yksityistämisellä on. Sen lisäksi, että säästöt ovat marginaaliset, liittyy asiaan paljon riskejä ja puhdasta utopiaa. Harvaanasutussa maassa asiaan löytyisi järkevämpiäkin ratkaisuja kuin se, että tieten tahtoen halutaan ajatella kaikki kuten insinööri: paperilla prosentteina.  On sinänsä ajanhukkaa esittää asiaan mitään, koska quote-tulva ja ns. asiantuntija-argumentit teilaavat jokaisen poikkipuolisen sanan. Ihan samalla tavalla kun metrokin on osoitettu tarpeettomaksi, hyödyttömäksi ja salajuoneksi ja ties miksikä.

----------


## petteri

> Eikö ranskalainen juna kärsi samoista ongelmista kuin Sm?Vai muuttuuko Flirt allweather proofed-junaksi, kun operaattori on ylikansallinen yhtiö?


Vanhat lähijunat eli SM1 ja SM2 ovat huonosti talveen sopivaa kalustoa, jotka jäätyvät sammahtelevat pakkasessa. SM4:t kestävät talvea paremmin. SM5:stä eli Flirtistä ei ole talvioloissa kovin paljoa kokemuksia, todennäköisesti tuotantosarjan SM5 on kuitenkin parempi kuin vanhat sähkömoottorijunat.

Vaikka kyllähän suurempi osa talviongelmista johtuu vaihdeongelmista ja RHK:n vanhentuneesta kulunvalvontasysteemistä sekä raideverkon kovasta kuormituksesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- On sinänsä ajanhukkaa esittää asiaan mitään, koska *quote-tulva* ja ns. asiantuntija-argumentit teilaavat jokaisen poikkipuolisen sanan. --





> -- Ymmärrän kuitenkin hyvin, että tietty saman ideologian jakava porukka haluaa dominoida palstaa ja vaientaa kaltaiseni. Taktiikka on aina sama: *quote-tulva* ja keskustelun vieminen meta-tasolle. --





> -- Kirjoitusoikeus on aika rajattu ja *quote-tulva* on nopea, jos kirjoittaa sanktioituja asioita. --


Hauskaa, miten joiltakin kirjoittajilta löytyy tällaisia yhteneviä ilmaisuja. Muistelisin, että bussien kaasutuskentätkin ovat jo vilahtaneet jossain.

----------


## j-lu

> Esim haltia on ansiokkaasti selittänyt, millaisia seurauksia tällä [ideologisella] yksityistämisellä on.


No mitä tässä nyt ollaan yksityistämässä? Ymmärtääkseni osa kirjoittajista haluaa markkinoiden avaamista kilpailulle, ts. rautateiden henkilöliikenteen monopolin purkamista; kukaan VR:n yksityistämistä ole vaatinut. Sehän vasta typerää olisi.

Ymmärrän tosin vastustuksen, jos asian on käsittänyt noin pahasti väärin.

----------


## edsel

> Hauskaa, miten joiltakin kirjoittajilta löytyy tällaisia yhteneviä ilmaisuja.


Juu, mieleen on taas tullut että eräät kovasti kärjekkäitä mielipiteitä esittävät kirjoittajat hiipuvat vähitellen mutta jostain löytyy aina lipunkantajia juuri samoille asioille samaan aikaan kun niistä aikaisemmista ei enää kuulu yhtään mitään...

----------


## Compact

> Tärkeintä argumentaatiossa tuntuu olevan VR:n mustamaalaaminen eri keinoin, koska siinä on taustalla asenneongelma.


Tämä on siteeratun henkilön eräs "perusominaisuus", jota en itsekään voi tässä kohtaa mitenkään hyväksyä. Kas kun satun tietämään häntä paremmin näitä asioita ja taustoja. Mutta en tulisi jaksamaan näistä asioista väittelemistä, eli täältä tähän.

Lisäksi: RHK:ta ei ole ollut olemassa pitkään aikaan, eli jos haluatte viestinne olevan uskottavampia, käyttäkää oikeita termejä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> 
> Paikallisjunille varatuilla kaupunkiratojen raiteilla ei ole liikkunut eikä liiku tavarajunia. Ei niillä liiku kaukojuniakaan.
> 
> 
> Lähde näille tiedoille?


Ei kai tässä tosissaan keskustella siitä, että Helsingin lähiliikenteen ongelma ovat tavarajunat jotka ajavat kaupunkiradoilla?




> Tämän vuoden alusta HKL:stä tuli puhdas operaattori, jonka tehtävä on vain tuottaa voittoa. Tässä ajassa HKL:stä ei tietty ole vielä saatu samanlaista "valtiota valtiossa" kuin VR, mutta asia tuntuu etenevän kovaa vauhtia.


Onko jossain aivan varmasti kirjattuna, että HKL-liikelaitoksen tehtävä on tuottaa kaupungin kassaan rahaa? Se, että HKL ei enää ole palveluita järjestävä viranomainen ei merkitse tätä, vaan on erikseen päätettävä, että toiminnan tarkoitus on tuottaa rahaa. Tiedän, että HSL:ää laskutetaan pääoman tuottotavoitteella, joka on huomattavasti korkeampi kuin pääoman hinta kaupungille, mutta sitä voidaan pitää vielä kulujen kattamisena ilman voiton tavoittelua.




> On aika hauskaa väittää, että yhtiö, jonka tavoite on tuottaa voittoa ja samanaikaisesti olla peruspalvelu on jonkin sortin asenneongelman uhri.


Eikö se sinusta ole? Peruspalveluhan tarkoittaa asiaa, joka järjestetään kaikkien käytettäväksi joko vastikkeetta tai muodollista korvausta vastaan. On täysin mahdotonta, että organisaatio voi samaan aikaan tuottaa voittoa ja saada toiminnasta vähemmän tuloja kuin mitkä ovat toiminnan menot.




> VR on turha, koska se vaan on turha, koska se ei tee niitä hattutemppuja, joita tietty ryhmä haluaisi, koska tietty ryhmä ei ymmärrä, että kaikkea mikä on kivan kuuloista ei voida tehdä


Voisitko täsmentää, mitä ryhmää tarkoitat, mitä ovat hattutemput ja mikä kaikki on kivan kuuloista tekemistä? Kuulisin sinun versiosi näistä, koska juuri tämä minusta on ongelma VR-Yhtymän ja sen aseman kanssa. VR-Yhtymän omistaja (viime kädessä eduskunta) edellyttää yhtä aikaa voiton tuottamista ja kulujaan kattamatonta palvelutoimintaa. Osakeyhtiömuodossa organisaation tehtäväksi on asetettu voiton tuottaminen. Mutta kun omistaja itse on, niin arvaan, yhtymän suurin yksittäinen asiakas, yhtymän toiminta onkin liikesalaisuuden piirissä. Näin ollen ei ole julkisen organisaation avoimuutta mutta monopolin vuoksi ei myöskään toimivia markkinoita, jotka takaisivat toiminnan tehokkuuden ja käyvän hintatason.

Olen täysin samaa mieltä EU:n siitä periaatteesta, että julkisten varojen käytön pitää perustua käypään hintaan. Se on vielä avattu niin, että käypä hinta on todelliset kustannukset lisättynä kohtuullisella liiketoiminnan katteella. Ylihinnoittelu ei ole julkisten varojen käyössä oikeutettua yhtään paremmin valtion kuin yksityisenkään omistamalle yhtiölle.




> Lähiliikenne pitää yksityistää, koska se pitää yksityistää, koska yksityistäminen on aina hienoa ja toimivaa.


Kuka on vaatinut VR-Yhtymän toimintojen yksityistämistä? Jos HSL saisi tuottaa itse nyt VR-Yhtymältä ostamansa palvelut, mitä pahaa siinä mielestäsi on?

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei kai tässä tosissaan keskustella siitä, että Helsingin lähiliikenteen ongelma ovat tavarajunat jotka ajavat kaupunkiradoilla?


Kuka niin on sanonut? Tästä hetkestä tasan kaksi viikkoa sitten Huopalahden aseman kohdalla kaikki junaliikenne meni kaupunkiraiteita pitkin ja asialla oli vaikutusta kaupunkijunien aikataulussa pysymiseenkin. Tarvittaessa kaupunkiradoille ohjataan siis muutakin kuin kaupunkijunaliikennettä, ja ero on ilmeinen metroon nähden.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Juu, mieleen on taas tullut että eräät kovasti kärjekkäitä mielipiteitä esittävät kirjoittajat hiipuvat vähitellen mutta jostain löytyy aina lipunkantajia juuri samoille asioille samaan aikaan kun niistä aikaisemmista ei enää kuulu yhtään mitään...


Ihan turhaa vihjailua, joka kertoo enemmän vihjailijoista kuin omista mielipiteistäni.
_Kaasutuskentät_ ja _quote-tulva_ eivät ole sanoja, joiden käyttöön tulisi hakea lupa tavaramerkin haltijalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuka niin on sanonut? Tästä hetkestä tasan kaksi viikkoa sitten Huopalahden aseman kohdalla kaikki junaliikenne meni kaupunkiraiteita pitkin ja asialla oli vaikutusta kaupunkijunien aikataulussa pysymiseenkin. Tarvittaessa kaupunkiradoille ohjataan siis muutakin kuin kaupunkijunaliikennettä, ja ero on ilmeinen metroon nähden.


Kysymyksenasettelusi viittasi tulkintaan, että VR-Yhtymän lähijunaliikenne on erilaista kuin metroliikenne, koska se on sekaliikennettä tavarajunien kanssa  mikä oli I-Tuovisen kommentti, johon vastasin. Häiriötilanteet ovat eri asia kuin jatkuva käytäntö. 

Mutta jos on normaali käytäntö, että katsotaan voitavan sotkea kaupunkiratojen 10 minuutin vuorovälillä toimivaa liikennettä muiden junien häiriöiden selvittämiseksi, niin sehän on juuri sitä VR-Yhtymän ja HKL-metroliikenteen välistä asenne-eroa, josta aikaisemmin kirjoitin.

Minusta on perusteltua kysyä, pitääkö paikallisliikenteen matkustajien kärsiä siitä, että kauko- tai tavarajunia ei saada hoidetuksi. Nyt kun kaikki junat ovat saman yhtiön junia, se voi tietenkin omien intressiensä perusteella priorisoida asioita. Mutta jos olisi sellainen tilanne, että paikallisjunat ja kaukoliikenteen junat olisivat eri firmojen junia, tällaista sijaiskärsimistä ei tapahtuisi. Eli se, joka sotkee omat asiansa, saa selvittää ne itse eikä niin, että sotkut selvitetään toisten kustannuksilla. Ja säännöt ovat samat kaikille, ei niin, että sääntöjä sovelletaan sen mukaan, onko firma valtion, kunnan vai yksityinen ja hoitaako liikenteenohjauksen se firma, joka sotki vai se, joka ei sotkenut.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Joudutaanko metrossa noudattamaan "ovivalo" -sääntöä joka on estänyt junien liikennöimisen VR:llä talvipakkasilla kun ovien mekanismi on vähän tahmea ja "ovivalo palaa" vaika ovet olisivat kiinni? 
> 
> En ole kuullut että bussin liikkuminen matkustajien kanssa olis estynyt jos "ovivalo palaa" vaan bussi jatkaa ajamistaan vaikka ovet auki siinä tapauksessa. Rautatiepuolella oletetaan jostain syystä että matkustajat ovat täydellisiä idiootteja ja että he varta vasten kokeilevat saisivatko he jonkun junan ovista auki kun juna on liikkeellä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Hetkonen... Olen täysin ihmeissäni. Tarkoitat ilmeisesti, että tarvitsisiko yksittäisen työntekijän noudattaa kyseisiä turvallisuusmääräyksiä. Ja että oikein ovi aukikin vain pitäisi voida ajaa. Ei hyvää päivää sentään. Okei, voi olla että kukaan ei loukkaannu, ja kaikki menee tuurilla aivan mainiosti, ja matkakin taittuu. 

Mutta mitenköhän siinä vaiheessa, kun joku loukkaantuu/kuolee. Mitäs luulet ketä oikeussalissa syytetään? Matkustajaako, kun oli niin idiootti, vaikkei matkustajan pitäisi olla idiootti, kuten sanoit. Ei, kyllä oikeudessa syytetään määräyksen laiminlyönyttä henkilöä. 

Olet siinä mielessä oikeassa, että bussipuolella näitä sääntöjä ei noudateta. Ja tapauksia löytyy aika paljonkin, mistä omasta pussista on jouduttu maksamaan vahingot. Liikennöintiyritys ei todellakaan maksa vahinkoja, koska se olettaa että työntekijäistö noudattaa sääntöjä. Pahimmassa tapauksessa saa oikeusalissa tuomion, ja kaupan päälle vielä potkut.

Bussipuolella on kaiken lisäksi vain etu ja takaovi, jonne kuskilla on suora näköyhteys. Lähiliikennejuna voi olla pitkäkin, kolmessa yksikössä on jo 24 ovea. Eikä niiden tilaa voi valvoa pelkästä peilistä, varsinkaan huonoilla keleillä, lumipöllyssä näkyväisyys voi olla vain 10 metrin luokkaa. 

Sitä en tiedä, miksi bussipuolella riskejä otetaan. Metrossa sentään uskon ovisääntöä noudatettavan, tosin ovien rakenne on parempi (=ei turhia hälyjä). 

PS: Ihmiset haastavat nykyään oikeuteen jo paljon pienemmästä, ei tarvita edes vammoja tai kuolemia. Riittää kun takki likaantuu, tai "pään seinään lyöminen kielletty" varoitustarra puuttuu. Elämme amerikassa

----------


## vristo

> Bussipuolella on kaiken lisäksi vain etu ja takaovi, jonne kuskilla on suora näköyhteys.


Menee jo vähän ohi tämän topikin aiheesta, mutta bussienkin ovien turvallisuusongelmat esimerkiksi Skotlannin Edinburghissa johtivat jotain vuosia sitten siihen, että niistä muut kuin etuovet poistettiin. Vanhemmista busseista on keskiovet lukittu ja uudemmat on hankittu/hankitaan vain etuovilla varustettuna. Tämä kaikki siksi, että matkustajia on loukkaantunut ovionnettomuuksissa (tai muita vahinkoja tapauhtunut) ja niiden vastaajana on toki ollut kaupungin oma liikenneyhtiö eli Lothian Buses. Voisi siten sanoa, että "otetaan ne ovet sitten kokonaan pois kun niitä ei osata käyttää"  :Wink: .


http://news.scotsman.com/latestnews/...oor.2637295.jp

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> PS: Ihmiset haastavat nykyään oikeuteen jo paljon pienemmästä, ei tarvita edes vammoja tai kuolemia. Riittää kun takki likaantuu, tai "pään seinään lyöminen kielletty" varoitustarra puuttuu. Elämme amerikassa


Kohta VR joutu korvaamaan matkustajille lähiliikenteen myyöhästymisistä. Siitä on jo oikeuden päätös. Jos korvaushakemuksia tulee ihan säkkikaupalla niin ehkä sitä ovivalo problematiikkaa hiukan raotetaan. Sitä on nimittäin sattunut meikäläiselle jo pari kertaa viimeisen puolen vuoden aikana että kokonainen juna jossa olen matkustanut on jouduttu tyhjentämään kesken matkan ovivalon takia. Lisäksi on junia jäänyt ajamatta tietysti monesta muustakin syystä mutta nämä tapaukset ovat varmoja. Jos junassa on n 500 matkustajaa ja kaikilta menee suunnitelmat uusiksi, ja VR joutuu korvaamaan heidän menetetyn aikansa koska junavuoro peruuntuu ovivalon palamisen takia, niin muutama sellainen keikka niin VR maksaa mielummin uudet berberit niille jotka ovat kokeilleet saada oven auki vauhdissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuo edellyttäisi RVI:n säädösten muuttamista, joka taas ei ole VR:n käsissä. RVI määrää, että konduktöörin on annettava lähtöilmoitus kuljettajalle, jotta juna voi lähteä asemalta.


Eipä muuten ole hetkeen TraFi (ent RVI) sellaista määrännyt. Määräyksen tuon kohdan asiasisältö on jo hetken kuulunut niin, että jos junassa on konduktööri, ei kuljettaja saa lähteä asemalta ennen konduktöörin antamaa valmis lähtöön -ilmoitusta. Matkustajajunassa ei siis sääntöjen puolesta tarvitse olla konduktööriä lainkaan. Yritys voi sisäisesti ohjeistaa toki tiukemmin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kohta VR joutu korvaamaan matkustajille lähiliikenteen myyöhästymisistä. Siitä on jo oikeuden päätös.


Tämä olikin uutta tietoa. Löytyykö tiedolle lähdettä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä olikin uutta tietoa. Löytyykö tiedolle lähdettä?


Rainer tarkoittaa varmaan tätä: http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2010/1...n_2210689.html

Kuluttajariitalautakunta antaa kuitenkin vain suosituksia. Minulla oli Finnairia koskeva asia tuolla lautakunnassa, ja lautakunta päätyi noin vuoden käsittelyn jälkeen samalle kannalle kuin minäkin. Finnair kuitenkin maksoi lautakunnan suosittelemista korvauksista vain 40%.

----------


## vompatti

> En ole kuullut että bussin liikkuminen matkustajien kanssa olis estynyt jos "ovivalo palaa" vaan bussi jatkaa ajamistaan vaikka ovet auki siinä tapauksessa.


Ovivalo on varmasti hienoa tekniikkaa. Yhtä hienoa tekniikkaa on ääniohjaus: joka kerta kun olen ollut kyydissä, on bussi pysähtynyt heti kun takaa on kuulunut huuto "ovi on auki". Matkaa voi siis jatkaa ovi auki, mutta matkanteko pysähtyy heti tuon äänen jälkeen. Tämän jälkeen ovi suljetaan ja sitten taas matka jatkuu.

----------


## Murzu

> Eipä muuten ole hetkeen TraFi (ent RVI) sellaista määrännyt. Määräyksen tuon kohdan asiasisältö on jo hetken kuulunut niin, että jos junassa on konduktööri, ei kuljettaja saa lähteä asemalta ennen konduktöörin antamaa valmis lähtöön -ilmoitusta. Matkustajajunassa ei siis sääntöjen puolesta tarvitse olla konduktööriä lainkaan. Yritys voi sisäisesti ohjeistaa toki tiukemmin.


Tekstihän kuuluu sanatarkasti näin: "Matkustajajunassa, jossa on junamiehistö, on junamiehistön annettava ilmoitus junan lähtövalmiudesta kuljettajalle". Junamiehistöllä tarkoitetaan asiayhteydessä konduktööriä. 

Matkustajajunia on kahdenlaisia. Toisissa on tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia, ja toisissa ei ole tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. On siis pääteltävissä, että matkustajajunassa, jossa ON junamiehistö, ON tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. Kun taas matkustajajunassa, jossa EI OLE junamiehistöä, EI OLE tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. Eli asia ei ole aivan noin yksiselitteinen, kuten ilmaisit. 

Juurikin sen takia, että matkustajajunia on kahdenlaisia, määräys on kirjoitettu tuohon muotoon. Sellaiseksi lainkirjoittaja sen on tarkoittanut, ja sellaiseksi se myös tulkitaan.

----------


## petteri

> Tekstihän kuuluu sanatarkasti näin: "Matkustajajunassa, jossa on junamiehistö, on junamiehistön annettava ilmoitus junan lähtövalmiudesta kuljettajalle". Junamiehistöllä tarkoitetaan asiayhteydessä konduktööriä. 
> 
> Matkustajajunia on kahdenlaisia. Toisissa on tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia, ja toisissa ei ole tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. On siis pääteltävissä, että matkustajajunassa, jossa ON junamiehistö, ON tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. Kun taas matkustajajunassa, jossa EI OLE junamiehistöä, EI OLE tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. Eli asia ei ole aivan noin yksiselitteinen, kuten ilmaisit. 
> 
> Juurikin sen takia, että matkustajajunia on kahdenlaisia, määräys on kirjoitettu tuohon muotoon. Sellaiseksi lainkirjoittaja sen on tarkoittanut, ja sellaiseksi se myös tulkitaan.


Minusta tulkintasi on väärä. Ko. kohta on käsittääkseni mm. Dm12 liikenteen takia kirjoítettu sekä konduktöörillisen että konduktöörittömän liikenteen sallivaksi. 

Matkustajajunia on kyllä kahdenlaisia, junia joissa on kuljettaja sekä junamiehistö ja junia, joissa on pelkkä kuljettaja.

----------


## SD202

> Eipä muuten ole hetkeen TraFi (ent RVI) sellaista määrännyt. Määräyksen tuon kohdan asiasisältö on jo hetken kuulunut niin, että jos junassa on konduktööri, ei kuljettaja saa lähteä asemalta ennen konduktöörin antamaa valmis lähtöön -ilmoitusta. Matkustajajunassa ei siis sääntöjen puolesta tarvitse olla konduktööriä lainkaan. Yritys voi sisäisesti ohjeistaa toki tiukemmin.


Ihan uteliaisuudesta: päteekös tämä sääntö myös Sm4 -juniin? Sm1- ja Sm2-junissa olen havainnut konduktöörin antavan ovikoneiston kotelossa sijaitsevan napin avulla lähtömerkin kuljettajalle, mutta Sm4 -junissa en ole tuollaista toimintaa vielä nähnyt.

(Ja anteeksi off-topic... )

----------


## tlajunen

> Matkustajajunia on kahdenlaisia. Toisissa on tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia, ja toisissa ei ole tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. On siis pääteltävissä, että matkustajajunassa, jossa ON junamiehistö, ON tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. Kun taas matkustajajunassa, jossa EI OLE junamiehistöä, EI OLE tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. Eli asia ei ole aivan noin yksiselitteinen, kuten ilmaisit.


Siitä on muistaakseni jokin museo-operaattori tehnyt tulkintapyynnön, ja vastauksen mukaan konduktööriä ei tosiaan tarvita, vaikka junalla olisikin tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia. Sanamuoto oli ennen muistaakseni "miehitetty matkustajajuna" ja "miehittämätön matkustajajuna", mutta nykyään siis tuolleen. Ja kyllä, museo-operaattorin lisäksi sama käsitys sääntötulkinnasta on myös kaupallisen operaattorin suunnalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:15 ----------




> Matkustajajunia on kyllä kahdenlaisia, junia joissa on kuljettaja sekä junamiehistö ja junia, joissa on pelkkä kuljettaja.


Käytännössä siis kahdenlaisia, koska "junissa, joilla on tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia" on aina konduktööri (vaikka sääntö ei näin määrää). Kuljettaja sitten ajelee yksin näitä "matkustajajunia, joilla ei ole tarkoitus kuljettaa matkustajia", joihin lukeutuu matkustajakaluston siirrot ja hieman ehkä yllättäen myöskin pelkistä vetureista koostuvat junat.

Termistö on hieman hölmöä, mutta johtunee siitä, että toisaalla säännöstössä jaotellaan junat vain kahtia "matkustajajuniin" ja "tavarajuniin", ja niissä säännöissä nuo kaluston siirtojunat noudattavat matkustajajunien kategoriaa.

Selkeämpää ehkä olisi, että olisi kolmas kategoria "kalustonsiirtojuna", mutta se vaatisi sitten useamman eri sääntökohdan uudelleenkirjoituksen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:20 ----------




> Ihan uteliaisuudesta: päteekös tämä sääntö myös Sm4 -juniin?


Pätee. Kuten myös Sm3- (Pendolino) ja Sm5-juniin. Dm12:sta tai Sm6:sta (Allegro) ei ole tietoa, mutta epäilisin, että sama käytäntö.

Aiemmin myös veturivetoisissa oli sama mahdollisuus, mutta niissä kun ei kuljettajalla ole ilmaisutietoa ovien kiinniolosta, täytyy nykyään valmis lähtöön -opaste antaa suullisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eilisessä A-tuubi -ohjelmassa oli aiheena VR-Yhtymä. Oli asiaa talvikunnossapidosta ja Aro haastateltavana.

Viime talven jälkeen kerrottiin hankitun sekä työvoimaa että kalustoa ja näiden avulla valmius siihen, että 15 sentin lumen tulo kestetään. Eli sen verran pidetään pelivaraa ratapihojen lumen määrässä. Näytettiin kuvaa, miten miesporukka putsasi sähkölämmitettyä vaihdetta. Ja lämmityksestä huolimatta oli ihan oikeasti putsaamista, kyse ei näyttänyt miltään puhtaan vaihteen näytösharjaukselta.

Aron puheesta jäi päällimmäiseksi mieleen vaatimus Pisarasta, joka ratkaisee kaikki ongelmat. Minun mielestäni ihan varmasti paitsi ne, jotka jäävät ratkaisematta. Eikä tämäkään tarkoita sitä, etteikö olisi olemassa mitään muita keinoja kuin se, mikä maksaa mahdollisimman paljon ja mikä ei tule VR-Yhtymän maksettavaksi.

Toinen mieleen jäänyt asia oli, että Aro vaikutti hyväksyneen ajatuksen siitä, että nykyisen HSL-sopimuksen jälkeen mennään avoimeen hankintaan, ja Aron oma yhtiö valmistautuu tähän. Merkittävää oli myös se, että Aro totesi aivan oikein, että liikennöinti on kilpailutettava tietenkin hyvissä ajoin ennen vuoden 2018 alkua. Mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että asialliset päätökset HSL-junaliikenteen tulevaisuudesta tehdään seuraavan eduskuntakauden aikana. Asiastahan ei sinänsä päätä eduskunta, vaan HSL. Mutta se päätös vaan on tehtävä ensi vaalikaudella.

A-tuubi löytynee myös YLE:n Areenasta.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Eduskunta käsittelee talousarviota Valtionvarainvaliokunnan mietinnön pohjalta, joka käytännössä toteutuu lisäyksineen ja antaa todellisen kuvan budjetista.
http://www.eduskunta.fi/faktatmp/uta...3_2010_p.shtml



Mietinnöstä löytyi mielenkiintoinen kohta koskien tätä iki-ilkeää VR:ää



> 65. Junien kaukoliikenteen osto (arviomääräraha)
> 
> Junien kaukoliikenteen ostoihin ehdotetaan 31,5 miljoonan euron määrärahaa, joka on 100 000 euroa kuluvaa vuotta enemmän. Junaliikenteen kustannukset ovat kuitenkin nousseet, ja nykyisen laajuinen liikenne* tuottaa VR:lle noin 4 miljoonan euron tappion vuonna 2011*. Tästä johtuen junavuoroja on tarkoitus ensi vuonna supistaa. Kaukoliikenteen palvelutason turvaamiseksi valiokunta lisää momentille 2 200 000 euroa, jolla on tarkoitus turvata erityisesti työmatka- ja opiskelijaliikennettä palvelevia junavuoroja. Samalla momenttiin sisältyvää valtuutta korotetaan vastaavalla summalla.
> 
> Junien kaukoliikenteen ostot ovat jatkossa kuitenkin vaarassa vähentyä tuntuvasti, sillä vuosia 2011-2014 koskevan kehyspäätöksen mukaan kaukojunaliikenteen ostoihin on varattu vuodesta 2012 eteenpäin laskennallisesti 20 miljoonaa euroa vuosittain, kun nykyinen määrärahataso on 31,5 miljoonaa euroa. Toteutuessaan se tarkoittaisi ostoliikenteen vähentämistä noin kolmanneksella nykyisestä, mikä merkitsisi käytännössä kymmenien junavuorojen ja kokonaisten reittien lakkauttamista.
> 
> Momentti muuttuu seuraavaksi:
> 
> Momentille myönnetään 33 700 000 euroa.
> ...


Näin kaikki sujuu siis kuin tanssi. Ulkomaiset kermankuorijat tulevat ensin polkuhinnoilla hakemaan pk-seudun lähiliikenteen ja sitten kun VR on pois pelistä, hinnat pomppaavat ylös. VR:lle jätetään sitten tämä karvahattuosasto. Kiire on ajaa VR alas, se on tappio suomalaiselle työlle ja rautatieperinteelle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että asialliset päätökset HSL-junaliikenteen tulevaisuudesta tehdään seuraavan eduskuntakauden aikana. Asiastahan ei sinänsä päätä eduskunta, vaan HSL. Mutta se päätös vaan on tehtävä ensi vaalikaudella.


HSL ei voi kuitenkaan kilpailuttaa liikennettä, jos VR ei päätä kilpailun kannalta välttämättömistä toimenpiteistä (esim. Ilmalan varikon lähiliikennepuolen vuokraaminen ulkopuoliselle). VR taas tuskin tekee päätöksiä, ellei omistaja niin määrää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

I-Tuovisen viestiin kolme kommenttia:
- VR yhtymän kustannustaso Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteessä on konduktöörit huomioiden noin 30% korkeampi kuin vastaavan HKL-metroliikenteen. Tämä käy ilmi ihan julkisista kustannustiedoista. Kilpailijat voittavat kilpailun ihan vain sillä, jos niiden toiminta on yhtä rationaalista kuin HKL-metroliikenteen.
- VR yhtymä on 1960-luvun lopulta alkaen nimenomaan korostanut "karvahattuosaston" kannattamattomuutta ja lakkauttanut ehdottoman pääosan siitä. Lisäksi VR yhtymä ei ole halunnut pitkään ajaa esimerkiksi paikallisjunaliikennettä muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla lukuunottamatta eräitä kaukojunien liityntäjunia, jotka nekin ovat poikkeuksetta ostoliikennettä.
- VR yhtymän toimintatavat ovat monessa suhteessa kaukana normaalista tehokkaasta rautatieliikenteen taloudellisesta optimista. Hyvä perusesimerkki on se, että IC2-junia ajetaan ohjausvaunuttomalla kalustolla noin 2 h sivuajallisilla reiteillä, joilla ohjausvaunukäyttö vähentäisi suoraan merkittävästi liikenteeseen sitoutuvaa kalustoa. 

VR yhtymä voi tietysti itse parantaa omaa toimintaansa, ja syytäkin olisi. En kuitenkaan ymmärrä sen korottamista jalustalle. Merkittävä osa Suomen rautatieliikenteen ongelmista ja kannattavuuden puutteesta on VR yhtymän itsensä aiheuttamia.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tuskinpa muusta liikenteestä eristetty metro, jossa ei ole edes konduktöörejä on täysin vertailukelpoinen. Pitäisi ensin tietää se, mistä kulut muodostuvat ja jyvitetäänkö kuluja yhtiöiden sisällä eri tavalla. Itse laskentatoimea kylläkin vain pari kurssia lukeneena tiedän, miten monimutkaisia menetelmät voivat olla.

Kilpailijat tuskin voittavat mitään, jos niille annetaan samoja vastuita kuin VR:lle. Puhtaalta pöydältä on kiva aloittaa, mutta entäs kaikki muu omaisuus ja poistot yms, jotka tuovat pääomakustannuksia.

Anteeksi vaan M. Laaksonen, mutta minulla ei ole mitään syytä epäillä valtionvarainvaliokunnan mietintöä tai sen oikeellisuutta. Vie uskottavuutta väittää, että tässäkin ongelma olisi VR. Sinulla ja muilla VR-vihaajilla taitaa olla oikeasti asenneongelma. Tervemenoa vaan pyörittämään sitä kannattavaa pikajunabisnestä selkosille, kyllä routa porsaan kotiin ajaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Anteeksi vaan M. Laaksonen, mutta minulla ei ole mitään syytä epäillä valtionvarainvaliokunnan mietintöä tai sen oikeellisuutta.


Lähtökohtaisesti, noin yleisellä tasolla, ei kannata suhtautua niin, että mikä ylhäältä annetaan, on automaattisesti oikein. Eli kannattaa epäillä (terveessä määrin) ja selvittää taustoja, eikä missään tapauksessa tyytyä siihen, että viranomainen automaattisesti tekisi oikein. Sellainen ajattelutapa on sokea.

Tähän juna-asiaan en osaa pahemmin kommentoida, kun en taustoja tunne.

----------


## hmikko

> Itse asiassa kiskobussihankinta yksinään osoittaa, miten mahdotonta VR Oy:n omistajaohjaus on.  Dm12 - kiskobussien piti alentaa liikennöintikustannuksia - nyt ne virallisesti nostavat kustannuksia. Piti siirtyä kuljettajarahastukseen - eipä siirrytty.


Lueskelin Dm12-kiskobusseista sieltä sun täältä ja jatkan tässä voivottelua vaikka aiheesta on jo huokailtu foorumilla riittämiin. Miten ihmeessä tuommoinen hankinta ylipäätään tehtiin herran vuonna 2001? Onko noilla vehkeillä edes mahdollista harjoittaa järjellistä liikennöintiä?Itselle ei tule muuta mieleen kuin konduktöörien poistaminen ja aina useamman yksikön junan ajaminen, mutta sittenkin rahastus on ongelmallista ei-kuljettajallisissa yksiköissä. Pitäisikö koko sarja lahjoittaa Kuubaan Dm11:ien jatkoksi kehitysavun nimissä?

Esim. briteillä on käytössä dieselmoottorivaunuja, joissa on sekä ohjaamo että ylikulku seuraavaan vaunuun samassa päädyssä. Saatan kuvitella, että ohjaamo ei ole mikään veturinkuljettajan unelma, mutta tuollaisella systeemillä saisi sekä läpikuljettavan junan että säätömahdollisuutta kokoon.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Lähtökohtaisesti, noin yleisellä tasolla, ei kannata suhtautua niin, että mikä ylhäältä annetaan, on automaattisesti oikein. Eli kannattaa epäillä (terveessä määrin) ja selvittää taustoja, eikä missään tapauksessa tyytyä siihen, että viranomainen automaattisesti tekisi oikein. Sellainen ajattelutapa on sokea.
> 
> Tähän juna-asiaan en osaa pahemmin kommentoida, kun en taustoja tunne.


Minullakaan ei ole sen tarkempia tietoja, mutta olisi aikamoinen juttu, jos VR valehtelisi eduskunnalle moista. Aika paksua, sorry vaan. Valtiontilintarkastajat syynääväät samoja papereita ja sopimuksia. Jos tälle linjalle lähdetään, salaliittoja ja huiputusta on joka paikassa. Salaliittoja ja huiputusta varmaan on, mutta jos niitä näkee joka paikassa, niin eiköhän se mene vähän liian pitkälle.HUOM. En väittänyt, että sinä 339 näkisit niitä joka paikassa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kilpailijat tuskin voittavat mitään, jos niille annetaan samoja vastuita kuin VR:lle.


Niin siis mitä vastuita? Jos jokin liikenne on VR yhtymän mielestä tappiollista, se saa siitä tukea.
Radanpito maksetaan kokonaan valtion budjetista.




> Puhtaalta pöydältä on kiva aloittaa, mutta entäs kaikki muu omaisuus ja poistot yms, jotka tuovat pääomakustannuksia.


Yksi VR yhtymän isoista ongelmista on liian lyhyeksi määritellyt kaluston poistoajat jotka alittavat kaluston normaalin käyttöajan. Lisäksi et mitenkään kommentoinut sitä, että totesin yhdeksi tehokkuusongelmaksi nimenomaan kaluston tehottoman käytön. Jos VR:ltä sitoutuu esimerkiksi seitsemän veturia ja 35 vaunua liikenteeseen, joka voitaisiin hoitaa esim. viidellä veturilla ja 30 vaunulla, saataisiin liikenne hoidettua pienemmin kustannuksin mutta silti tarjottaisiin 20% enemmän kapasiteettia.




> Anteeksi vaan M. Laaksonen, mutta minulla ei ole mitään syytä epäillä valtionvarainvaliokunnan mietintöä tai sen oikeellisuutta.


Se johtuu vain siitä, ettet ole perehtynyt VR yhtymän toimintaan tarkemmin. Kyllä minäkin joskus uskoin monopolin olevan joksikin hyödyksi, kunnes perehdyin tarkemmin asioihin.
Valtiovarainvaliokunnalla ei todennäköisesti ole mitään asiantuntemusta raideliikenteestä. Sen mietintö perustuu tietystikin vain VR - yhtymältä saatuihin tietoihin.




> Tervemenoa vaan pyörittämään sitä kannattavaa pikajunabisnestä selkosille, kyllä routa porsaan kotiin ajaa.


Jospa voisit ystävällisesti sitten kannattaa sitä monopolin purkua, niin pääsisin kollegoineni perustamaan ne firmat hoitamaan liikennettä joka ei VR yhtymää kiinnosta. Toki oma kiinnostukseni on enemmän siinä suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien ympäristön paikallisjunaliikenteessä, jota ei nyt ajeta.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kaikki mitä sanot voi olla totta tai sitten ei. Siitä pohjaoletuksesta lähteminen, että kyseessä sumutus, eli tässä tapauksessa rikollinen toiminta, ei ole kovin hedelmällistä. Viette omaa uskottavuuttanne yliskeptisyydessänne. VR rikkoisi aika lailla lakia, jos se antaisi noin harhaanjohtavia tietoja. Se ei ole VR:n intressissä ja asian olisivat Suomen kaltaisessa maassa huomanneet jo aikaa sitten tilintarkastajat. On surkuhupaisaa väittää, että selkosilla ajavat tyhjät junat olisivat jokin kultakaivos, jonka tuoton VR _salaa_.

Edit: äsken juuri valmistui selvitys, että Jyväskylässä junaliikenne ei kannata:
Onko tässäkin takana jokin salaliitto?

http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/keski-suo...attavaa/623800
http://www.keskisuomi.fi/filebank/11...itys_esite.pdf

----------


## GT8N

^Viitsisitkö lopettaa jänkkäämisen.
Pelkästään jo yöjunakapinassa VR:n edustajia jäi valehtelusta kiinni. Ja sattumalta mm. savonradan yöjunien matkustajatilastot ovat kadonneet johonkin. Ja onhan useampi liikenneministerikin VR:n ohjeistamana puhinut puuta heinää kuten esim.:" sinisiä vaunuja ei voi muuttaa nopeudelle 160 km/h", vaikka sellaisia on ollut olemassa jo kauan. 

Jos tosiasioita voisi edes selvittää, löytyisi VR:n toiminnasta kaikenlaista mielenkiintoista.

En ymmärrä mistä joillekin tulee sellainen auktoriteettiusko, että kaikki mitä VR:n edustajat keksivät, ovat absoluuttisia totuuksia, joihin ei saa tarttua, vaikkakin ne olisivat ilmiselvästi vääriä.

Ja vielä linkkauksestasi poimittua: "Keski-Suomessa voisi tulla mahdolliseksi, jos esimerkiksi yksityisautoilun kustannukset nousisivat huomattavasti _tai raideliikennepalveluiden tuottaminen halpenisi_." Kukahan monopoliyhtiö on vetänyt hatusta täysin epärealistiset miljoonahinnat?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tuskinpa kukaan monopoliyhtiö sitä on tehnyt. Jos toiminnasta halutaan voitollista, on tuottajalla oikeus katteeseen. Vaikka tässä ihannemallissa tulisikin sitten portugalilainen tai ranskalainen firma pyörittämään bisnestä ja voittaisi liikenteen tuottamisen, sanoo järki jo, että kalustokorvaus tai kalustopoolin luominen maksavat paljon rahaa. Jyväskylän kaltaisessa paikassa juna tunnin välein tyhjänä jonnekin on kallis paukku ja siitä ei onnistu Erkkikään tekemään voitollista. Tai siis toki voitollista siten, että tuottaja veloittaa "Jyväskylän HSL:ltä" hintaa, joka ylittää kustannukset jne normaalin markkinatalouden mukaan. 

Asialla ei perusluonteisesti ole mitään tekemistä VR:N kanssa, vaan sen kanssa, että kenelläkään ei ole JKL:n kaltaisessa paikassa fyrkkaa lähteä ostamaan moista palvelua, vaikka se ostettaisiin ulkomailtakin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

I-Tuovinen: En väittänyt että VR yhtymä esimerkiksi sumuttaisi, vaan sitä, että se toimii kustannustehottomasti, Helsingin seudun tapauksessa 30% suuremmin kustannuksin kuin HKL.
VR yhtymä varmasti kuluttaa kaikki rahat jotka se saa. Kustannustehottomuuteen on monia syitä kuten ammattiyhdistysvetoinen henkilöstöpolitiikka, tehoton kaluston käyttö ja virheelliset kalustohankinnat kuten esimerkiksi epästandardiuden vuoksi kalliit Sm4 ja Dm12 - junat, ohjausvaunujen puuttuminen IC2 - kalustosta tai Sm3 Pendolino. Samoin VR yhtymä ei välttämättä tähtää aina matkamäärien ja tulojen maksimointiin: esimerkiksi monien "tappiollisten" yhteyksien markkinointi on täysin olematonta. Samoin VR yhtymä ei ole muualla Suomessa lähtenyt mukaan seutulippujärjestlmiin.

GT8N toi esille sellaisia asioita, joissa VR yhtymä on jäänyt kiinni harhaanjohtamisesta. Jos haluatte, niitä ja muita epäkohtia voidaan listata tälle foorumille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:08 ----------




> Tyhjien junien liikennöinti maksaa ja ei tulisi sen halvemmaksi, jos joku lämpimään maan firma haettaisiin liikennöimään samaa tyhjää junaa.


Kuten yllä: tyhjän junan ajaminen tietysti maksaa. Usein junan tyhjyyden syitä voisi hakea myös siitä, että liikennettä ei markkinoida tai että palvelutarjonta on kilpailukyvytön. Esimerkiksi paikallisjunien ajaminen tunnin välein sen sijaan että niitä ajetaan 6-8 paria päivässä voi lisätä käyttäjämääriä enemmän kuin kapasiteettia.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Uskon täysin, että yhtiö kuin yhtiö voi tehdä sinänsä liiketoiminnallisia virheitä, OT:na todettakoon Soneran seikkailut tai Storan seikkailut Amerikassa.

Seutulippujärjestelmät ovat Suomessa, kiitos linja-autoväen, hyvin alkeellisella tasolla. M.m Linja-autoliitto on propagoinut voimakkaasti niitä vastaan, joukkoliikennelakia vastaan kuten yritettiin kaataa Tampereen seudullinen joukkoliikenneviranomainenkin. Terveellä järjellä on pääteltävissä, että seudullinen junaliikenne Suomessa voisi pelittää ehkä Turussa ja Tampereella, tuskin muualla. Tosin kuten JKL:n selvityksessä todettiin, myös linjurimiehet pelkäävät tulonsa puolesta, ja heillä on vahvat lobbarinsa Arkadianmäellä.

Tässä esimerkkisuoritus: http://www.linja-autoliitto.fi/fi/le.../20090323.html

Jos ajatellaan, että VR olisi mukana nykyisessä Tampereen seutulipussa, niin se mahdollistaisi toki sen, että samalla lipulla voisi ottaa junan Nokialle tai bussin Hervantaan. Seutulippujärjestelmän luominen Tampereelle on ollut tuskallisen hidasta juurikin linja-autoväen lobbauksen takia ja uskon todellisen syyn löytyvän sieltä. Toisaalta ei olisi mitenkään VR:n intressin vastaista, jos se saisi matkustajia, joten miksi se kieltäytyisi moisesta. Tosin johtuen linja-autoalan painostuksesta, Tampereen seudullinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen ei saa tilata junaliikennettä. VR:lle se on tappio, koska sillä olisi ollut paljon mitä tarjota, mutta linjurimies vei voiton.

Totesin jo aiemmin, että HKL:n ja VR:n vertailu ei ole järkevää. Kyseessä on kaksi aivan erilaista järjestelmää, jossa toisessa henkilökuntakuluja ei esim. ole juuri ollenkaan verrattuna toiseen. Toisekseen, väite markkinoinnin puutteesta on jo tosi hauska. Jokainen tietää, missä junarata kulkee ja että asemia on tietyissä paikoissa, useimmiten keskellä kylää vieläpä. Ei ole uskottavaa, että Suomen pienillä ja päin honkia kepulaisittain kaavoitetuilla kaupunkiseuduilla kukaan omalla riskillä lähtisi ajamaan 6-8 junaparia päivässä. Toki lähtee, jos rahat tulevat, vaikka matkustajia ei olisi kuin yksi mummo ja kaksi pappaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toisaalta ei olisi mitenkään VR:n intressin vastaista, jos se saisi matkustajia, joten miksi se kieltäytyisi moisesta.


Niin se vain on kieltäytynyt seutulipun käytöstä ja siitä saatavista lisämatkustajista ja tuloista.




> Totesin jo aiemmin, että HKL:n ja VR:n vertailu ei ole järkevää. Kyseessä on kaksi aivan erilaista järjestelmää, jossa toisessa henkilökuntakuluja ei esim. ole juuri ollenkaan verrattuna toiseen.


Helsingin metro ja paikallisjunat ovat osa samaa järjestelmää, joka on suunniteltu yhteisin periaattein. Kuten tiedetään, Martinlaakson rata tehtiin metroon liitettäväksi.30% hintaero on laskelmasta, jossa on oletettu junissa olevan metron kuljettajan hintainen konduktööri.




> Toisekseen, väite markkinoinnin puutteesta on jo tosi hauska. Jokainen tietää, missä junarata kulkee ja että asemia on tietyissä paikoissa, useimmiten keskellä kylää vieläpä.


Ehkä tämä kuvaa todella hyvin sitä, miten paljon ymmärrät asioista. Kyllä joukkoliikennettä pitää markkinoida siinä missä autoja tai automarkettejakin. Se, ettei markkinoi ollenkaan, on tehokas tapa varmistaa, ettei ko. tuotetta käytetä.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Minusta Mikko Laaksonen argumentoinnissasi on jotain huvittavan fanaattista. Se on kovin tuttua tälle palstalle, kun aiempia keskusteluja selaa.

Analyysisi ei perustu poliittisten realiteettien ja lobbarien tuntemiselle, vaan yhden ainoan toimijan syyllistämiselle. Minun ymmärryksessäni ei ole minkäänlaista vikaa, vaan tuntuu siltä, että joidenkin muiden politiikan taju on aika huonolla tolalla. No idealismista vihreät tunnetaan, kuten puu omenoistaan.

Yksikään yhtiö ei rationaalisin perustein kieltäydy lisärahasta. Jos kieltäytyy, on yhtiöllä jokin muu niin iso etu, että sen kannattaa kieltäytyä. Helsingin metro ja lähijunat eivät ole samaa järjestelmää, vaan kaksi aivan erillistä järjestelmää, joissa on teknisiä eroja sekä selkeitä rakenteellisia eroja. Metron osalta lähinnä sen eristyneisyys muusta verkosta. 

On monien syiden tulosta, että Suomessa ei ole investoitu ratoihin tarpeeksi, lasku alkoi jo 1980-luvulla autohuumassa. Samoin linja-autoväki ja autoilun intressipiirit ovat tehokkaasti pitäneet huolen, että rautatiet jäävät paitsioon. Ei tässä ole kysymys enää markkinoinnista, vaan laiminlyönnistä, jossa jokin kilpailutus on seikkana promilletasoa. Junaliikenne ei Suomessa tule koskaan olemaan kultakaivos. Jos sitä halutaan kuitenkin ylläpitää, olisi paras ratkaisu se, että VR valtion laitoksena tuottaisi sitä tarvittavan määrän.

Ihmisten leimaaminen idiootiksi siksi, etteivät ne omaa sinun maailmankuvaasi kertoo sinusta aika paljon poliitikkona ja ihmisenä.




> Ehkä tämä kuvaa todella hyvin sitä, miten paljon ymmärrät asioista


 << Tässä mennään henkilökohtaisuuksiin.

----------


## petteri

> Yksikään yhtiö ei rationaalisin perustein kieltäydy lisärahasta. Jos kieltäytyy, on yhtiöllä jokin muu niin iso etu, että sen kannattaa kieltäytyä. Helsingin metro ja lähijunat eivät ole samaa järjestelmää, vaan kaksi aivan erillistä järjestelmää, joissa on teknisiä eroja sekä selkeitä rakenteellisia eroja. Metron osalta lähinnä sen eristyneisyys muusta verkosta.


Kyllähän rakenteellisia eroja löytyy, kuten laiturikorkeus, virroitustapa ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmä. Nuo ovat kuitenkin liikennöintikustannusten kannalta varsin merkityksettömiö eroja.

Asemaväli, liikennöintitiheys, kaluston mittasuhteet ja radan eristystaso muusta verkosta ovat kuitenkin metrossa ja kaupunkiradoilla lähes samat. Kaupunkiradoilla ei ole käytännössä muuta liikennettä kuin kaupunkiratajunia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Yksikään yhtiö ei rationaalisin perustein kieltäydy lisärahasta. Jos kieltäytyy, on yhtiöllä jokin muu niin iso etu, että sen kannattaa kieltäytyä.


VR yhtymällä on rationaalinen peruste kieltäytyä lisärahasta ja tehostamisesta, eli yksinoikeus, jonka perusteella se voi vaatia haluamansa tuen tai kieltäytyä liikennöimästä jos ei tukea tule.




> Ihmisten leimaaminen idiootiksi siksi, etteivät ne omaa sinun maailmankuvaasi kertoo sinusta aika paljon poliitikkona ja ihmisenä.


Tässä kohtaa menet henkilökohtaisuuksiin tavalla, joka ei sovi tälle foorumille. 

Se, että markkinointi vaikuttaa esimerkiksi junaliikenteen kysyntään, on fakta.

Olet tässä syyttänyt muita salaliittoteoreetikoiksi, vaikka sinun argumenttisi on yksinkertaisesti:
- VR yhtymän toiminnassa ei ole mitään virheitä, ongelmia tai tehottomuutta, se vain tarvitsee lisää rahaa.
- VR yhtymä ei saa tarvitsemaansa rahaa tai puitteita, koska sitä vastaan lobbaavat "linjurimiehet"

----------


## 339-DF

> Edit: äsken juuri valmistui selvitys, että Jyväskylässä junaliikenne ei kannata


Keskisuomalaisen uutisessa mainitaan yksi hyvin tärkeä seikka: _nykyisellä kustannusrakenteella_ liikenne ei kannattaisi. Siis: jos kustannusrakennetta voidaan muuttaa, tilanne on toisenlainen. Kysymys kuuluukin, voiko kustannusrakennetta muuttaa niin paljon, että kannattavuusraja, tai siedettävä tukiraja, tulee vastaan, ja voiko tällaista liikennettä hoitaa VR vai joku muu?




> GT8N toi esille sellaisia asioita, joissa VR yhtymä on jäänyt kiinni harhaanjohtamisesta. Jos haluatte, niitä ja muita epäkohtia voidaan listata tälle foorumille.


Nyt olisi keskustelulle hyväksi, jos joku osaisi ja voisi listata tänne sellaisia asioita, joissa VR kiistatta on menneisyydessä toimittanut vääriä tietoja, ja samalla lähteet niille.

Minusta Tuovisen lähtökohta, siis se, että valtionyhtiön antamat tiedot (tulee ne sitten valtiovarainvaliokunnan kautta tai suoraan) ovat oikeita, on sinänsä ihan luonnollinen. Täytyyhän meidän lähteä siitä, että kun viranomainen jotain sanoo, se puhuu totta.

Toisaalta kuitenkin käytäntö osoittaa, ettei viranomainen välttämättä aina puhukaan totta, ja vaikkei suoraan valehtelisi, voi jättää yhtä sun toista oleellista sanomatta tai puhuu tietämättömyyttään tai ymmärtämättömyyttään puppua. Tai viranomainen voi laskea jonkun asian sanotaanko persoonallisella tavalla saadakseen haluamansa lopputuloksen. Jos VR:n kohdalla on näin, niin kertokaa, missä asioissa ja miten.

Mä kun en juna-asioita juuri seuraa, niin en osaa tähän tuoda mitään tietoa. Sen muistan, että siinä Kemijärven tilapäisessä lakkautuksessa oli yhtä sun toista kummallista, mutten kyllä mitään yksityiskohtia.




> Yksikään yhtiö ei rationaalisin perustein kieltäydy lisärahasta. Jos kieltäytyy, on yhtiöllä jokin muu niin iso etu, että sen kannattaa kieltäytyä.


Mikko muistanee yksityiskohdat, mutta minulla on sellainen käsitys, että Varsinais-Suomessa haluttiin VR:n ajavan Salon ja Turun välillä paikallisjunaa niin, että kunnat tai maakunta olisi maksanut liikenteen. Tuki olisi jopa VR:n nykyisellä kustannusrakenteella ollut sen verran kohtuullinen, että maakunta/kunnat olisivat sen maksaneet. VR ei suostunut ajamaan sitä liikennettä kuitenkaan. Oliko Mikko näin, ja mitä VR esitti syyksi?

----------


## PNu

> Pelkästään jo yöjunakapinassa VR:n edustajia jäi valehtelusta kiinni.


Kenen mielestä jäi ja kenen mielestä ei. Onhan nyt päivän selvä asia, että Sr1- ja Sr2-vetureita käytettäessä on Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven välillä lieviä ongelmia saada ajomoottoreille virtaa. Vuoteen 2004 asti tämä ei ollut ongelma, kun Oulun ja Rovaniemen väli ajettiin dieselveturilla ja siten sama veturi saattoi jatkaa Kemijärvelle saakka marginaalisin lisäkustannuksin mutta vuodesta 2005 lähtien tilanne muuttui ratkaisevasti. Sen jälkeen Kemijärven liikenne oli pakko hoitaa "poikkeusjärjestelyin" eikä se voi olla kovin kannattavaa matkustajamäärällä, joka keskimäärin ei täytä edes tavanomaista bussia.

Sen sijaan VR oli kylläkin täysin kyvytön perustelemaan näkökantojaan, joten ymmärrän kyllä hyvin, jos jollekin jäi sellainen virhekäsitys, että VR aikoi tappaa kultamunia munivan kanan. Tosin VR:n "tiedotus" oletettavasti suunnattiinkin suurelle yleisölle, jolloin argumentit täytyy tiivistää pariin lauseeseen, jotta niitä kukaan jaksaa edes lukea. Silloin on aika vaikea selittää juurta jaksain, mitä ongelmia esim. veturikiertojen kannalta Kemijärven yöjunaliikenteestä aiheutuu.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kemijärven yöjunien osalta silloisen VR Oy:n keskeiset virheelliset josta se jäi kiinni olivat:
- Kemijärven yöjunat olivat jo ostoliikennettä (eivät olleet vaan "itsekannattavaa" liikennettä)
- Matkamäärät oli ilmoitettu todellista alhaisemmiksi.
- Kemijärven liikenne edellytti uutta aggregaativaunua (junat olisi voitu ajaa Dr16-vedolla tai käyttää olevia aggregaattivaunuja)-

Lisäksi tapauksessa Kemijärvi oli ilmeistä, että VR Oy omin toimenpitein ja lobbaamillaan toimenpiteillä kuten sähköistyksellä muutti liikennettä heikommin kannattavaksi. Jotenkin olen itse tottunut ajattelemaan, että investointien pitäisi joko alentaa käyttökuluja tai lisätä tuotantoa ja tuotteen myyntiä niin, että tulot / kustannukset suhde kokonaisuutena paranisi.

Kemijärven tapauksesta taustoja löytyy tästä linkistä: http://www.rataverkko.fi/

Muuta infoa VR yhtymän toiminnan ongelmista löytyy
Raideryhmän sivut: http://www.raideryhma.fi/
Suomen rautatiematkustajat ry: http://www.rautatiematkustajat.fi/
Onnettomuustutkinnan raideliikenneonnettomuustutkinta: http://www.onnettomuustutkinta.fi/Et.../Raideliikenne

En mitenkään vihaa VR yhtymää vaan toivon seuraavaa:
- Yhtymä rationalisoi junaliikenteen tuotantoa niin, että se pystyy tarjoamaan nykyistä enemmän ja nykyistä luotettavampaa junaliikennettä, joka houkuttelee oleellisesti nykyistä enemmän matkustajia.
- Yhtymä ei peri kohtuutonta tukea valtiolta tai HSL:ltä ainakaan peittämään oman toimintansa tehottomuutta.
- Yhtymä ei tingi junaliikenteen turvallisuudesta ja toimeenpanee onnettomuustutkinnan suositukset.
- Yhtymä ei väärinkäytä määräävää markkina-asemaansa esimerkiksi lopettamalla tietyt henkilö- tai tavaraliikenteet esimerkiksi niin, että se ei edes tee tarjousta sitä pyytäneelle yritykselle.

Mielestäni se, että ostoliikenteen kilpailuttaminen sallittaisiin olisi yksi varsin tehokas kannustin VR yhtymälle tehostaa toimintaansa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:00 ----------




> Varsinais-Suomessa haluttiin VR:n ajavan Salon ja Turun välillä paikallisjunaa niin, että kunnat tai maakunta olisi maksanut liikenteen


Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikenteessä on ollut hyvin monia käänteitä. Tässä tärkeimmät:
- VR ajoi Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikenteen alas n. 1955 - 1991 useissa vaiheissa pääkeinoina lakkauttaa ensin osa liikenteestä niin ettei liikennettä voinut enää käyttää normaaleihin arkimatkoihin sekä romuttamalla soveltuvan kaluston ja olemalla hankkimatta korvaavaa kalustoa.
- Kunnat ja maakunta ovat ainakin 1970-luvulta alkaen esittäneet paikallisjunien kehittämistä sekä siihen tukeutuvaa kaavoitusta. Ensimmäinen tietämäni Turun tämän sisältöinen päätös on v. 1974 jolloin kaikilla ratasuunnilla oli vielä liikennettä.
- 1986-87 ajettiin kokeiluna jo lähtökohtaisesti kannattamattomaksi suunniteltua Perno - Turku - Piikkiö - liikennettä. Koska ko. liikenne kulki vain työmatka-aikaan, se ei olisi voinutkaan kannattaa.
- 1990-luvulla tehtiin useita selvityksiä, joiden perusteella yritettiin päästä käynnistämään liikennettä. VR:n keskusjohto esti jopa sen, että aluehallinto oli selvittänyt että liikenteeseen olisi ollut vapaata kalustoa ja miehistöä.
- 2000-luvulla on tehty edelleen uusia selvityksiä. On ilmeistä, että Turku - Salo liikenne olisi parhaimmillaan itsekannattavaa, ja Turku - Uusikaupunki ja Turku - Loimaa - liikenteiden matkamäärät olisivat muun vastaavan ostoliikenteen suuruusluokkaa.

Tällä hetkellä VR yhtymän asenne on se, että liikennettä voidaan ajaa, jos sille on tilaaja ja tilaaja järjestää kaluston. Tämä taas edellyttää valtion tason päätöksiä valtakunnallisesta kalustoyhtiöstä ja tilaajaviranomaisen toimivallasta. Nyt asiassa ei tapahdu mitään ennen vaaleja ja uuden hallituksen liikennepoliittista selontekoa.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tässä tuli roppakaupalla tietoa siitä, miten Turun seudulla on yritetty kehittää paikallisjunaliikennettä. Tosin kuntien omat panostukset ovat tähän olleet nollan arvosia. Kalustoyhtiön voi perustaa itse (vrt. Junakalusto Oy) ja aloitteita voi tehdä ihan omin käsin, ihan itse. Tosin raitioteiden lakkauttaminen ihan turkulaisin voimin kertoo ehkäpä siitä, millä mielellä asiassa ollaan.

Jostain kumman syystä Turun kaupunki ei lausunnossaan LVM:lle joukkoliikennelaista vaatinut oikeuksia perustaa HSL:n kaltaista kuntayhtymää, vaan puhuu ylikunnallisesta lautakunnasta, joka jo nykylakien mukaan on mahdollista. Lausunnossa ei myöskään vaadittu, että lakiin kirjattaisiin velvoittavasti Turun seudullisen joukkoliikenneorganisaation asema.
http://www05.turku.fi/ah/kh/2009/0209004x/2036649.htm

Omaa aktiviisuuttakin siis saa olla, tosin sitä ei ainakaan Turun seudulta joukkoliikenneasioissa löydy.Seudullinen joukkoliikenneorganisaatio on ollut vaiheessa jo vaikka kuinka kauan eikä asiasta ole vieläkään tehty mitään päätöksiä.

Sen sijaan Varsinais-Suomen liiton kärkihankkeisiin ei mahdu raitiotie tai lähijuna:
http://yle.fi/alueet/turku/2010/10/v...ment_form=show

P.S Lähijuna tai ratikka eivät ole sopineet ko.liiton hankkeiksi koskaan. 

On mahdotonta ottaa kantaa Mikko Laaksosen esittämiin väittämiiin niiden oikeellisuuden kannalta. Tosin kuten minulle Turun joukkoliikennetoimistosta kerrottiin, ei ratikka ole missään aktiivisessa vaiheessa Turussa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kalustoyhtiön itsenäinen perustaminen on mahdotonta ilman valtion mukaantuloa. Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy on perustettu varsin pitkällisten mm. valtion ja VR:n kanssa käytyjen neuvottelujen jälkeen.

1962-1972 tehdyistä virheistä ei voitane päätellä asenteita v. 2010. Vastaavia virheitä on korjattu muuallakin.

Turun kh:n lausunto 9.2.2009
"Alueen sisäisen henkilöliikenteen, myös RHK:n rataverkolla, tulee olla kaikkien toimivaltaisten viranomaisten toimivallassa."

Isäntäkuntamalli on olennaisesti kuntayhtymää toimivampi nykytilanteessa. Kuntayhtymiä ei kannata perustaa huvin vuoksi.

Seudullisen viranomaisen eteenpäinvienti on odottanut, että asiaa hoitamaan palkataan työntekijä. Tämä asia on nyt etenemässä. Sopimus pitää saada kasaan ensi vuoden aikana. Seudullisen viranomaisen perustamisesta on laaja kuntien välinen konsensus.

Raitiotiestä ei tällä hetkellä tehdä _joukkoliikennetoimistossa_ selvitystä, sen sijaan sitä selvitetään parhaillaan kaupunginvaltuuston päätöksen mukaisesti rakennemallityössä. Jos rakennemallivaihtoehdoista valitaan jokin raitiotiehen tukeutuva malli, raitiotien suunnittelu etenee sitten samaan tapaan kuin Tampereella.

----------


## PNu

> Kemijärven yöjunien osalta silloisen VR Oy:n keskeiset virheelliset josta se jäi kiinni olivat:
> - Kemijärven yöjunat olivat jo ostoliikennettä (eivät olleet vaan "itsekannattavaa" liikennettä)


On kyllä melkoista saivartelua tehdä suuri numero siitä, ajetaanko ilmeisen heikosti kannattava junavuoro VR:n piikkiin vai ministeriön piikkiin. Aivan kuin juna muuttuisi kultakaivokseksi sillä perusteella, ettei VR ole siitä korvauksia ministeriöltä pyytänyt. Onneksi et sentään vakavalla naamalla Kemijärven yöjunaa sellaiseksi väittänytkään vaan laitoit itsekannattavuuden lainausmerkkeihin.




> - Kemijärven liikenne edellytti uutta aggregaativaunua (junat olisi voitu ajaa Dr16-vedolla tai käyttää olevia aggregaattivaunuja)-


Olisihan Kemijärvelle voitu ajaa vaikka Ukko-Pekalla mutta mihin hintaan? Dr16-vetureille ei ollut Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven alueella enää mitään muuta käyttöä, joten se olisi jouduttu tuomaan sinne tätä yhtä junaa varten Oulusta, jonne matkaa on yhteen suuntaan 220 km. Dv12-vetureilla käytiin sentään Kemijärvellä tavarajunassa, joten niiden osalta siirtoajot voitiin toteuttaa hyötyliikenteenä. Olemassa olevien aggregaattivaunujen osalta ongelmana oli varavaunujen puute.




> Lisäksi tapauksessa Kemijärvi oli ilmeistä, että VR Oy omin toimenpitein ja lobbaamillaan toimenpiteillä kuten sähköistyksellä muutti liikennettä heikommin kannattavaksi.


Sähköistyksen puolesta taisivat kyllä paikalliset puhua äänekkäämmin kuin VR. Sen sijaan uusien makuuvaunujen rakentaminen pelkästään sähköistetyille radoille soveltuvaksi menee VR:n piikkiin. Mutta ei kai kenellekään rautatieasioita seuraavalle tämä voinut tulla yllätyksenä, koska samaa käytäntöä oli noudatettu uusien päivävaunujen osalta jo 20 vuotta?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> On kyllä melkoista saivartelua tehdä suuri numero siitä, ajetaanko ilmeisen heikosti kannattava junavuoro VR:n piikkiin vai ministeriön piikkiin.


Kyse oli siitä, että tältä osin, ja muiltakin osin, VR esitti julkisesti suoraan väärää tietoa. 

On aivan oleellinen kysymys, että VR on varsin omaehtoisesti saanut määritellä mikä on "itsekannattavaa" ja mikä "ostoliikennettä", ja välillä seonnut omiin konsepteihinsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On kyllä melkoista saivartelua tehdä suuri numero siitä, ajetaanko ilmeisen heikosti kannattava junavuoro VR:n piikkiin vai ministeriön piikkiin.


Kemijärven juna oli VR-Yhtymän oman ilmoituksen mukaan yhtiön kannattavimpia tuotteita. Kun matkustajamäärät eivät romahda, on omituista, että yhtäkkiä ryhdytään selittämään, miten juna on kannattamaton ja vaatii valtiolta tukea. Eivät nämä vastakkaiset väittämät voi olla samaan aikaan tosia.

Ei ole myöskään järkevää liiketoimintaa kehittää tuotteita siten, että niiden tuotantokustannukset kasvavat ja tuotto laskee. On kovin vaikea ymmärtää, että Kemijärven juna muuttuu kannattamattomaksi siitä, että rata sähköistetään Rovaniemelle. Eihän sähköistystä olisi pitänyt tehdä, jos sähköistys nostaa liikenteen kustannuksia. Ja jos VR-Yhtymälle on kannattavampaa ajaa sähköllä vain Ouluun ja loppumatka dieselillä, voihan se tehdä niin siitä huolimatta, että rata sähköistetään.

Ihmettelen I-Tuovisen monopolin ihannointia ja sitä, kenen etuja hän haluaa ajaa. Monopolihan on markkinatalouden pahin ilmentymä, jossa yritys pystyy maksimoimaan kuluttajan riistämisen. Markkinatalouden periaate onkin, että jokainen yritys pyrkii kasvattamaan markkinaosuuttaan, koska markkinaosuuden kasvu lisää valtaa hallita markkinoita. Tämän kasvun huipentuma on monopoli, jossa yksi myyjä yksin hallitsee markkinat. Yritykselle monpoli tuottaa maksimaalisen voiton ja kuluttjalle korkeimman mahdollisen hinnan ja huonoimman mahdollisen tuotteen. Onko tämä esimerkiksi työväestön etu?

Kertaan Mikko Laaksosen tapaan jo ties kuinka monennen kerran, että en vastusta mitenkään valtion omistamaa rautatielaitosta enkä julkista omistusta ylipäätään. Mutta vastustan sitä, että omistajasta riippumatta yrityksen etu menee kuluttajan edun edelle. Meillä on nyt eduskunta antanut VR-Yhtymälle monopolin ja toiminnan tavoitteeksi liikevoiton maksimoinnin. Se tarkoittaa, että valtiomahdilla on annettu yksityisoikeudelliselle yhtiölle oikein käsky riistää kansalaisia  jos asia näin halutaan ilmaista, Tuovisen tyyliin. Ja myös minimoida junaliikenne, koska monopoliyritys myy ja tuottaa aina vähemmän kuin mikä on kilpailtujen markkinoiden myynnin ja tuotannon määrä.

Yksinoikeussopimukseen sisältyy julkisen palvelun velvoite, mutta se näyttää olevan pelkkä muodollisuus. Yhtään junaa ei ole julkisuudessa näkynyt VR-Yhtymä suostuvan ajamaan siten, että se itse myöntäisi junan tappiolliseksi mutta ei saisi siitä valtiolta tukea. Enkä ole huomannut kerrottavan siitäkään, että LVM olisi vaatinut yhtään VR-Yhtymän tappiolliseksi ilmoittamaa junaa ajettavan ilman valtiontukea.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kenen etuja minä haluan ajaa? Kenen etuja sinä haluat ajaa? Siinäpä kysymyksiä kerrakseen. Ainakaan Helsingin keskustan edustaja *Mari Kiviniemi* ei ajanut helsinkiläisten etuja, kun äänesti metroa vastaan 21.5.2008.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...sto11asia5.pdf

Missään ei ole osoitettu VR:n olevan tehoton, tämä perustuu väitteeseen, joita yhtiötä vihaavat tahot levittävät. Kenenköhän pussiin siinä pelataan? En edes viitsi arvailla.

On oikeasti surkuhupaisaa kuulla tätä marinaa monopolista jonkinlaisena ongelmien kulminaatiopisteenä, kun todelliset poliittiset kysymykset liittyvät rataverkon rahoitukseen ja siihen, riittääkö poliittista tahtoa painostaa/velvoittaa kaupunkiseutuja a) rahoittamaan ratoja b) kaavoittamaan muutakin kun Pitkän Matin puutarhahimmeliä ja c) perustamaan HSL-tyyppisiä orgaaneja.

Rautateiden alasajo Suomessa liittyy pitkään jatkumoon, jolla on juurensa jo vuosikymmenien takana. Jos joku viitsii kaivaa RHK:n vanhan tilaston, näkyy siinä ratarahojen lasku vuosien aikana, erityisesti 80-luvulla. Yhteiskunnan autoistuminen ja hajakaavoitus ovat hoitaneetkin sitten loput. Siksi Helsingin keskusta on tukossa ja kehät ovat tukossa, koska kaikessa on systemaattisesti suosittu autoilua.

Kansantalousteoreettinen luennointi "monopoli-VR:stä" on näiden seikkojen valossa naurettavaa. Kuuluu samaan sarjaan sen kanssa, että ihmiset "pakotetaan metroon".
. Onneksi meillä on ollut ryhtiä pitää Suomen kansan omistama VR ja se onkin palvellut meitä hyvin. Jos muuta halutaan, voidaan Eduskunnan ja vain Eduskunnan päätöksellä säätää, että VR:n on myytävä tietty määrä suoritetta lähes omakustannehintaan. Omistaja on sama Eduskunnassa ja VR:ssä.

----------


## PNu

> Kemijärven juna oli VR-Yhtymän oman ilmoituksen mukaan yhtiön kannattavimpia tuotteita. Kun matkustajamäärät eivät romahda, on omituista, että yhtäkkiä ryhdytään selittämään, miten juna on kannattamaton ja vaatii valtiolta tukea.


Kemijärven yöjuna saattoi olla Helsingin ja Rovaniemen välillä kohtuullisen kannattava. Tuskin kylläkään VR:n kannattavimpia tuotteita mutta varmaan kannattavin yöjuna. Mutta se nyt on päivän selvä asia, ettei Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven välisellä osuudella juna voinut kuulua maan tuottavimpiin, kun matkustajia ei keskimäärin ollut edes bussilastillista. Jos tuollainen vuoro olisi rautateiden tukiranka niin Suomesta kannattaisi junaliikenne lopettaa kokonaan ja kääriä radat rullalle. 




> Ja jos VR-Yhtymälle on kannattavampaa ajaa sähköllä vain Ouluun ja loppumatka dieselillä, voihan se tehdä niin siitä huolimatta, että rata sähköistetään.


Jos sähköistys tehdään Oulun ja Rovaniemen välille niin on vain luonnollista, että liikennöitsijä haluaa sitä silloin käyttääkin. Pidän outona, että joku on VR:ltä muuta odottanut.

----------


## teme

> Kenen etuja minä haluan ajaa? Kenen etuja sinä haluat ajaa? Siinäpä kysymyksiä kerrakseen. Ainakaan Helsingin keskustan edustaja *Mari Kiviniemi* ei ajanut helsinkiläisten etuja, kun äänesti metroa vastaan 21.5.2008.


Se on aika mielenkiintoinen määritelmä helsinkiläisten edusta että kannattaa metroa. Ja ilmeisesti ihan mihin tahansa ja mihinkä tahansa hintaan? Asiasta voi olla ihan hyvin perustein eri mieltä, ja väittäisin että kumpikin puoli keskimäärin katsoo ajavansa yleistä etua.

----------


## Jykke

> Onneksi meillä on ollut ryhtiä pitää Suomen kansan omistama VR ja se onkin palvellut meitä hyvin.


Jep... Samaa ajattelin minäkin, kun Haapamäen aamu ja iltajuna Tampereelta lakkautettiin pari vuotta sitten. Syynä oli muistaakseni että ei ollut kannattavaa ajaa 25 kilometrin siirtoajoa Vilppulan ja Haapamäen välillä, jossa kiskobussi yöpyi. Itselle herää hyvä kysmys, että miksi se kiskobussi ei voinut yöpyä Haapamäellä sitten? Kaiken tarvittavan pitäisi sieltä löytyä (sähköliitäntä & yöpymistilat henkilökunnalle).

Ja jos tehtäisiin kuin ennen wanhaan, eli Tampereen juna olisi jatkettu Haapamäeltä Seinäjoelle ja sieltä tullut aamulla Tampereelle, niin avot! Samalla kun olisi vielä vaihtoyhteys Tampereen iltajunasta illan viimeiseen Jyväskylän taajikseen, niin Hpk:n junatarjonta olisi ihan hyvillä kanteilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> KMissään ei ole osoitettu VR:n olevan tehoton


Useissa eri arvioissa on arvioitu VR:n ajavan lähijunaliikennettä 20-30% kalliimmalla kuin HKL sitä ajaisi. Paitsi niissä laskelmissa, joita itse olen tehnyt YTV:n tietojen perusteella, niin sellaisia on tehty myös YTV:llä. Koko pääkaupunkiseudun junakalusto Oy - kuvio perustuu siihen, että YTV halusi hallintaansa edes kaikki ne kustannukset jotka se saattoi. Sm5 - hankinnassa on määritelty paitsi kaluston pääomahinta myös niiden huoltokustannukset, jolloin VR voi hinnoitella pääosin enää vain junahenkilöstön ja osan varikkotoimintoja. (Tässä käytän YTV-nimitystä koska päätökset tehtiin YTV:n aikaan).

20-30% kalliimpi liikenne tarkoittaa suoraan 20-30% vähemmän paikallisjunaliikenteen kapasiteettia Helsingin seudulla. Jos liikenne maksaisi saman verran kuin HKL:n metroliikenne, säästettäisiin noin 15 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa joko paikallisjunaliikenteen lisäämiseen, ratainvestointeihin tai kannattamattoman bussiliikenteen subventoihin. 15 miljoonalla maksaisi esim. 300 miljoonan euron ratainvestoinnit Helsingin seudulle.

Tässä siis verrataan samankaltaista liikennettä ja kahta julkista organisaatiota jotka tuottavat palveluita samalle tilaajalle.

Aina voi väittää, että Helsingin metro ja paikallisjunat ovat muka aivan erilaista liikennettä. Oikeasti kustannustasoon vaikuttavat erot ovat aivan marginaalisia. Kyse on lähinnä organisaatioiden osaamistasosta.

Laskelmissa on otettu huomioon kustannustasoon oikeasti vaikuttavat tekijät kuten ratamaksu ja konduktöörit. Vanhentuneeseen organisaatioon tai vääriin laskentakäytäntöihin perustuvia menoja ei ole otettu huomioon.

Tehottomuus osoittautuu myös verratessa Suomen tilannetta Euroopan parhaisiin käytäntöihin, vaikkapa Skånen Skånetrafikenin Pågåtåg- ja Öresundståg - juniin.




> c) perustamaan HSL-tyyppisiä orgaaneja.


Hämeenlinna, Lahti, Tampere ja Turku ovat jo perustaneet tai perustamassa samanlaisen joukkoliikenneorganisaation. Se perustetaan kaikissa kuntayhtymää joustavammalla vastuukuntamallilla. Näille organisaatioille on ainakin Turun ja Tampereen seuduilla pyritty saamaan toimivalta myös rautatieliikenteeseen, mutta LVM ei ole tällaista suostunut esittämään.

Mielestäni olennaisempaa kuin yksinoikeuden purku on se, että paikalliset viranomaiset saavat paikallisjunaliikenteen osalta:
a) toimivallan
b) keinot vaikuttaa liikenteen tuloihin ja kustannuksiin (esim. kalustoyhtiö ja vaatimus henkilökunnan omakustannehinnoittelusta)

Yksinoikeuden purku vain olisi ehkä helpompi ja tehokkaampi tapa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:00 ----------




> VR ja se onkin palvellut meitä hyvin.


Sanopa tuo esimerkiksi Uudenkaupungin, Paimion, Piikkiön, Rauman, Heinolan tai Äänekosken asukkaille, tai laajemmin kaikkien muiden suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien kuin Helsingin ympäristön asukkaille.
Tai niille, jotka kärsivät viime vuoden talvimyöhästelyistä.
Tai niille, jotka käyttivät lakkautettuja yöjunayhteyksiä.
Tai niille, jotka joutuvat käyttämään ruuhkaisimmissa vuoroissa täyteen ahdettuja ja epäluotettavia Pendolinoja, jotka olisi järkevää korvata suurikapasiteettisemmilla IC2:lla.

Se, että VR onnistuu joissakin asioissa toiminnallisesti ehkä arvosanan 8 verran, ei pitäisi sokaista meitä siltä, että VR ei järjestä palveluita, jotka esimerkiksi kaikissa muissa Pohjoismaissa ovat itsestäänselvyys. Ruotsissa, Tanskassa ja Norjassa nyt esimerkiksi ei ole lakkautettu paikallisjunia yhtä järjestelmällisesti kuin täällä ja lakkautustrendi loppui jo aikaa sitten.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Mielenkiintoista. Mikko Laaksonen jättää ovelasti huomiotta bussifirmojen lobbauksen, joka oli erittäin ankaraa viimeisenkin joukkoliikennelain yhteydessä. Kuka pitikään laista isoimman älämölön..se johon kalikka kalahti...se älähti.
Minun tietoni ja tietolähteeni JLL:n valmistelusta ovat ilmeisesti aivan erilaisia kuin Laaksosen, mutta enpä lähde niistä vänkäämään, poliitikot uskovat yleensä vain itseään.

Hämeenlinnassa, Turussa tai Lahdessa ei ole tehty vuosikymmeniin mitään julkisen liikenteen hyväksi. Ei uusia linjoja, ei reittejä tai mitään muutakaan. Tämä on tosiasia. Kaavoitus on perustunut autoilulle, jota on edistetty kaikin mahdollisin tavoin. Mutta tietenkään kaupungeissa itsessään ei ole vikaa, vaan automarketitkin ovat VR:n syytä..eikö?

VR järjestää juuri ne palvelut, joihin sillä on rahkeet. Rationaalisesti toimiva yhtiö ei kieltäydy rahasta. Muutoin voimme ilmeisesti uskotella, että vaikeat sääolot neutralisoituvat, kunhan operaattori on pörssinoteerattu kasvoton firma.

----------


## Murzu

Tuosta vr:n palveluiden järjestämisestä ympäri maan... Ja se ettei niitä joka paikkaan järjestetä. Johtuu mistä?

Siitä, että vr pakotettiin 90-luvulla osakeyhtiöksi. Ja myöhemmin osakeyhtiön on vaadittu tekevän yhä enemmän tulosta, voittoa, rahaa, miten sen nyt haluaa ilmaista. Rahanteko ei onnistu syrjäradoilla, ja siksi valtio tukee niitä, sitä mukaa kun tuet loppuu, niin loppuu myös junaliikenne syrjäradoilta. Siis siinä mielessä, jos yhtiön PITÄÄ tehdä tulosta, niin kuin osakeyhtiöiden yleensä velvoitetaan tekevän. 

Sanoisin, että 90-luvun osakeyhtiöistäminen oli virhe. Junaliikenteen ei pitäisi olla rahantekokoneisto, vaan enemmänkin palvelulaitos. Raha tulee sitten jos on tullakseen, esim tavaraliikenteestä. Osakeyhtiöistäminen oli tietysti ensi askel tulevaisuuden kilpailutuksen mahdollistamiseksi. Itse kilpailutus ei ratkaise rautatieliikenteen nykyongelmia, päinvastoin, kansakunnan palvelusta tulee väistämättä kermankuorintaa, rahantekoa, tms. Ja se ei ole hyvä asia, kansan kannalta. 

Silti nykyään tavallinen kansalainen ei erota edes rataverkkoa junakalustosta, kaikki on kansalaisen mielikuvissa yhtä ja samaa vr:ää. Kilpailutus tietysti tässä mielessä avaisi silmiä, eli tajuttaisiin, ettei laiturinäytöt, laiturit, hissit, kiskot, yms ratainfra olekaan enää jonkun kalustoyhtiön omistama, vaan pitäisi oikeasti miettiä se "uusi puu" jota haukutaan. Muuta hyötyä en kilpailutuksesta yhtäkkiä keksi.

En tiedä, mutta minusta tuntuu, että (jossain) on jo ajat sitten päätetty, että vr:ää ainakin yritetään alasajaa. Nykyisellä osakeyhtiömallilla se on helppo tehdä siten, että valtion omistajaohjaus tekee "huonoja ratkaisuja", jotta yhtiö saataisiin toimimaan huonosti. Jotta saataisiin "syy" luopua koko laitoksesta. Vr:hän on valtiolle nykyisellaan riippakivi, kulu, menoerä, loputon kaivo, koska sitä joudutaan rahoittamaan juurikin syrjäratojen kannattamattomuuden takia. Siitä halutaan päästä mitä ilmeisimmin eroon. Ja se onnistuu omistajaohjauksen "huonoilla päätöksillä". Toimitusjohtaja tähän ei voi paljoa vaikuttaa, ja sen takia uudeksi tj:ksi olikin hyvä valita varsin neutraali henkilö, joka ei juurikaan sooloile tai haraa vastaan, vaan on mahdollisimman lojaali omistajaohjaukselle. 

Ainakin kansan mielipide ja negaatiot vr:ää kohtaan koko ajan lisääntyy, ja yleinen mielipide yksityistämistä kohtaan kasvaa. Onko tämä sitten tietoisesti haluttu asia, mene ja tiedä. Valtiollehan olisi suoranainen helpotus, jos se voisi luopua rautatielaitoksen omistajuudesta, ja vielä kansan tuella ilman soraääniä. Tähänkö pyritään? 

90-luvulla kansa oli ainakin vielä jyrkästi vastaan valtion junalaitoksen siirtämistä bisnesmiehille, juurikin syrjäratojen takia, ja kun junaliikenne vielä toimi tuolloin kuin se kuuluisa junan vessa. Mutta nyt, jos junaliikenne laitetaan tietoisesti huonon tilaan, niin siitä on helpompi luopua, kun sitä jo jopa vaaditaan. 

Valtion täydellinen irtautuminen rautatieliikenteestä tarkoittaisi sitä, että syrjäradoilla ei enää todellakaan ajettaisi yhtään junaa. Todennäköisesti työntekijöiden polkemista tapahtuisi, ja siitä saatu ylimääräinen raha menisi eliittiomistajien taskuun, tuskin suoranaisesti halvempiin lippuhintoihin. Eikä näin ollen avoin kilpailu viidakon laein, ainakaan parantaisi matkustajatyytyväisyyttä.

Tämä kaikki oli tietysti pohdintaa, arvailua, ja ehkä utopiaakin, ilman sen kummempaa tietämystä. Tarkoitus oli myös tuoda esille ihmisen luontainen ahneus. Olisi tietysti kiva uskoa, että kaikilla on jalo tarkoitus tehdä asiat rehellisesti ja toistenkin etua ajatellen. Valitettavasti näin ei ole, ihminen on pohjimmiltaan ahne ja itsekäs p*skiainen, joka tavoittelee vain omaa etua. Se heijastuu nykypäivän yritysmaailmassa, kaikki syö toisen eväitä sen minkä kerkiää, vähän kuin koiralauma ruokakupilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> ... ovelasti huomiotta bussifirmojen lobbauksen, joka oli erittäin ankaraa viimeisenkin joukkoliikennelain yhteydessä.


Tämä ketju nyt ei vain koske yleisesti joukkoliikennelakia.
Tällä foorumilla on yleisesti ollut hyvänä tapana, että keskustellaan otsikon aiheesta.
Voin vallan hyvin keskustella myös kaavoituksesta, automarketeista ja yleisesti joukkoliikennelaista. Avaa sitä varten oma keskustelu tai kommentoi niihin keskusteluihin, kiitos.

Jos kommentoit jo olemassaolevaan keskusteluun joukkoliikennelaista, kerro myös mitä tiedät lobbauksesta ja mitkä ovat lähteet.

Tiedän itse Turun ja Tampereen käyttämänä joukkoliikennelain valmisteluun osallistuneena asiantuntijana, millaista bussifirmojen Linja-autoliiton kautta tapahtunut lobbaus oli. Siitä osa vaikutti lakiin, osa ei, lähinnä siksi että EU:n PSA määrittelee pääosan asioista niin, että ei ollut mahdollista tehdä "markkinaehtoista" järjestelmää joka olisi sisältänyt epäsuoran tuen ja yksinoikeudet. Valitettavasti lobbaus onnistui mm. ylipitkien siirtymäaikojen osalta.

Linja-autoliiton kiinnostus ei kohdistunut merkittävästi raideliikenteeseen. Siihen vaikuttivat lähinnä kunnat ja VR Oy.

Merkittävä osa lobbauksesta tapahtui suoraan lausuntojen ja vastaavien kirjelmien kautta.  Rautatieliikenteen osalta VR:llä ei ainakaan ollut mitään kiinnostusta antaa toimivaltaa muille kuin LVM:lle ja YTV:lle ja sen seuraaja HSL:lle.




> Rationaalisesti toimiva yhtiö ei kieltäydy rahasta.


Tähän kolme kommenttia:
- Määräävässä markkina-asemassa olevan yhtiön ei kannata palvella kaikki mahdollisia asiakkaita, jos se haittaa esim. voiton maksimointia tai edellyttää toimintatapojen muuttamista.
- VR yhtymällä on vaihtoehtona rahan hankkimiseksi matkamääriä lipputuloja lisäämällä hankkia rahaa omistajaltaan "ostoliikenteen" nimikkeen kautta.
- Mikä oikeuttaa olettamaan, että jokin yhtiö toimii rationaalisesti? Yhtiöt voivat toimia myös irrationaalisesti, puutteellisen tiedon varassa tai niiden hallinnasta pois olevien reunaehtojen puitteissa. Tämä on vain inhimillistä ja kaikissa talousjärjestelmissä kohtuullisen yleistä. Lienee yleisesti tiedossa, että myös Suomen valtion omistamissa yhtiöissä on tehty irrationaalisia virheratkaisuja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:46 ----------




> Siitä, että vr pakotettiin 90-luvulla osakeyhtiöksi.


Junaliikenteen palvelun kattavuuden alasajo aloitettiin jo 1960-luvulla, ja pääosa rataosien henkilöliikenteen lakkautuksista tapahtui noin aikavälillä 1965 - 1990, painottuen vielä erityisesti
1960/70-lukuihin, eli aikaan jo ennen liikelaitostamista.

Yhtiöaikana on lakkautettu sisämaan yöjunaliikenne, mutta en edes muista, onko yhdeltäkään rataosalta lakkautettu henkilöliikennettä kokonaan sitten yhtiöittämisstä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kemijärven yöjuna saattoi olla Helsingin ja Rovaniemen välillä kohtuullisen kannattava. Tuskin kylläkään VR:n kannattavimpia tuotteita mutta varmaan kannattavin yöjuna. Mutta se nyt on päivän selvä asia, ettei Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven välisellä osuudella juna voinut kuulua maan tuottavimpiin, kun matkustajia ei keskimäärin ollut edes bussilastillista.


Olen lukenut/kuullut tämän ties kuinka monesta VR-Yhtymän esityksestä. Eli hyvin on mennyt perille... Juuri tämähän on sitä kerman kuorintaa: lopetetaan kaikki muut paitsi kannattavin toiminta. Jä tämä on mahdollista vain ja ainoastaan monopolissa. Vapaan kilpailun vallitessa ei voi kuoria kermaa, koska se pärjää paremmin, joka palvelee laajemmalle. Tämä on ihan peruskauraa niille, jotka opiskelevat, opettelevat ja hankkivat kokemusta liiketaloudesta.

Olen Murzun kanssa täsmälleen samaa mieltä siitä, että VR:n muuttaminen osakeyhtiöksi oli virhe. Mutta siksi, että samalla ei junaliikenteessä siirrytty vapaaseen rataverkkoon. Vaan valittiin tämä näennäinen liiketoimintaperiaate eli ostoliikenne, vaikka tosiasiassa keksittiin vain uusi nimi valtiontuelle tai viranomaistoiminnan valtionrahoitukselle.

Osakeyhtiömuodolla VR:n toiminta saatiin piilotetuksi, kun liikelaitoksen tai viraston rahankäyttö on avointa ja kirjanpito julkista. Osakeyhtiömuodossa ei tarvitse esitellä budjetteja eikä sitä, mistä tuloslaskelma muodostuu. Toimivan johdon vapaus tehdä mitä haluaa kasvaa lähes rajattomaksi, koska on pakko julkistaa vain tuloslaskelma ja tase, ei lukuja joista ne muodostuvat. Tämä sopii hyvin siihen, että yrityksellä on kilpailijoita. Mutta ei siihen, että sopimuksella määritellään, että omistaja saa tietoja yrityksestään vain tilintarkastajien kautta. Eli LVM:lle ei kerrota, mistä kulut muodostuvat, vaan tilintarkastaja kertoo ja takaa, että ilmoitetaan sopimusten mukaiset tiedot. Minusta on ylipäätään irvokasta, että yhtiö tekee 100 %:n omistajansa kanssa kauppasopimuksia ikään kuin oikeilla markkinoilla tuntemattomien asiakkaiden kanssa.




> Kenen etuja minä haluan ajaa? Kenen etuja sinä haluat ajaa? Siinäpä kysymyksiä kerrakseen.


Niin on. Siksi kysynkin I-Tuoviselta uudelleen, kenen asialla olet? Minähän vastasin jo:



> Onko tämä esimerkiksi työväestön etu? ... Mutta vastustan sitä, että omistajasta riippumatta yrityksen etu menee kuluttajan edun edelle.


Tämä viittaa monopoliin. Jos on jotenkin vaikea ymmärtää, niin olen kuluttajan kannalla ja yrittäjää vastaan, jos näiden edut ovat ristiriidassa. Tosin pitkällä aikavälillä molempien edut ovat yhtenevät, sillä yrityksen kannattaa pitää tulolähteensä eli kuluttaja hengissä eikä riistää kuoliaaksi.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Jep... Samaa ajattelin minäkin, kun Haapamäen aamu ja iltajuna Tampereelta lakkautettiin pari vuotta sitten. Syynä oli muistaakseni että ei ollut kannattavaa ajaa 25 kilometrin siirtoajoa Vilppulan ja Haapamäen välillä, jossa kiskobussi yöpyi. Itselle herää hyvä kysmys, että miksi se kiskobussi ei voinut yöpyä Haapamäellä sitten? Kaiken tarvittavan pitäisi sieltä löytyä (sähköliitäntä & yöpymistilat henkilökunnalle).


Ei Vilppulassa ole mitään varsinaista yöpymispaikkaa henkilökunnalle. Aseman viereen on rakennettu tällä vuosikymmenellä rautatieläishenkilökunnalle nykyajan vaatimukset täyttävä 2000-luvun mummonmökki, mutta ei se mikään "hotelli" ole. Siellä on tasan yksi lepohuone-tyyppinen punkka, jonka käyttöasteesta en kyllä tiedä tarkemmin. Tuskin siellä juuri koskaan kukaan yöpyy, mutta onpahan tarvittaessa siihen mahdollisuus. Talossa on omaehtoisten  reissueväittensyöntitilat, suihkut ja pukukopit työvaatteille sekä pikkuhuone akuuteille toimistotöille. Talossa ei ole kellään "vakinaista" työtä, vaan vain "vaatteiden vaihto". Rakennusta käyttävät kaikki Vilppulan rautatieläiset eli Rautatieläistenliiton ratapihahenkilökunta sekä Veturimiestenliiton kuljettajat. Toimistoporukka eli Rautatievirkamiesliiton viimeiset työntekijät lakkautettiin Vilppulasta viime keväällä. He (eli myös liikenteenohjaus) pitivät siihen saakka auki vanhaa 1800-luvun asemataloa, mutta nyt kaikki liikenteenohjaus hoidetaan keskitetysti Seinäjoen kauko-ohjaamosta.

Haapamäellä ei ole muuta toimintaa kuin ratapölkkyjen Kyllästyslaitos sekä Veturipuisto ja HMVY.

Vilppula on merkittävä "varikkopaikka" Mäntän Transpoint-junaliikenteen takia ja hengittää siis samaan tahtiin kuin alueen ydin, eli Mänttä. Dm12 voisi sikseen yöpyä aivan hyvin vaikka Haapamäellä, mutta voisi se yöpyä myös Keuruullakin tai mistä kannattaa aamulla lähteä työmatkajunana kohti Tamperetta... Haapamäen aamulähtöjen kannattavuus oli varsin olematon, eikä edes Oinonen sitä pahemmin käyttänyt.

Rautatien henkilökunta tulee joka aamu kotoaan pikkuautoilla työpaikka-asemalle Vilppulaan laajalta lähialueelta Parkano-Virrat-Ruovesi-Keuruu-Mänttä-jne, eikä asu nykymaailman aikaan suinkaan enää aseman liepeillä olevalla "rautatieläisten asuntoparakkialueella". Vilppulaan on helppo tulla, ja siellä ovat työtkin.

----------


## Jykke

> Siellä on tasan yksi lepohuone-tyyppinen punkka, jonka käyttöasteesta en kyllä tiedä tarkemmin. Tuskin siellä juuri koskaan kukaan yöpyy, mutta onpahan tarvittaessa siihen mahdollisuus.


Mites ilta/aamujunan konnari? Onko Vilppulassa konnareitakin kirjoilla? 




> Haapamäellä ei ole muuta toimintaa kuin ratapölkkyjen Kyllästyslaitos sekä Veturipuisto ja HMVY.


Ja puujunien lastausta, vaikkakin ei mitenkään runsaissa määrin toki. 




> Haapamäen aamulähtöjen kannattavuus oli varsin olematon, eikä edes Oinonen sitä pahemmin käyttänyt.


 Se on totta että aamu ja iltajuna eivät Tampereelle olleet mitään täyspokia. Mutta tilannetta olisi voinut parantaa mm. mainitsemallani vaihtoyhteydellä illan viimeiseen Jyväskylän taajamajunaan (Keuruun matkustajat) Haapamäellä ja aamun ensimmäisen junan ajaminen Seinäjoelta Haapamäen/Vilppulan sijaan, jolloin matkan varrelle osuisi Alavus ja Ähtäri. 




> Rautatien henkilökunta tulee joka aamu kotoaan pikkuautoilla työpaikka-asemalle Vilppulaan laajalta lähialueelta Parkano-Virrat-Ruovesi-Keuruu-Mänttä-jne, eikä asu nykymaailman aikaan suinkaan enää aseman liepeillä olevalla "rautatieläisten asuntoparakkialueella". Vilppulaan on helppo tulla, ja siellä ovat työtkin.


 Ja yhtä helppohan olis aloittaa työpäivä Haapamäeltä jos on työvuorossa taajiksen ajamista. Jos taas työvuorossa on vaihtotöitä Vilppulassa, tai tavarajunan ajoa niin sitten työvuoro alkaisi Vilppulasta.  

Ja eikös Vilppulan kuskien ja ratapihatyöntekijöiden työvuoro ala Haapamäeltä aina kun on kyllästämön tekareilla vaihtotöitä luvassa.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Keskusteltaessa VR:stä on pidettävä mielessä sen kaksoisrooli. Toisaalta yhtiö kuuluu strategisiin omistuksiin ja ns. yleispalveluun, toisaalta sen on tuotettava voittoa. Suomen kaltaisessa maassa yhtälö on mahdollinen, mutta vaikea ja omiaan aiheuttamaan närää. Suomessa tendenssi on alkanut jo 1980-luvulla, jolloin useita valtion laitoksia liikelaitostettiin ja sittemmin yhtiöitettiin. Esimerkkejä ovat vaikkapa seuraavat: Ilmailuhallitus> Ilmailulaitos >Finavia Oyj; Autorekisterikeskus>Ajoneuvohallintokeskus>Ajovarm  a (inssiajot ja ja katsastus). Surullisimmasta päästä on luonnollisesti kunniakkaan Merenkulkuhallituksen pilkkominen Luotsausliikelaitokseksi, Varustamoliikelaitokseksi ja lopulta toimintojen yhtiöittäminen. Välillä oli olemassa Merenkulkulaitos.
Esimerkkejä löytyy vaikka millä mitalla, mutta tässä nyt joitakin. Tosiasiassa VR ei siis muodosta poikkeusta, vaan on osa jatkumoa, jossa ideologisena päämääränä on ollut hävittää valtion laitoksia ensin muuttamalla niiden nimi ja sitten yhtiöittämällä ne.  Osakeyhtiömuodolla ei ole siis sinänsä piilotettu mitään (kuten Antero Alku väittää), vaan virallisesti haluttu nimenomaan läpinäkyvyyttä ja kustannustehokkuutta. 
Osakeyhtiön on helpompi rationalisoida toimiaan ja mikä tärkeintä, virkasuhteita ei ole. Näin paperilla valtion eläkevastuut pienenevät ja byrokratia kevenee. VR:n osalta tosiasia on kuitenkin, että mikäli VR yhtiönä vastaisi siitä, mistä se aiemmin vastasi laitoksena, pahasti miinukselle mentäisiin. Koska kulupuoli on kuitenkin Liikenneviraston budjetissa, operaattori ei kuluista vastaa. Aiemmin koko paketti oli rautatiehallituksen alla, lipputuloilla katettiin mitä voitiin ja loput antoi valtio. Nykyaikana valtio nostaa osingon ja Liikennevirasto laittaa tuota osinkoa paljon isomman summan ratoihin ja valtio Trafin rautatieosaston pyörittämiseen.  Eli aivan sama järjestely kuin aiemminkin, kirjanpidollisesti hiukan erilaista. Rautatieliikenteen saldo on miinusmerkkinen, olipa tarkasteluvuotena 2010 tai 1988. Epäsuorat vaikutukset yms tulevat tietysti erikseen.

Mahdollinen rataverkon avaaminen ei muuttaisi tilannetta radikaalisti. Operaattori X, vaikkapa ranskalainen firma voittaisi tarjouskilpailun ja liikennöisi jotain tiettyä väliä. Joko valtio tai kaupunkiseuduilla HSL ostaisi liikenteen operaattorilta, tietty liikennesuorite toimitettaisiin tilaajalle, olipa matkustajia tai ei.  On mahdollista, että operaattorin hinta olisi VR:ää alhaisempi ja todennäköisesti olisikin, koska se olisi kilpailun voittanut. Tämä ei kuitenkaan heilauta rautatieliikenteen perustasetta, jonka esittelin, yhtään miksikään. Rautatieliikenne on ja pysyy kokonaistaloudellisesti tappiollisena, jos kylmästi paperilla ynnätään, joskaan en itse ole sen ajattelutavan kannalla.
On sinänsä mahdollista, että VR sumuttaa asiakastaan ministeriötä. Tosin epäilen tätä suuresti ja pitäisin sitä kovin lyhytjänteisenä liiketoimintana. Mistä siis voimme VR:ää syyttää? Siitä, että se tekee voittoa? Siitä, että se ei kerro mistä raha tulee? Siitä, että se ei aja lähiliikennettä eri kaupungeissa? 
Voiton tekemisestä ei ainakaan voi syyttää, sillä jo osakeyhtiölaki lähtee siitä. Se, että se ei kerro yksittäisten liiketoimintojensa lukuja on täysin asiallista, koska eivät muutkaan yritykset niin tee, riippumatta siitä, onko niillä monopoli. Ei Itellakaan sitä tee, tosin kilpailutusfanaatikot haluaisivat tietää Itellan omakustannushinnat, jotta pääsisivät kuorimaan kermat päältä postitoiminnan vapautuessa.
Suurten kaupunkien lähiliikenne? Ikuinen kiistanaihe. Kaupunki odottaa junaa, jonka VR siltä vei..näinhän meille kertovat palstan asiantuntijat. Kun on seurannut sitä, millaisia prioriteetteja Varsinais-Suomen liitto tai Pirkanmaan liitto, tai Turun ja Tampereen kaupungit ovat asettaneet, en yhtään ihmettele, että junia on vähän. Turussa ei ole otettu yhtään käytännön askelta lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämiseksi. Tosin eräs iso bussifirma hyötyy siitä, että Uuteenkaupunkiin ei mene junaa, liekö sattumaa. Autotietä, autotietä ja lisää autotietä ovat lobanneet pirkanmaalaiset ja varsinaissuomalaiset kansanedustajat. Ja sitä he ovat todentotta saaneet. Tampereen raitiotieselvitys on muhinut kohta 15 vuotta, kiire ei ole, ei sinne päinkään. Turussa raitiovaunua ei edes oikeasti haluta, kirjaus 17.12.2009 kaupunginvaltuuston pöytäkirjassa on niin abstrakti, että sen voi tulkita miten haluaa. Turun joukkoliikennetoimistosta on minulle vahvistettu, että ratikkaa ei tule ehkä koskaan. Junien osalta kaupungeilla olisi ollut mahdollisuus avata neuvottelut valtion kanssa siitä, miten infrakustannukset jaetaan. Oma aktiivisuus kannatti, ja Tampereen osalta on liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa 65milj seudulliseen lähijunaliikenteeseen. Ilmeisesti joku tuli Tampereella järkiinsä hetkeksi. Turun kaupunki tai Tampereen kaupunki eivät ole sen lisäksi mitään isompia vaatimuksia lähijunista tai ratikoista esittäneet. Nauran makeasti, kun luullaan, että rautatieliikenteen liberalisointi näitä vaatimuksia tulisi lisäämään. Tuskinpa löytyy Tampereelta tai Turusta rahkeita Junakalusto Oy:n kaltaiseen yhtiöön, joka voi sitten vuokrailla junia näille lumisateista riippumattomille eteläeurooppalaisille firmoille.
Hitaasti käy, mutta niin on tarkoituskin. Samalla toki kaikki pelaa meidän stadilaisten pussiin, täällä järki on jo voittanut ja jopa Espoo ei enää kannata massiivista kehä kakkosta. Seuraavaksi on hyvä aloittaa kaupunkiradan rakentaminen Espoon keskukseen, samalla Turun ja Tampereen nurkkakuntaiset poliitikot voivat puhua itsekannattavasta linjuriliikenteestä, tosin taitavatpa puhua jonkun muun suulla, vai tuuliko huulia liikuttaa?
Ketä minä sitten edustan? No en ole puoluepoliittinen henkilö, en kuulu metronvastustajapuolue keskustaan (PM Kiviniemi äänesti metroa vastaan 21.5.2008) enkä tuulimyllypuolue vihreisiin, jotka myyvät oman ideologiansa aina eniten tarjoavalle, viimeisimpänä kokoomuslaisille. Kannatan vahvan nationalistista politiikkaa, jossa valtiollisella tasolla määrätään tarpeet ja valtio huolehtii kansalaisistaan tuottamalla ne peruspalvelut, joita tarvitaan. Suurin osa jää toki tämän ulkopuolelle, mutta katson Finnairin, Postin ja VR:n olevan juuri sanotunlaisia, isänmaallista missiota suorittavia toimijoita, joiden toimintaa ei saa uhata. Jos siis valtio katsoo, että lähiliikennettä tarvitaan Tampereella, valtio yhdessä Tampereen seudun kanssa rakentaa infran ja Suomen kansan omistamat junat kuljettavat kansalaisia Tampereen lähiliikenteessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskusteltaessa VR:stä on pidettävä mielessä sen kaksoisrooli.


Niin on pidettykin. Sillä ei voi olla olemassa mitään kaksoisroolia, jossa yrityksen pitää samaan aikaan tuottaa voittoa ja ylläpitää tappiollista toimintaa.

Mutta muuten asiat eivät ole kuten luulet. Yksi kyselysi Turun joukkoliikennetoimistoon ei selvitä, mitä on tehty, mitä halutaan ja mitä on tehtävä, kun ei voi tehdä kuten halutaan. Sekoitat asiat ideologisilla näkemyksilläsi, jotka ehkä estävät pohtimasta todellisia syitä ja seurauksia. Tosin ideologioilla sekoittavat asioita monet muutkin. Rohkenen arvata, että EU:n PSA:n vastustajat vastustavat sitä vain ideologisista syistä, koska vastustavat EU:ta periaatteessa. He tuskin ovat lukeneet asetuksen perusteluita, ja ideologisista syistä eivät ehkä luettuaankaan usko, mitä perusteluissa sanotaan.

Yhtä lailla on henkilöitä, jotka ideologisista syistä haluavat lopettaa kunnallisen tai valtiollisen tuotannon, koska heidän mielestään julkinen tuotanto on markkinatalouden vastaista, oli se sitten muuten järkevää tai ei.

Jos tietäisit, miten rakentamista ja liikennettä suunnitellaan, et valittaisi sitä, että seudut tai kaupungit haluavat vain autoteitä, koska niiden julkaisemissa suunitelmissa ei esiinny paikallisjunahankkeita. Miten seutu voisi sisällyttää suunnitelmiinsa paikallisjunan, kun ainoa operaattori ilmoittaa, ettei se aio junia ajaa ja muilta on ajaminen kielletty? Ei mitenkään, joten seutua on pakko kehittää autoilun varassa.





> Osakeyhtiömuodolla ei ole siis sinänsä piilotettu mitään (kuten Antero Alku väittää), vaan virallisesti haluttu nimenomaan läpinäkyvyyttä ja kustannustehokkuutta.


Yksityisoikeudellinen osakeyhtiö on yksityisoikeudellinen, vaikka sen omistaa valtio. Eli toiminta ei ole enää julkisuuslain alaista eli julkista, ellei laissa erikseen mainituin perustein toimintaa tule salata. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kukaan ei saa osakeyhtiön toiminnasta mitään tietoa, mutta julkisen laitoksen toiminnasta on pyydettäessä luovutettava kysytty tieto. Ja tällä on ratkaiseva ero sen kannalta, mikä merkitys on toiminnan kontrolloimisella.

Osakeyhtiön toiminnan kontrollina toimii normaaleilla markkinoilla se, miten yhtiö menestyy. Monopolissa tätä kontrollia ei ole. Jos monopolissa toimii julkinen laitos, kontrolli syntyy julkisuudesta. Sen lisäksi on luottamustehtävään perustuva tarkastustoiminta, joka raportoi julkisuuteen toisin kuin tilintarkastaja, joka raportoi vain yhtiön johdolle ja enintään osakkeenomistajille. Eli monopolissa ei osakeyhtiöllä ole enää kontrollia.




> VR:n osalta tosiasia on kuitenkin, että mikäli VR yhtiönä vastaisi siitä, mistä se aiemmin vastasi laitoksena, pahasti miinukselle mentäisiin.


Olen täälläkin jo kirjoittanut useasti, että joukkoliikenne ei ole lipputuloilla katettavaa kannattavaa liiketoimintaa, vaan joukkoliikenne on julkinen palvelu. Kuten koulut, sairaanhoito, vanhustenhuolto ja tiet. On yhden tekevää, lasketaanko rataverkon ylläpito ja VR-Yhtymän toiminta  josta muuten merkittävä osa on rataverkon ylläpitoa  yhteen vai ei. Kummassakin tapauksessa on kyse julkisesta palvelusta, joka ei tuota voittoa eikä ole tarkoituskaan. Se ei silti tarkoita sitä, etteikö toiminta olisi hyödyllistä. Ne hyödyt vain muodostuvat muualle kuin lipunmyyjän kirjanpitoon.




> Mahdollinen rataverkon avaaminen ei muuttaisi tilannetta radikaalisti.


Pidän varsin radikaalina muutoksena sitä, että HSL säästää 15 M vuodessa. Pidän radikaalina muutoksena myös sitä, että seudut ja kunnat voivat järjestää itse junaliikennettä ja voivat siten kohdistaa maankäyttöä ratojen varsiin, kuten monessa paikassa halutaan. Tämä ei muuta joukkoliikennettä voittoa tuottavaksi liiketoiminnaksi, vaan vähentää julkisen vallan kustannuksia joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä sekä tieliikenteestä.




> ...täällä järki on jo voittanut ja jopa Espoo ei enää kannata massiivista kehä kakkosta.


Etpä taida ihan olla selvillä siitä, mitä Espoossa halutaan.




> Kannatan vahvan nationalistista politiikkaa, jossa valtiollisella tasolla määrätään tarpeet ja valtio huolehtii kansalaisistaan tuottamalla ne peruspalvelut, joita tarvitaan.


Ei vieläkään selvinnyt, kenen asialla olet. Oletko kuluttajan/työläisen/kansalaisen vaiko VR-Yhtymän asialla? Vai jonkun muun asialla? Kenen etuja ajat?

Lausumasi valtiollisella tasolla määrättävistä tarpeista kuulostaa sosialistisen diktatuurin ihannoimiselta. Mutta tulkitsen, ettet kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että joku politbyroo tietää montako grammaa ihminen tarvitsee vettä ja leipää. Vaan esimerkiksi sitä, miten PSA asettaa viranomaistehtäväksi järjestää joukkoliikenteen aivan kuten kaavoituskin on viranomaistehtävä. Koska on kyse luonnollisista monopoleista, joilla ei voi olla kilpailua, kun paikkoja on aina olemassa vain yksi.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Turun joukkoliikennetoimistosta on minulle vahvistettu, että ratikkaa ei tule ehkä koskaan.


Jos haluaa "ehkä" -vahvistuksia, voi soittaa Sanna Suorsalle, selvännäkijä ja meedio kolmannessa polvessa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Raitiotien osalta vastaan ao. ketjuun. 

Yleisesti voisin todeta, että vaikuttaa, että nimimerkki I-Tuovinen on suhteellisen niukkojen mediatietojen ja arvailujen varassa. Jos tarkempia lähteitä on, niin niitä olisi mukava saada pöytään. Pitkälti tuntuu, että kirjoittajalle on hivenen epäselvää miten liikennehankkeiden prosessi Suomessa menee.




> Autotietä, autotietä ja lisää autotietä ovat lobanneet pirkanmaalaiset ja varsinaissuomalaiset kansanedustajat. Ja sitä he ovat todentotta saaneet.


Lienee selvää, että kun Suomessa on 1950-luvulta alkaen saanut helpohkosti rahaa tiehankkeisiin, ja samaan aikaan valtio esimerkiksi ei ole antanut senttiäkään merkittäviin paikallisen joukkoliikenteen investointihankkeisiin Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella, on pyydetty sitä mitä helposti saa.




> Kun on seurannut sitä, millaisia prioriteetteja Varsinais-Suomen liitto tai Pirkanmaan liitto, tai Turun ja Tampereen kaupungit ovat asettaneet, en yhtään ihmettele, että junia on vähän. Turussa ei ole otettu yhtään käytännön askelta lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämiseksi.


Et ilmeisesti ole perehtynyt lainkaan liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitteluun. Varsinais-Suomen liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmassa paikallisjunaliikenne on yksi kärkihankkeista. 
Varsinais-Suomen liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelu

Pääongelma asiassa on pitkään ollut se, että VR ei ole ollut kiinnostunut ajamaan paikallisjunia. 1990-luku ja pääosa 2000-lukua meni näin. 2008/9 on alkanut tulla viestiä, että VR voisi ajaa jos tilaaja ja kalusto löytyy.




> Tosin eräs iso bussifirma hyötyy siitä, että Uuteenkaupunkiin ei mene junaa, liekö sattumaa.


Voinen lisäksi täsmentää, että sama bussifirma hyötyy siitä, että Saloon ei mene paikallisjunaa. Linja-autoliikennöitsijät tietysti lobbaavat rautatieliikennettä vastaan, mutta heidän vaikutusvaltansa ei ole rajaton. Jos sinulla on tarkempaa tietoa, kerro se.




> Junien osalta kaupungeilla olisi ollut mahdollisuus avata neuvottelut valtion kanssa siitä, miten infrakustannukset jaetaan.


Niin siis mikä mahdollisuus? Kerro vain mikä? Paikallisjunia on selvitetty virallisten liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmien puitteissa. Pääongelma on ollut nimenomaan tilaaja- ja operaattorikysymys.




> Nauran makeasti, kun luullaan, että rautatieliikenteen liberalisointi näitä vaatimuksia tulisi lisäämään.


Naureskele vaan. Liberalisointi johtaisi välittömästi ainakin tarjoajien perustamiseen. 




> Tuskinpa löytyy Tampereelta tai Turusta rahkeita Junakalusto Oy:n kaltaiseen yhtiöön, joka voi sitten vuokrailla junia näille lumisateista riippumattomille eteläeurooppalaisille firmoille.


Onko leasingrahoitus sinulle tuntematon asia? 

Ei kukaan väitä, että eteläeurooppalaiset firmat olisivat lumisateesta riippumattomia. Kyse on ollut vain siitä, että osoittautui, että VR yhtymä ei viime vuonna ollut varautunut talveen ja siitä seurasi valtavia liikennehäiriöitä. Suomen ulkopuolelta tuleva firma saattaisi suhtautua talveen vähemmän välinpitämättömästi.

----------


## Jykke

> Turussa ei ole otettu yhtään käytännön askelta lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämiseksi.


Olisiko tämä yksi sellainen?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyse on ollut vain siitä, että osoittautui, että VR yhtymä ei viime vuonna ollut varautunut talveen ja siitä seurasi valtavia liikennehäiriöitä.


Tarkoititko: "VR-yhtymä _ja Liikennevirasto/RHK_ eivät viime vuonna olleet varautuneet talveen, ja siitä seurasi valtavia liikennehäiriöitä"?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Perin erikoista, että Helsingin seutu on omalla aktiivisuudellaan vaikuttanut siihen, millaiset liikenneolot ovat. Mutta laiska vierittää syyn valtion niskaan. Implisiittisesti tämä tarkoittaa, että Turussa ja Tampereella ollaan holhouksessa ja omaa tahtoa ei ole ollenkaan. Tosin tätä on vaikea uskoa, kun katsoo sitä isoa kööriä kansanedustajia, jotka yli puoluerajojen lobbaavat autoteitä Turun ja Tampereen seuduille. Jos joku olisi jotain muuta oikeasti halunnut, niin jotain olisi jo tapahtunut.

Lähinnä surkuhupaisaa on nähdä Laaksonen ja Alku mainostamassa Turkua ja Tamperetta, jossa ei tänä päivänäkään ole tehty edes poliittista periaatepäätöstä halusta jonkinlaiseen raitioliikenteeseen. Turun kaupunginvaltuuston 17.12.2009 lausuma on vähän samantapainen, että kattellaan sitten joskus jos kattellaan..  :Laughing: 

Huomaa, että täällä eivät kaikki seuraa pk-seudun politiikkaa, sillä Espoon kaupunginhallitus esittää light-versiota kehä kakkosesta, ei enää maxi-vaihtoehtoa. Ykköshankkeena on Espoon kaupunkirata. Ja Turussa...ainiin., kasitie.
http://www.uutismarkku.fi/cs/Satelli...ankkeeksi.html

http://akisimola.puheenvuoro.uusisuo...nen-rantarataa

http://www.ts.fi/online/mielipiteet/...ize=4&action=2




> Lounais-Suomen ykköshanke on kasitie


http://www.espoo.fi/default.asp?path...2;37486;132560

Vuosien 2015-2020 hankkeiden osalta Espoolle on tärkeää Länsimetron jatkaminen Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen ja Kehä II jatkaminen vaiheittain kevennettynä versiona. Länsimetron rakentamista on jatkettava keskeytyksettä heti, kun osuus Ruoholahti-Matinkylä otetaan käyttöön 2015. Lounais-Espoossa on lähes sata tuhatta käyttäjää metroa odottamassa. Tämä on taloudellisesti ja ilmastopoliittisesti perusteltua. Länsimetron jatkon ja sen varaan tukeutuvan maankäytön suunnittelu on koko ajan käynnissä. Suunnitelmien puolesta kaikki on valmiina vuonna 2015.




> Kehä II:n jatke on voimassa olevassa PLJ:ssä ja aiesopimuksessa toisena vielä aloittamattomista hankkeista. Se on poikittaisliikenteen ja maankäytön tiivistämisen kannalta erittäin tarpeellinen hanke, mutta nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan tehtynä se on varsin kallis. Siksi tulisi selvittää, onko se toteutettavissa *kevyempänä, halvempana* ja vaiheittain kaupunkimaisena maantieratkaisuna


Ja minulle ei ole mitenkään epäselvää miten hankkeet etenevät, esittelijä esittelee ja valtuusto ja hallitus päättävät. Valtakunnallisissa hankkeissa ratkaisee lobbaus ministeriön suuntaa, tietä lobataan erityisen taitavasti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämä menee pääosin lahjakkaasti sivuun ketjun otsikon aiheesta. Voisitko ystävällisesti kommentoida Turun, Tampereen ja pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikennettä ao. ketjuihin?
Lisäksi voisit pikku hiljaa alkaa vastata sinulle esitettyihin kysymyksiin ja perehtyä lähteisiin. Esim. TS:n päätoimittaja Kari Vainion mielipidekirjoitus ei ole sama asia kuin koko seudun tahto.

Mutta se mikä liittyy on tämä historiallisista kokonaisesityksistä, mm. VR:n historiikista 1962-1987 ilmi käyvä tosiasia: VR päätti 1960-luvun loppupuoliskolla, että sen mielestä paikallisjunaliikenteelle on mahdollisuuksia vain Helsingin seudulla, ja muu paikallisjunaliikenne ajetaan alas. Siis silloinen valtion viranomainen teki ko. ratkaisun. Minulla ei ole nyt tätä kirjaa käsillä, olen muistaakseni referoinut sitä aiemmin foorumilla.

Minulla on lähteet siitä, että esimerkiksi Turku on valtuustotasolla vaatinut paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämistä jo 1974 ja 1976 (yleiskaavapäätöksessä). Tällöin kaikki paikallisjunaliikenne ei vielä ollut lakannut.

Noin 1965-2007 Suomessa on ollut tosiasiallisena valtakunnallisena politiikkana, että valtio investoi paikalliseen raideliikenteeseen vain Helsingin seudulla.

Ensimmäinen oleellinen muutos tähän oli suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikennetuen sekä Tampereen ja Turun seudun raideliikennehankkeiden ottaminen v. 2007 hallituksen liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:32 ----------

Niin ja I-Tuovinen: mitä ihmettä sinua hyödyttää väittää erilaisten lehtileikkeiden ym. perusteella että esimerkiksi Turun kaupunginvaltuuston päätöksiä tai Varsinais-Suomen liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmaa olla toteuttamassa kun niitä yritetään oikeasti toteuttaa.

Etkö voisi ennemmin keskittyä rakentavaan työhön kannatettavien hankkeiden edistämiseen ja rakentavaan Suomen ongelmaisen liikennepolitiikan kritiikkiin?

Ihan oikeasti: esimerkiksi Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunaliikenteen tärkein este on se, että LVM ei valmistele pohjia sille, että ko. liikenne ja siihen tarvittava kalusto voitaisiin hankkia?

Tätä on oikeasti paikallisin voimin yritetty viedä eteenpäin.

Ei kansallista lainsäädäntöä tai rahoitusmekanismeja voi paikallisesti kiertää.

Jos sinulla on jotain tietoa - ei siis vain linkkejä lehtileikkeisiin - siitä, mikä muutoksia estää, niin kerro vain.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:37 ----------




> Tarkoititko: "VR-yhtymä _ja Liikennevirasto/RHK_ eivät viime vuonna olleet varautuneet talveen, ja siitä seurasi valtavia liikennehäiriöitä"?


Kyllä, tuo on parempi muotoilu. Toki VR-yhtymä vastasi myös pääosasta kunnossapitoa.

----------


## teme

> Perin erikoista, että Helsingin seutu on omalla aktiivisuudellaan vaikuttanut siihen, millaiset liikenneolot ovat. Mutta laiska vierittää syyn valtion niskaan. Implisiittisesti tämä tarkoittaa, että Turussa ja Tampereella ollaan holhouksessa ja omaa tahtoa ei ole ollenkaan. Tosin tätä on vaikea uskoa, kun katsoo sitä isoa kööriä kansanedustajia, jotka yli puoluerajojen lobbaavat autoteitä Turun ja Tampereen seuduille. Jos joku olisi jotain muuta oikeasti halunnut, niin jotain olisi jo tapahtunut.


Liikennepolitiikkaa Disney-malliin, jos vaan tarpeeksi toivotaan niin kyllä se toteutuu!
Pääsyy miksi hankkeet ei etene ei nyt vaan ole se että jossain joku paha ihminen lyö kapuloita rattaisiin, vaan se että kustannukset karkaa, hankkeet on alunperin suuruudenhulluja, rakenteelliset ongelmat, jne. Jälkimmäistä hyvä esimerkiksi on tapaus Östersundom, junaa ei edes suunnitella sen takia että VR:n hinnoittelusta johtuen se _näyttää_ hyvin kalliilta liikennöidä (samasta syystä HSL ajaa junien kanssa päällekkäisiä busseja).




> Lähinnä surkuhupaisaa on nähdä Laaksonen ja Alku mainostamassa Turkua ja Tamperetta, jossa ei tänä päivänäkään ole tehty edes poliittista periaatepäätöstä halusta jonkinlaiseen raitioliikenteeseen. Turun kaupunginvaltuuston 17.12.2009 lausuma on vähän samantapainen, että kattellaan sitten joskus jos kattellaan..


Erillaisia periaatepäätöksiä voi taas lueskella ensi keväänä puolueiden vaaliohjelmista, jos se olisi niistä kiinni niin suurin piirtein kaikki hankkeet mistä on koskaan haaveiltukaan olisi jo tehty. Sen verran mitä olen seurannut niin Tampereella ja Turussa suunnitelmat vaikuttaa toteuttamiskelpoisilta ja kehittyviltä, ja tuo on olennaista eikä se että kuinka paljon partaa pärisytetään.




> Huomaa, että täällä eivät kaikki seuraa pk-seudun politiikkaa, sillä Espoon kaupunginhallitus esittää light-versiota kehä kakkosesta, ei enää maxi-vaihtoehtoa. Ykköshankkeena on Espoon kaupunkirata. Ja Turussa...ainiin., kasitie.
> http://www.uutismarkku.fi/cs/Satelli...ankkeeksi.html


Espoon kaupunki haluaa että selvitetään jotenkin pari kertaa halvempi Kehä II, kukaan ei tosin tiedä mitä se edes tarkottaisi. Suomeksi todellisuuden (rahat) ja haaveiden (periaatepäätökset, Kehä II on Espoon Länsimetron toteutuksella ehtoja) ristiriita ratkaistaan hautaamalla hanke jonnekin jatkoselvityksiin. Tunnetaan myös termillä toteutetaan 2020 jälkeen  :Smile:  Espoon kaupunkirata sen sijaan vaikuttaa ihan toteutuskelpoiselta, vaatisi vaan oikeastaan sen Histan jatkon.




> Vuosien 2015-2020 hankkeiden osalta Espoolle on tärkeää Länsimetron jatkaminen Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen ja Kehä II jatkaminen vaiheittain kevennettynä versiona. Länsimetron rakentamista on jatkettava keskeytyksettä heti, kun osuus Ruoholahti-Matinkylä otetaan käyttöön 2015. Lounais-Espoossa on lähes sata tuhatta käyttäjää metroa odottamassa. Tämä on taloudellisesti ja ilmastopoliittisesti perusteltua. Länsimetron jatkon ja sen varaan tukeutuvan maankäytön suunnittelu on koko ajan käynnissä. Suunnitelmien puolesta kaikki on valmiina vuonna 2015.


Nykyinen rahoitus riittänee Tapiolaan saakka, eli Espoo joutunee kaivamaan omasta kuvestaan jo Matinkylän jatkon. Eli tässä mennään heittämällä asioiden edelle.

----------


## petteri

Kun länsimetron rakentamisesta Matinkylään päätettiin, tehtiin samalla henkinen päätös metron ulottamisesta Kivenlahteen. Yleensä ottaen jos jossain hankkeessa on ensimmäinen ja toinen vaihe, hankkeen jättämiseen kesken ensimmäisen vaiheen toteuttamisen jälkeen on aika korkea kynnys. Länsimetron jatko Kivenlahteen toteutuu minusta hyvin todennäköisesti heti Matinkylän vaiheen jälkeen.

----------


## PNu

> Se on aika mielenkiintoinen määritelmä helsinkiläisten edusta että kannattaa metroa. Ja ilmeisesti ihan mihin tahansa ja mihinkä tahansa hintaan? Asiasta voi olla ihan hyvin perustein eri mieltä, ja väittäisin että kumpikin puoli keskimäärin katsoo ajavansa yleistä etua.


Eiköhän ole melko yksiselitteisesti helsinkiläisten etu, että Espoo tulee jakamaan metron kustannuksia ja bussiralli Espoosta Helsinkiin vähenee. Siitä voidaan tietysti olla montaa mieltä, onko länsimetro espoolaisten etu mutta viitatussa keskustelussa olikin puhe nimenomaan helsinkiläisten eduista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:42 ----------




> Useissa eri arvioissa on arvioitu VR:n ajavan lähijunaliikennettä 20-30% kalliimmalla kuin HKL sitä ajaisi.


VR:n Sm4-junat ovatkin sitten matkustusmukavuudeltaan ja monikäyttöisyydeltään aivan eri tasolla, kuin saman ikäiset M200-sarjan metrojunat. Ihmehän olisikin, jos niistä ei mitään hintaeroa löytyisi. Sm1- ja Sm2-junille ei Suomesta löydy saman ikäistä vertailukohtaa mutta vastaavan aikakauden ruotsalaiset sähkömoottorijunat ovat täysin kirveellä veistettyjä näihin Valmetin juniin verrattuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> VR:n Sm4-junat ovatkin sitten matkustusmukavuudeltaan ja monikäyttöisyydeltään aivan eri tasolla, kuin saman ikäiset M200-sarjan metrojunat. Ihmehän olisikin, jos niistä ei mitään hintaeroa löytyisi. Sm1- ja Sm2-junille ei Suomesta löydy saman ikäistä vertailukohtaa mutta vastaavan aikakauden ruotsalaiset sähkömoottorijunat ovat täysin kirveellä veistettyjä näihin Valmetin juniin verrattuna.


Totta kai löytyy. Eikös Sm4:t maksaneet 5,6 M ja M200-junat 2,7 M. Mutta Sm4 onkin pitkän matkan moottorijuna, joka yltää 160 km/h nopeuteen eli on tarkoitettu ihan muuhun tarkoitukseen kuin muovipenkkinen M200. Eli ei Sm4 ole Helsingin paikallisliikenteen juna kuten M200, ja yksi osa ylihintaa onkin ostaa ja ajaa liian kalliita junia. Siksi toiseksi valtaosa HSL:lle myydystä junaliikenteestä ajetaan Sm1-2 -junilla. Vai vihjaatko, että niistä peritään hintaa Sm4:n hankintahinnan mukaan?

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Eli ei Sm4 ole Helsingin paikallisliikenteen juna kuten M200, ja yksi osa ylihintaa onkin ostaa ja ajaa liian kalliita junia.


Käytetty kalusto on tietysti valintakysymys mutta jos kustannussäästöjä on tarkoitus hakea junien tasoa pudottamalla niin se olisi syytä mainita. Tavallinen junankäyttäjä kun luonnollisesti odottaa, ettei mikään asia muuttuisi ainakaan huonompaan suuntaan.




> Siksi toiseksi valtaosa HSL:lle myydystä junaliikenteestä ajetaan Sm1-2 -junilla. Vai vihjaatko, että niistä peritään hintaa Sm4:n hankintahinnan mukaan?


Minä vihjaan, että VR on ennenkin ymmärtänyt laadun päälle ja hyvä niin. Junan pitää miellyttää matkustajia 40 vuotta, joten niiden hankinnassa ei kannata kitsastella. Jos Sm1- ja Sm2-junat olisi aikoinaan hankittu tämän foorumin kitupiikkiosaston mieltymysten mukaan niin arvatenkin taso olisi sellaista, ettei kukaan tämän päivän matkustaja astuisi niihin aikanaan selvin päin.

----------


## petteri

> Minä vihjaan, että VR on ennenkin ymmärtänyt laadun päälle ja hyvä niin. Junan pitää miellyttää matkustajia 40 vuotta, joten niiden hankinnassa ei kannata kitsastella. Jos Sm1- ja Sm2-junat olisi aikoinaan hankittu tämän foorumin kitupiikkiosaston mieltymysten mukaan niin arvatenkin taso olisi sellaista, ettei kukaan tämän päivän matkustaja astuisi niihin aikanaan selvin päin.


Sm1 ja Sm2 junat ovat tekniseltä laadultaan ja luotettavuudeltaan käsittääkseni aika huonoja. Ainakin jos vertailukohtana pidetään vaikka NRI ja NRII kalustoa tai vanhoja sinisiä vaunuja. 

On ymmärrettävää, että NRI ja NRII kalustoa peruskorjataan ja matalalattiaisia lisäosia lisätään kun kalusto on ihan hyvää. Samoin M100 on erittäin luotettavaa kalustoa.

Sm1 ja Sm2 ovat sen sijaan heiluvia romuja, jotka sammahtelevat pakkasella miten sattuu. Mitä nopeammin noita saadaan paalattua sen parempi.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

VR: omistajaohjaukseen sallittakoon pienenä offtopiccina lyhyt katsaus samankaltaisiin toimijoihin. Itella, joka ensin toimi virastona, on nyt samanlaisessa tilanteessa. Se on yhtiöitetty, markkinat avataan ja kuitenkin vaaditaan yleisöpalvelua. Itellan vastaus on ollut vähentää postitoimipaikkoja, keskittää toimintojaan, kuten me monet tiedämme. VR:n tilanne on monessa mielessä samankaltainen. Finnairilla oli aiemmin monopoli ja nyt se on vapailla markkinoilla, enää kotimaan lentoliikenne ei ole peruspalvelua, vaan monelta osin riippakivi, johon joudutaan investoimaan rahaa (vrt. Savonlinna, Seinäjoki ja Varkaus, joiden liikenteeseen kilpailutetaan yhtiö yhteiskunnan rahoilla, nykyinen liikennöitsijä Finncomm)

VR:n osalta voi todeta, että autoistuminen, maaltamuutto ja moni muukin asia romahduttivat Suomessa junamatkustamisen osuuden. Suurin osa Suomen matkoista tehdään henkilöautolla. Tämä tendenssi takuuvarmasti pannut VR:n ajattelemaan aikanaan mitä erilaisimpia ratkaisuja. Kiinteässä yhteydessä tähän on kaupunkien kaavoituspolitiikka sekä täydellinen valtiotasoisen kaupunkipolitiikan puute. Oikeastaan vasta viime vuosina (vrt. IdeaPark-keskustelu, Sipoo-keskustelu, Puutarhahimmeli-keskustelu j.n.ne) on ryhdytty keskustelemaan siitä, millaisia kaupunkien tulisi olla.

Uskallan väittää, että ollaan pahasti myöhässä. Junaliikenteen voittokulku Turun tai Tampereen seuduilla ei ole enää mahdollinen. Kaupunkien omat päätökset, halu rakentaa autotietä ja ihmisten vakiintuneet liikkumistottumukset eivät tue tätä. Täytyy tapahtua ihmeitä, ennen kuin lähijuna on Turussa tai Tampereella Pop. VR:n omistajaohjauksen kautta näitä kysymyksiä ei edes voida ratkaista, ottaen huomioon ao.kuntien omat rahoitukselliset osallistumismahdollisuudet sekä valtion oman budjetin rajoitteet unohtamatta lobbariryhmiä. Hyvä esimerkki lobbauksesta saatiin torstain 16.12.2010 HS:ssä, jossa kerrotaan tästäkin tiedotteesta kaupunkisivuilla:

http://www.linja-autoliitto.fi/fi/le.../fi/index.html

Tosiasia on se, että poliittiset prosessit ovat vuorovaikutteisia ja on jollain tavalla näköalatonta väittää, että yksi yhtiö olisi näin monen vuosikymmenen laiminlyöntien takana perustelunaan "haluttomuus ajaa junia". En voi kiistää enkä vahvistaa, etteikö VR olisi voinut hyvinkin kieltäytyä jostakin, jonka pitäisi olla kannattavaa, mutta se ei ole kupletin juoni, kun pidetään mittakaava mielessä.

Todelliset syyt siihen, miksei Turussa tai Tampereella ole lähijunia voivat liittyä ja varmaan liittyvätkin VR:ään yhtiönä, mutta moneen muuhunkin asiaan. Ns. ilmastotietoisuus sekä voimakas kaupungistuminen voivat toki muuttaa asioita, mutta pidän silti lähijunaliikennettä pk-seudun ulkopuolella (Tampereen/Turun omat lähijunat) aikamoisena utopiana, kilpailutettiinpa liikenne tai ei. VR:llä on mielestäni täysi oikeus kieltäytyä sellaisesta liiketoiminnasta, jonka tuotosta ja varmuudesta ei ole takuita. Yksi vaihtoehto on tehdä ao.kuntien kanssa yhteistyössä poliittinen periaatepäätös, jossa junaliikenne toteutetaan tietyssä mittakaavassa, kannattipa se tai ei, piste. Kilpailutetussa mallissa ao.kaupungin "HSL" tilaa liikennesuoritteen ja junat ajavat joko seisontakuormassa tai tyhjinä aina samalla hintaa. Joukkoliikennelain toimivaltasäännökset eivät olisi nykyiselläänkään ongelma, sillä Liikenneministeriö voi aivan vapaasti tilata junia huristelemaan Nokia-Amuri-Tampere-Lempäälä-väliä vaikka ensi vuoden alussa.

Lopuksi voinen vastata minulle esitettyyn kysymykseen Turusta. On toki totta, että kaikenlaisia papereita ja suunnitelmia löytyy jokaisen maakuntaliiton ja kaupungin varastoista. On totta, että RHK teki selvityksen Turun paikallisjunista ja on totta, että 17.12.2009 Turun kaupunginvaltuusto otti päätökseensä maininnan raitioteistä. Oman näkemykseni mukaan ja eri lähteistä saamieni tietojen mukaan en arvioi todellista halukkuutta raitioteihin ja/tai lähijuniin Turun seudulla kovin merkittäväksi. Tästä asiasta on turha kiistellä, mutta minulla lienee oikeus omiin poliittisiin arvioihini. Luonnollisesti toivon olevani väärässä, mutta pelkään pahoin, että Turussa ja Tampereella on 5 vuoden kuluttua yhtä paljon lähijunia ja ratikoita kuin nytkin, vaikka VR olisi manattu alas ja myyty päiväntasaajalle, hiukan humoristisesti kärjistäen. Omiin arvioihin minulla lienee oikeus, vaikka toki toivon syvästi olevani aivan väärässä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VR:llä on mielestäni täysi oikeus kieltäytyä sellaisesta liiketoiminnasta, jonka tuotosta ja varmuudesta ei ole takuita.


Eikö olisi loogista, että jos VR haluaa kieltäytyä liikennöimästä jotakin liikennettä kannattamattomana, joku muu saisi liikennöidä sitä vapaasti? Miten se olisi pois keneltäkään?




> Yksi vaihtoehto on tehdä ao.kuntien kanssa yhteistyössä poliittinen periaatepäätös, jossa junaliikenne toteutetaan tietyssä mittakaavassa, kannattipa se tai ei, piste. Kilpailutetussa mallissa ao.kaupungin "HSL" tilaa liikennesuoritteen ja junat ajavat joko seisontakuormassa tai tyhjinä aina samalla hintaa. Joukkoliikennelain toimivaltasäännökset eivät olisi nykyiselläänkään ongelma, sillä Liikenneministeriö voi aivan vapaasti tilata junia huristelemaan Nokia-Amuri-Tampere-Lempäälä-väliä vaikka ensi vuoden alussa.


LVM voisi tilata vaan kun ei tilaa. Ei ole intressiä eikä rahaa. Puhdasta fiktiota. Tampereen seudullinen joukkoliikennelautakunta voisi tilata, ja kenties rahaakin voisi löytyä kunnilta jonkin verran, mutta kun ei ole oikeutta tilata. Tilaamista auttaisi vielä jos voisi kilpailuttaa liikennöinnin eikä tarvitsisi niellä VR:n hinnoittelua sellaisenaan.

Nykytilanteen ongelma on, että se taho jolla on intressiä tilata, ei saa tilata, ja se taho jolla on oikeus tuottaa, ei ole halua tuottaa. LVM ja VR voivat keskinäisissä keskusteluissaan todeta, ettei tuota liikennettä tilaaja halua tilata eikä prospektiivinen tuottaja tuottaa. Eli sitä ei tule. Jos molemmat neuvotteluosapuolet vaihdettaisiin sellaisiin joilla on halu tilata ja tuottaa niin sitten liikennettä voisi syntyä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Junaliikenteen voittokulku Turun tai Tampereen seuduilla ei ole enää mahdollinen. Kaupunkien omat päätökset, halu rakentaa autotietä ja ihmisten vakiintuneet liikkumistottumukset eivät tue tätä. Täytyy tapahtua ihmeitä, ennen kuin lähijuna on Turussa tai Tampereella Pop.


Tämä on mun mielestä hyvin tärkeä pointti. En sanoisi, että junien voittokulku ei ole mahdollinen. On se mahdollinen, mutta haasteita on. En tiedä, onko kaikkia haasteita edes ymmärretty ja onko niihin etsitty ratkaisuja.

Vaikka teoriassa väestöpohja riittäisi junaliikenteelle, niin tulisiko sinne juniin oikeasti matkustajia, kun ihmiset ovat tottuneet jo kulkemaan joko omalla autolla tai bussilla? Ja millä keinoilla juniin sitten houkuteltaisiin matkustajia? Pelkkä junien olemassaolo, vaikka se mediassa varmasti saakin paljon huomiota, ei riitä. Markkinoinnilla ja hinnoittelulla on tässä avainasema. Kaikkein tärkeimmässä asemassa on kuitenkin luotettavuus ja ennenkaikkea pysyvyys.

Suurin virhe on tietysti ollut se, että liikenne on aikanaan loppunut. Kun se pitkän tauon jälkeen alkaa uudelleen, kestää ikuisuuden, ennen kuin on "kaikkien" tiedossa, että Salosta lähtee aina viisi minuuttia yli tasatunnin juna Turkuun, ja se pysähtyy siellä, täällä ja tuolla. Jne.




> VR:llä on mielestäni täysi oikeus kieltäytyä sellaisesta liiketoiminnasta, jonka tuotosta ja varmuudesta ei ole takuita. Yksi vaihtoehto on tehdä ao.kuntien kanssa yhteistyössä poliittinen periaatepäätös, jossa junaliikenne toteutetaan tietyssä mittakaavassa, kannattipa se tai ei, piste. Kilpailutetussa mallissa ao.kaupungin "HSL" tilaa liikennesuoritteen ja junat ajavat joko seisontakuormassa tai tyhjinä aina samalla hintaa.


Juuri näin se liikenne on käytännössä pakko toteuttaa, jotta saadaan takuut liikenteen jatkuvuuden turvaamisesta. Eli jos/kun lähijunaliikenne vaikkapa Turku-Salo-linjalla alkaa, on matkustajille reilusti kerrottava, että me ajamme nyt näitä junia vähintään viisi vuotta ja vähintään kerran tunnissa suuntaansa ma-su. Vaikka tulisi miten paljon takkiin.

Potentiaalinen junamatkustaja ei luovu autostaan eikä muuta junaradan varrelle eikä muutenkaan ole valmis muuttamaan kulkutottumuksiaan, ellei hän voi varmuudella olettaa, että junaliikenne jatkuu vielä huomisen jälkeenkin. Myös, vaikka matkustajamäärät eivät vastaisi tavoitteita, kustannukset olisivat suunniteltua suuremmat tai tulisi muita yllätyksiä.

Sen vuoksi on oleellista, ettei yksityinen operaattori, jollainen osakeyhtiömuotoinen VR:kin tuottotavoitteineen on, hoida liikennettä omalla riskillään. Silloin liikenne voi hyvin äkkiä loppua tai muuttua, eikä jatkuvuuteen ole luottoa. Tilaajan pitää olla HSL-tyyppinen ylikunnallinen joukkoliikenneorganisaatio, maakunta tms. Operaattori voi sitten olla mikä tahansa hinnaltaan ja laadultaan kilpailukykyinen yhtiö, vaikka VR.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Omiin arvioihin minulla lienee oikeus, vaikka toki toivon syvästi olevani aivan väärässä.


Mitkä ne omat arvosi ovat? Olen jo moneen kertaan kysynyt, kenen asialla olet? Oletko kuluttajan/työläisen/kansalaisen vaiko VR-Yhtymän asialla? Vai jonkun muun asialla? Miten siihen on niin vaikea vastata?

Muuten totean edelliseen viestiisi, että sinulta näyttää puuttuvan perspektiivi. Et tunne historiaa kyllin pitkälle ymmärtääksesi mitä Suomessa on tapahtunut II maailmansodan jälkeen. Mikko Laaksonen maintsi sinulle, että VR on itse vielä virastona ollessaan päättänyt lakkauttaa paikallisjunaliikenteen. Syynä oli se, että VR näki paikallisjunaliikenteen tulevaisuuden tarpeettomaksi, koska autoilu tulee hoitamaan sen liikkumisen, mikä hoidettiin 1950-luvulla paikallisjunilla. Lähdekritiikki on tervettä, mutta kun tämän voi lukea VR:n omasta historiikista, niin eiköhän se aika varamasti ole juuri sitä mitä on kirjoitettu. Mutta tämän sinä sivuutat ja koitat vierittää syytä jonnekin muualle.

Eli ei tässä ole kyse mistään porvarihallituksen yksityistämiskampanjasta  edelleenkään kukaan ei ole koskaan ollut myymässä VR-Yhtymää mihinkään  vaan huomattavasti pidemmästä asenteellisesta jatkumosta. Vaikka maailma ympärillä muuttuu, täällä eletään 1960-luvun autohuumassa edelleen. Ja sitä huumaa tukee sinunlaisesi ajattelu: ei tule paikallisjunia eikä tule ratikoita mihinkään, eikä pidä muuttaa mitään, koska ei kuitenkaan mistään tule mitään. Se, että muualla asiat menevät parempaan suuntaan, otetaan virheistä oppia ja muutetaan asioita, ei vaikuta mitään, koska Suomen erityisolosuhteissa ei voi muuttaa mitään eikä tehtä mitään toisin.




> Minä vihjaan, että VR on ennenkin ymmärtänyt laadun päälle ja hyvä niin. Junan pitää miellyttää matkustajia 40 vuotta, joten niiden hankinnassa ei kannata kitsastella. Jos Sm1- ja Sm2-junat olisi aikoinaan hankittu tämän foorumin kitupiikkiosaston mieltymysten mukaan niin arvatenkin taso olisi sellaista, ettei kukaan tämän päivän matkustaja astuisi niihin aikanaan selvin päin.


Ovatko Sm1-2 -junat mielestäsi hyviä vai huonoja? Ymmärsin aluksi, että selität niitä täysiksi romuiksi kun ne eivät ole kuin Sm4. Nyt ne ovatkin hienoja, koska jotkut kitupiikit eivät ole niitä joskus pilanneet.

Huomaan, että et ole perillä siitä, minkälaisia junia nykyään tehdään ja mihin hintaan. Et myöskään ole perillä siitä, miten junia ylläpidetään. Etkä siitä, millä tavoin ja minkälaisina junia hankitaan. Jos olisit näistä asioista perillä, tietäisit, ettei pelkällä rahalla saa hyvää ja on turhaa ostaa ominaisuuksia, joita ei tarvita.




> Suurin virhe on tietysti ollut se, että liikenne on aikanaan loppunut. Kun se pitkän tauon jälkeen alkaa uudelleen, kestää ikuisuuden, ennen kuin on "kaikkien" tiedossa, että Salosta lähtee aina viisi minuuttia yli tasatunnin juna Turkuun, ja se pysähtyy siellä, täällä ja tuolla. Jne.


Onneksi ei ihan ikuisuutta, kun asiat tehdään oikeassa järjestyksessä. Erinomainen esimerkki tästä on Martinlaakson rata. Paikallisliikenteen perustaminen muualle on samanlainen asia, vain sillä erotuksella, että Martinlaaksoon ei ollut minkäänlaista rataa. Mutta minkä hyvänsä radanvarren asutuksen, vanhan tai uuden kannalta on yhdentekevää, onko rataa vai ei, jos omalla kohdalla ei pysähdy junaa johon voi nousta ja matkustaa. Monen Suomen kaupungin etu on, että kun rata on jo olemassa, ei ole ongelmaa radan rakentamisen kustantamisesta, vain liikenteen hinnasta. Eikä siinä ole ongelma se, että liikenne maksaa enemmän kuin lipputuloilla saadaan. Sama on tilanne jo nyt bussien kanssa. Oikein hoidettuna junien tukeminen on halvempaa kuin bussien tukeminen.




> Sm1 ja Sm2 junat ovat tekniseltä laadultaan ja luotettavuudeltaan käsittääkseni aika huonoja. Ainakin jos vertailukohtana pidetään vaikka NRI ja NRII kalustoa tai vanhoja sinisiä vaunuja.


Niin, Sm1-junat olivat niin huonoja, että niiden jatkoksi tilattiin samanlaisia Sm2-junia, joiden olennaisin ero oli keveämpi alumiinikori, jolla säästettiin energiaa.

Sm1-2, Nr1-2 ja M100 ovat kaikki saman ajan tuotteita, jotka perustuvat samoihin teknologioihin ja tulevat samasta tehtaasta ja samojen suunnittelijoiden piirustuslaudoilta. M100-junat ovat käyneet peruskorjauksessa, eikä niitä muutettu mitenkään. Nr1-2 -ratikoihin on tehty elinaikana joukko muutoksia, joilla vaunuja on pidetty valmistusajankohtaa ajanmukaisempina tekniikan kehittyessä. Sm1-2 -junia on pidetty normaalissa kunnossa mutta yhtäkkiä on alettu selittää, että ne ovat kehnoja ja ne pitäisi hävittää.

Ainoa ero näissä kolmessa on, että HKL on halunnut jatkaa hankkimansa omaisuuden käyttöä voidakseen toimia kustannustehokkaasti. Siksi se on ylläpitänyt kalustoaan eikä alkanut selittää, että ne ovat muuttuneet romuiksi. Sen sijaan VR-Yhtymällä on intressi hävittää tarpeettomaksi jäävä kalusto mahdollisimman nopeasti suojellakseen määräävää markkina-asemaansa ja kilpailijoiden uhkaa. Sille on tarkoituksenmukaista selittää eduskunnan valiokuntaa myöten, että se ajaa romujunilla, jotka ovat liikenteelle vaaraksi.

Enkä malta olla lopuksi toteamatta, että kaikki tässä puheena oleva toiminta on julkisessa omistuksessa. Ei tässä ole mukana pahaa kapitalistiporvaria tai ranskalaisriistäjää. Ei ole kyse siitä, että joku on sosialisti ja toinen kapitalisti ja se ratkaisee hyvän ja pahan. Ei sekään ratkaise, onko sillä julkisella omistajalla monopoli vai ei, kun molemmilla on. Vaan se, mikä on asetettu toiminnan tavoitteeksi: tuottaa kuljetuspalveluita vai rahaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Finnairilla oli aiemmin monopoli ja nyt se on vapailla markkinoilla, enää kotimaan lentoliikenne ei ole peruspalvelua, vaan monelta osin riippakivi, johon joudutaan investoimaan rahaa (vrt. Savonlinna, Seinäjoki ja Varkaus, joiden liikenteeseen kilpailutetaan yhtiö yhteiskunnan rahoilla, nykyinen liikennöitsijä Finncomm)


Sivuhuomautuksena tähän sen verran, että Seinäjoki-Helsinki -väli taitaa olla niitä harvoja Suomessa, joilla nykyiset Pendolinot oikeasti kilpailevat lentoliikenteen kanssa, lähinnä varsin suoran ja nopean Parkanon radan ansiosta. VR:n tämän hetken aikataulussa Seinäjoki-Helsinki -matkaan menee Pendolla 2 t 40 min. Lentoaika on n. 50 min ja lentokentälle on keskustasta molemmissa päissä 20 - 30 min matka. Sanoisin, että tuommoisen lennon joutaakin lopettaa jos ei kannata (Seinäjoen-reitti on ollut katkolla mennen tullen perustamisesta asti).

----------


## 339-DF

> Onneksi ei ihan ikuisuutta, kun asiat tehdään oikeassa järjestyksessä. Erinomainen esimerkki tästä on Martinlaakson rata. Paikallisliikenteen perustaminen muualle on samanlainen asia, vain sillä erotuksella, että Martinlaaksoon ei ollut minkäänlaista rataa.


Mutta eikö Martinlaakson rata tehty koko lailla samaan aikaan radanvarren lähiöiden kanssa, siis idealla että lähiöön muuttava tietää, että sinne on juna (metro) tulossa? Lisäksi tuossa on iso ero Turun/Tampereen tilanteeseen siinä, että jos rata rakennetaan tyhjästä vain tätä liikennettä varten, on perusteltua olettaa, ettei se liikenne ihan heti lopu. Vaikkapa kehäradallahan tullaan ajelemaan autoiden peltojen halki ja alla, varmaan aika tyhjillä junilla. Mutta silti Kivistön aseman vierestä asunnon ostava tietää, ettei se junaliikenne kuitenkaan ihan heti lopu, kun sille on ratakin tehty.

Sen sijaan olemassaolevalle kaukoliikenneradalle tuotu uusi lähiliikenne saadaan sieltä hetkessä pois, jos se ei täytäkään tuottotavoitetta. Rata ja kaukoliikenne jää ennalleen. Siksi olisi tärkeää luvata markkinoinnissa, että ajetaan vähintään viisi vuotta, tai mikä nyt olisikaan riittävä minimi. Minimi riippuu siitä, miten pitkälle keskiverto ihminen suunnittelee tulevaisuuttaan. Kuinka kauan ollaan nykyisessä työpaikassa, kuinka usein ostetaan uusi auto, kuinka usein halutaan uusi koti?




> VR:n tämän hetken aikataulussa Seinäjoki-Helsinki -matkaan menee Pendolla 2 t 40 min. Lentoaika on n. 50 min ja lentokentälle on keskustasta molemmissa päissä 20 - 30 min matka. Sanoisin, että tuommoisen lennon joutaakin lopettaa jos ei kannata (Seinäjoen-reitti on ollut katkolla mennen tullen perustamisesta asti).


Sitten, kun lentorata joskus on olemassa, nuo Seinäjoen, Porin, Turun, Treen ja Jyväskylän liittymälennot varmaan loppuvatkin. Suurin osa matkustajistahan ei suinkaan matkusta sillä koneella Helsinkiin, vaan jatkaa toisella koneella ulkomaille. Juna ei ole kilpailukykyinen noissa tapauksissa.

Lisäksi harva asuu rautatieaseman vieressä. Kun matka alkaa siellä Sjoella joka tapauksessa autolla tai taksilla, niin ei ole isoa eroa siinä, ajellaanko 30 min lentoasemalle vai 15 min rautatieasemalle.

----------


## teme

> Tämä on mun mielestä hyvin tärkeä pointti. En sanoisi, että junien voittokulku ei ole mahdollinen. On se mahdollinen, mutta haasteita on. En tiedä, onko kaikkia haasteita edes ymmärretty ja onko niihin etsitty ratkaisuja.
> 
> Vaikka teoriassa väestöpohja riittäisi junaliikenteelle, niin tulisiko sinne juniin oikeasti matkustajia, kun ihmiset ovat tottuneet jo kulkemaan joko omalla autolla tai bussilla? Ja millä keinoilla juniin sitten houkuteltaisiin matkustajia? Pelkkä junien olemassaolo, vaikka se mediassa varmasti saakin paljon huomiota, ei riitä. Markkinoinnilla ja hinnoittelulla on tässä avainasema. Kaikkein tärkeimmässä asemassa on kuitenkin luotettavuus ja ennenkaikkea pysyvyys.


Tota, Lahden oikorata? Siitä voidaan tietenkin keskustella että onko järkevää investoida ratoihin, mutta se että investointien jälkeen lopettaisiin liikenne kannattamattoman on minusta aika kaukaa haettua. Tässä maassa en tosin olisi ihan hirveän yllättynyt jos ensin läiskäistäisiin uusradalle radankäyttömaksu ja sitten lopettaisiin liikennöinti kannattamattona koska siihen maksuun ei ole varaa.  :Smile: 




> Juuri näin se liikenne on käytännössä pakko toteuttaa, jotta saadaan takuut liikenteen jatkuvuuden turvaamisesta. Eli jos/kun lähijunaliikenne vaikkapa Turku-Salo-linjalla alkaa, on matkustajille reilusti kerrottava, että me ajamme nyt näitä junia vähintään viisi vuotta ja vähintään kerran tunnissa suuntaansa ma-su. Vaikka tulisi miten paljon takkiin.


Mitä takuita vaikkapa mäntsäläisille on annettu?




> Potentiaalinen junamatkustaja ei luovu autostaan eikä muuta junaradan varrelle eikä muutenkaan ole valmis muuttamaan kulkutottumuksiaan, ellei hän voi varmuudella olettaa, että junaliikenne jatkuu vielä huomisen jälkeenkin. Myös, vaikka matkustajamäärät eivät vastaisi tavoitteita, kustannukset olisivat suunniteltua suuremmat tai tulisi muita yllätyksiä.


Höpsistä. Potentiaalinen autoilija ei myöskään tiedä että onko se motari jota hän nyt pääsee sujuvasti töihin viiden vuoden päästä täysin tukossa. Pitäisin tätä esimerkiksi Turun motarille todennäköisenä eikö se ole estänyt voimakasta väestönkasvua sen varrella. Eivät ihmiset ole noin pitkäjänteisiä.




> Sen vuoksi on oleellista, ettei yksityinen operaattori, jollainen osakeyhtiömuotoinen VR:kin tuottotavoitteineen on, hoida liikennettä omalla riskillään. Silloin liikenne voi hyvin äkkiä loppua tai muuttua, eikä jatkuvuuteen ole luottoa. Tilaajan pitää olla HSL-tyyppinen ylikunnallinen joukkoliikenneorganisaatio, maakunta tms. Operaattori voi sitten olla mikä tahansa hinnaltaan ja laadultaan kilpailukykyinen yhtiö, vaikka VR.


Ylipäänsä olisi oleellista että se joka päättää myös maksaa ja vastaa liikenteen järjestämisestä. Kai se voisi olla valtiokin, mutta niin kauan kuin kaavoitusmonopoli on kunnilla niin liikennekin on niiden asia. Se että valta ja rahat hajautetaan kuntien, kuntayhtymien, maakuntien, muutaman valtioninstanssin ja yhden valtionyhtiön kesken tuottaa lähinnä sekaannuksia, osaoptimointia ja asioiden venymistä, eli sitä nykyistä huttua. Tämä on se seuraavan hallituksen oleinnainen liikenne- ja kaupunkipoliittinen asia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:01 ----------

Ja lisättäköön tuohon otsikkoon liittyen, sikäli kun VR on este sille että kaupunkit pyörittää ihan itse lähiliikenteensä niin VR:n tulee muuttua. Se tapahtuuko tämä kilpailun kautta, julkisten paikallisoperaattoreiden muodossa vai ihan VR:n sisällä on sinänsä toissijaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta eikö Martinlaakson rata tehty koko lailla samaan aikaan radanvarren lähiöiden kanssa, siis idealla että lähiöön muuttava tietää, että sinne on juna (metro) tulossa?


Juuri niin. Mutta olennaista oli, että samaan aikaan kun ratavarret rakennettiin alkoi paikallsijunaliikenne (jolle tietenkin oli pakko rakentaa ratakin). Muualla siis tulee ajoittaa rakentaminen ja olemassa olevalle radalle perustettava paikallisjunaliikenne samaan aikaan. Ja liikenteen pysyvyyden takeena on, että liikenteen järjestää paikallinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen, ei liikevoittoa tavoitteleva monopoliyritys tai yksivuotisen budjettirahoituksen kanssa elävä ministeriö satojen kilometrien päässä Helsingissä.

Se paikallinen viranomainen on tässä avaintekijä. Vain sillä on intressi ylläpitää paikallisjunaliikenne pysyvästi, koska sen on pakko ylläpitää periaatteessa itsensä päättämän uuden alueen joukkoliikenne. Se ei voi lopettaa junia ja viitata kintaalla sille, miten ihmiset sitten kulkevat, koska se joutuu itse järjestämään myös sen, mitä tapahtuisi junaliikenteen lopettamisen jälkeen.

Mutta paikallisviranomainen ei voi lähteä koko hankkeeseen, jos se ei voi kilpailuttaa tai tarvittaessa järjestää junia itse. Nykytilassa pitäisi luottaa yhden vuoden rahoitukseen kerrallaan sekä monopolifirman oikkuihin, joista on taas tänäkin syksynä saatu nähdä esimerkkiä. On niin helppo kiristää rahaa sanomalla, että lopetetaan Mäntsälän junia.

Ja Mäntsälän tapauksessa olennaista on, että siellähän on uusi rata. Mutta ei se mitään takaa, koska ei liikenteen lopettavalle operaattorille mitään ongelmaa tule, vaikka rata ja asema jäävät käyttämättömiksi.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Minun on vaikea vastata tämän tarkemmin, koska en ole kenenkään asialla. Olen yksityinen henkilö, joka käy keskustelua täällä. En kuulu yhteenkään puolueeseen, partiolainen olin 10 vuotta, tosin sitäkään en enää. 

Esitin omat arvioni jo aiemmin ja lienee turha enää toistaa niitä. Tiivistetysti voi sanoa, että minusta raitiotiet ja lähijuna ovat kannatettavia juttuja, mutta en monista syistä usko niiden toteutuvan Turkuun tai Tampereelle. Sen lisäksi arvioni on, että junaliikenteen lakkauttamiseen tietyiltä väleiltä liittyy monia seikkoja, sekä virasto-VR, mutta myös muu poliittinen, taloudellinen ja demografinen tosiseikasto. En ole lukenut VR:n historiikkia ja en epäile, etteikö siellä noin sanottaisi. Mutta tehtyä ei saa tekemättömäksi, se on linjassa sen autoilumyönteisen politiikan kanssa, jota Suomessa edelleen ajetaan esim. Turussa ja Tampereella. Kyse ei ole syyn vierittämisestä johonkin, vaan kokonaisvaltaisesta poliittisesta arviosta. Mielestäni edes 50-60-luvun päätökset eivät ole olennaisia tässä ketjussa, vaan se, millaista omistajaohjauksen tulisi olla.  Näissä asioissa on monenlaisia mielipiteitä ja eri asiat saavat eri keskustelijoilla eri merkityksiä.






> Eli ei tässä ole kyse mistään porvarihallituksen yksityistämiskampanjasta  edelleenkään kukaan ei ole koskaan ollut myymässä VR-Yhtymää mihinkään  vaan huomattavasti pidemmästä asenteellisesta jatkumosta. Vaikka maailma ympärillä muuttuu, täällä eletään 1960-luvun autohuumassa edelleen. Ja sitä huumaa tukee sinunlaisesi ajattelu: ei tule paikallisjunia eikä tule ratikoita mihinkään, eikä pidä muuttaa mitään, koska ei kuitenkaan mistään tule mitään. Se, että muualla asiat menevät parempaan suuntaan, otetaan virheistä oppia ja muutetaan asioita, ei vaikuta mitään, koska Suomen erityisolosuhteissa ei voi muuttaa mitään eikä tehtä mitään toisin.
> Antero


On vaikea tunnistaa tästä omaa mielipidettäni, tokkopa autohuumaa on autottomalla stadilaisella. On sääli, jos sinusta vallitsevan poliittisen tilanteen arviointi on samaa kuin vastustaisin itse ratikoita tai junia. Tässä sinulla on vielä hiukan petraamista.

----------


## hmikko

> Sitten, kun lentorata joskus on olemassa, nuo Seinäjoen, Porin, Turun, Treen ja Jyväskylän liittymälennot varmaan loppuvatkin. Suurin osa matkustajistahan ei suinkaan matkusta sillä koneella Helsinkiin, vaan jatkaa toisella koneella ulkomaille. Juna ei ole kilpailukykyinen noissa tapauksissa.


Juu. Tosin harvakseltaan kulkevien liityntälentojen ongelmana on se, että usein matkustaja päätyy istuskelemaan lentokentällä vielä kauemmin kuin hitaammassa junassa, kun paremmin sopivaa lentoa ei ole. Näin on hyvin usein esim. Helsinki-Vantaa - Turku -bussin kanssa verrattuna liityntälentoon.




> Lisäksi harva asuu rautatieaseman vieressä. Kun matka alkaa siellä Sjoella joka tapauksessa autolla tai taksilla, niin ei ole isoa eroa siinä, ajellaanko 30 min lentoasemalle vai 15 min rautatieasemalle.


Juu, ja ainakin Seinäjoen päässä matkustajia kerääntyy sen verran laajalta, että ajoajat voivat olla tuota selvästi pidempiäkin ja osin yhtä pitkiä molemmille asemille. Junan etu ainakin keskustojen välillä matkaaville on se, että 2 t 40 min matka-ajan saa istua paikallaan ja tuurilla jopa Pendon langaton netti toimii. Lentäessä tulee mitä lie check-iniä, turvatarkastusta ja matkalaukun odottelua siirtymien lisäksi.

----------


## kouvo

> sallittakoon pienenä offtopiccina


Toki. Jatka ihmeessä valitsemallasi linjalla, antaa uskomattoman asiantuntevan kuvan sinusta. Mitäpä noita muita ketjuja käyttämään kun voi yhdessä ketjussa omia "faktatietojaan" täysin offtopic-asioista jankkaamalla yritää kääntää huomion pois siitä että omat argumentit käsiteltävästä asiasta ovat suhteellisen kevyehköllä pohjalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tota, Lahden oikorata? Siitä voidaan tietenkin keskustella että onko järkevää investoida ratoihin, mutta se että investointien jälkeen lopettaisiin liikenne kannattamattoman on minusta aika kaukaa haettua.


Joo, mutta kun se Lahden ratakin on tehty sinne uutena, niin eihän sieltä nyt oteta liikennettä pois. Sehän tässä just onkin erona: jos vaan nykyiselle radalle lisätään liikennettä minimi-investoinnein (pysäkkilaitureita, ohitusraiteita), niin pieni alkuinvestointi ei ole peruste ylläpitää tappiollista liikennettä pakolla. Sen sijaan megainvestoinnin jälkeen ei ole pokkaa ilmoittaa, että ei me ajetakaan enää. Tosin, kuten sanoit, mäntsäläläisillekään ei takuita annettu ja nythän niitä junavuoroja ollaan kovaa vauhtia vähentämässä, vaikka miten on uusi rata ja kaikki.

Että kyllä mä edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että junaliikenteen suksee vaatii takuun siitä, että sitä liikennettä kanssa on vielä ensi vuonnakin. Anterolla oli hyvä pointti tuossa: LVM:n kanssa saa tapella vuosittain siitä, onko rahaa vai ei, ja osakeyhtiömuotoinen operaattori (on se sitten VR tai joku muu) omalla riskillä ei takaa liikennettä edes vuodeksi. Paikallinen viranomainen sen sijaan voi ja sen pitääkin olla tässä tilaaja, maksaja ja takaaja.




> Höpsistä. Potentiaalinen autoilija ei myöskään tiedä että onko se motari jota hän nyt pääsee sujuvasti töihin viiden vuoden päästä täysin tukossa. Pitäisin tätä esimerkiksi Turun motarille todennäköisenä eikö se ole estänyt voimakasta väestönkasvua sen varrella. Eivät ihmiset ole noin pitkäjänteisiä.


Höpsistä vaan sinnekin. Ei se motari tukkeudu päivässä, toisin kuin ne junavuorot, jotka loppuu yön yli. Kun se motarin liikenne lisääntyy pikku hiljaa huomaamatta, se ei tunnu haittaavan ollenkaan samalla tavalla, koska ihminen tottuu siihen, eli vertauksesi ontuu. Ja muuten, ottaen huomioon meidän pikkuruuhkat miljoonan asukkaan pk-seudulla, on kyllä aika vaikeaa kuvitella, että Turkuun saisi aikaiseksi motarille kunnon liikenneruuhkan sillä ihmismäärällä, joka siellä seudulla asuu ja työskentelee.

Mä en tiedä, miten pitkäjänteisiä ihmiset yleisesti ottaen ovat, mutta kyllä ne muuttaa joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrelle, kun se yhteys on jotenkin taattu, niin kuin vaikka ysiratikka on, tai joku Leinelä + kehärata. Sillähän Laajasalon ratikkaa ja maan arvonnousuakin perustellaan. Sen sijaan ei kukaan muuta jonnekin kuuseen sen takia, että vieressä olevalta asemalta ruvettiin viime viikolla ajamaan paikallisjunia, joiden liikenne matkustajien puutteessa loppuu kuukauden kuluttua, kun operaattori Flying Finn Oy:n kassa on tyhjä.

Mä toki toivon, että Turussa ja Tampereella voitaisiin ajaa paikallisjunaliikennettä, ja pidän realistisena, että sille on matkustajapotentiaalia riittävästi. Mutta sitä hommaa ei pidä mennä pilaamaan sillä, että tehdään huolimattomia, virheellisiä tai lyhytjännitteisiä ratkaisuja, joiden vuoksi potentiaali jää hyödyntämättä. Sitä mä tässä ajan takaa. Ja ehkä tuo fiktiivinen nimi antaa jotain osviittaa siitä, mitä mun mielessä liikkuu, eli erilaiset juostenkusten pystyyn vedetyt halpalentoviritykset, jotka kaikki kaatuu samasta syystä. Junapuolella ei tarvita sellaisia.

No, en väitä, että huonoja ratkaisuja oltaisiin junapuolella tekemässäkään. Kun nyt ensin maakuntaliitto tai jonkinlainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen saisi oikeuden tilata sitä liikennettä, että päästäisiin suunnittelussa konkretian puolelle.

----------


## teme

> Joo, mutta kun se Lahden ratakin on tehty sinne uutena, niin eihän sieltä nyt oteta liikennettä pois. Sehän tässä just onkin erona: jos vaan nykyiselle radalle lisätään liikennettä minimi-investoinnein (pysäkkilaitureita, ohitusraiteita), niin pieni alkuinvestointi ei ole peruste ylläpitää tappiollista liikennettä pakolla. Sen sijaan megainvestoinnin jälkeen ei ole pokkaa ilmoittaa, että ei me ajetakaan enää. Tosin, kuten sanoit, mäntsäläläisillekään ei takuita annettu ja nythän niitä junavuoroja ollaan kovaa vauhtia vähentämässä, vaikka miten on uusi rata ja kaikki.


No ei ne investoinnit ihan mitään karkkirahaa ole varsinkaan esimerkiksi Turun mittakaavassa. Turussa Laaksosen mukaan 57 miljoonaa euroa asemiin ja silleen, sivu 35, http://users.utu.fi/mhnerm/Laaksonen...itus031110.pdf Pelkkä Turku - Salo on samaisen esityksen mukaan 12,6 miljoonaa. 




> Että kyllä mä edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että junaliikenteen suksee vaatii takuun siitä, että sitä liikennettä kanssa on vielä ensi vuonnakin. Anterolla oli hyvä pointti tuossa: LVM:n kanssa saa tapella vuosittain siitä, onko rahaa vai ei, ja osakeyhtiömuotoinen operaattori (on se sitten VR tai joku muu) omalla riskillä ei takaa liikennettä edes vuodeksi. Paikallinen viranomainen sen sijaan voi ja sen pitääkin olla tässä tilaaja, maksaja ja takaaja.


Kellekään varmaan tulisi mielenkään edes kysyä aiotaanko tätä junaa liikennöidä jatkossakin, paitsi jos annetaan takuu että se liikennöi johonkin saakka.




> Höpsistä vaan sinnekin. Ei se motari tukkeudu päivässä, toisin kuin ne junavuorot, jotka loppuu yön yli. Kun se motarin liikenne lisääntyy pikku hiljaa huomaamatta, se ei tunnu haittaavan ollenkaan samalla tavalla, koska ihminen tottuu siihen, eli vertauksesi ontuu. Ja muuten, ottaen huomioon meidän pikkuruuhkat miljoonan asukkaan pk-seudulla, on kyllä aika vaikeaa kuvitella, että Turkuun saisi aikaiseksi motarille kunnon liikenneruuhkan sillä ihmismäärällä, joka siellä seudulla asuu ja työskentelee.


Tarkoitin Veikkola/Vihti/Lohja eli Helsingin päässä. 20 000 Histalaista pystyy periaatteessa jo keskenään käyttämään yhden motarin kapasiteetin.




> Mä toki toivon, että Turussa ja Tampereella voitaisiin ajaa paikallisjunaliikennettä, ja pidän realistisena, että sille on matkustajapotentiaalia riittävästi. Mutta sitä hommaa ei pidä mennä pilaamaan sillä, että tehdään huolimattomia, virheellisiä tai lyhytjännitteisiä ratkaisuja, joiden vuoksi potentiaali jää hyödyntämättä. Sitä mä tässä ajan takaa. Ja ehkä tuo fiktiivinen nimi antaa jotain osviittaa siitä, mitä mun mielessä liikkuu, eli erilaiset juostenkusten pystyyn vedetyt halpalentoviritykset, jotka kaikki kaatuu samasta syystä. Junapuolella ei tarvita sellaisia.


No kyllä noi investoinnit on sen verran suuria että tuskin niihin ihan ajattelematta lähdetään, sinänsä ihan asiallinen huolenaihe eli tehdään kunnolla kun tehdään ja kaavoitus mukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kellekään varmaan tulisi mielenkään edes kysyä aiotaanko tätä junaa liikennöidä jatkossakin, paitsi jos annetaan takuu että se liikennöi johonkin saakka.


Ehkä vaan on niin, että sä olet optimistisempi kuin minä. Se meille sallittakoon. Molemmille.  :Smile: 




> Tarkoitin Veikkola/Vihti/Lohja eli Helsingin päässä. 20 000 Histalaista pystyy periaatteessa jo keskenään käyttämään yhden motarin kapasiteetin.


Joo, Helsingin päässä kyllä. On muuten kasvanutkin jo pikku hiljaa. Aamuruuhkan jonot ovat paljon pidempiä ja pitkäkestoisempia nyt kuin 10 vuotta sitten.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Ketjussa on mainittu, että 160 km/h ajavalle veturinkuljettajalle maksetaan piirun verran enemmän kuin 140 km/h ajavalle. Joidenkin Pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolisten asemien lipunmyyntien lopettamisten perusteluna VR on maininnut, että uusien liikenteenohjaajien koulutukseen ei kuulu lipunmyynti. Kuinka kamalan pitkän koulutuksen sivutoiminen lipunmyyjä tarvitsee? Olisikohan oikeampi syy ollut, että lippuja myyvälle liikenteenohjaajalle pitäisi maksaa piirun tai jonkin muun verran enemmän kuin "pelkälle" liikenteenohjaajalle?  

Ketjussa on ihmetelty, mitä järkevää käyttöä Dm12-vaunulle voisi olla. Mielestäni kiskobussilla liikennöinti olisi perusteltua, jos se pystyy selvästi nopeampaan aikatauluun kuin maantiebussi samalla välillä. Jos reitin ei tarvitse yltää Vaasaan asti, Jyväskylän ja Seinäjoen välisille vuoroille riittäisi varmaankin yleensä Dm12-vaunu. Sillä matka-aika on kolmisen tuntia, mutta olemassa olevilla maantiebusseilla yleensä nelisen tuntia. Jos radat olisivat 120 km/h -kunnossa, vastaavanlainen nopeammuus olisi Jyväskylä - Ylivieska ja Joensuu - Kontiomäki (Oulu) -reiteillä. No, hyvä että Oulusta pääsee junalla sentään Kuopion ja Helsingin suuntiin.

Ketjussa on mainittu Turku-Salo -paikallisjuna. Jossain muualla on sen matka-ajaksi kerrottu 42min. Työmatkalaisten kannalta olsi ehkä paikallaan, että juna lähtisi Salosta 13 yli ja Meriniityn seisakkeelta 15 yli täyden tunnin. Vastaavasti tulo minuuteilla 45 ja 47. Tällöin tulo Turussa olisi 5 vaille ja lähtö 5 yli täyden tunnin. Turku-Helsinki -juna tulisi taajiksen perässä, pysähtyisi Salossa min 50-52 ja saapuisi Helsinkiin ehkä vajaa tunti myöhemmin (Lohjan kautta). Vastaavasti palatessa pysähdys Salossa min 08-10. Mielestäni tällainen aikataulukokonaisuus sopisi sekä Salossa työssäkäyville että paikallisasemien ja Pääkaupunkiseudun välisille Salossa vaihtaville matkustajille.

Ketjussa mainitulla pitkän matkan moottorijunalla, joka kulkee 160 km/h, olisi mukava matkustaa myös  Oulusta Raaheen. Raahe on piirun verran isompi kaupunki kuin Uusikaupunki ja Oulu piirun verran pienempi kuin Turku. Sähkörata on valmiina, mutta Tuomiojalta pitäisi päästä Raaheen vähintään 120 km/h. Tähän ehkä päästäisiin tasoristeysalueiden puutarhanhoitoa tehostamalla. Jos juna kulkisi 2-4 tunnin välein, riittäisi yksi junayksikkö.

----------


## PNu

> Sm1 ja Sm2 junat ovat tekniseltä laadultaan ja luotettavuudeltaan käsittääkseni aika huonoja. Ainakin jos vertailukohtana pidetään vaikka NRI ja NRII kalustoa tai vanhoja sinisiä vaunuja.


Jaa. Minun käsitykseni mukaan Sm1 ja Sm2 ovat yleisesti ottaen olleet erittäin luotettavia. Talviongelmia niissä on kyllä ollut mutta vertailu sinisiin vaunuihin tai raitiovaunuihin ei kyllä kerro mitään. Moottorijuna on aika paljon monimutkaisempi, kuin tavallinen matkustajavaunu ja raitiovaunut säilytetään luppoaikoina lähinnä sisätiloissa.

Mutta ennen kaikkea Sm1 ja Sm2 edustavat tekniikkaa, jota ensimmäisten Sm1-junien valmistuessa (1968) ei maailmanlaajuisestikaan oltu osattu rakentaa kuin vasta noin kolmen vuoden ajan. Ylipäätään Suomessa ei liene ollut mitään toista kiskokalustosarjaa, joka olisi valmistuessaan ollut yhtä moderni. No Dr16 ehkä oli mutta se vaatikin noin 6 vuotta kestäneen koeliikenteen, ennen kuin saatiin toimimaan tyydyttävästi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:43 ----------




> Ovatko Sm1-2 -junat mielestäsi hyviä vai huonoja? Ymmärsin aluksi, että selität niitä täysiksi romuiksi kun ne eivät ole kuin Sm4.


No sitten ymmärsit täysin väärin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> VR:n osalta voi todeta, että autoistuminen, maaltamuutto ja moni muukin asia romahduttivat Suomessa junamatkustamisen osuuden.. Tämä tendenssi takuuvarmasti pannut VR:n ajattelemaan aikanaan mitä erilaisimpia ratkaisuja.


Sinulta puuttuu peruslistasta: henkilöjunayhteyksien heikentäminen ja lakkauttaminen. Lisäksi käytät virheellistä käsitettä "autoistuminen" kun oikea käsite Suomessa on "autoistaminen". 

Suomessa pyrittiin erityisesti 1950-70-luvuilla mutta myös öljykriisin jälkeen tarkoituksellisesti ja määrätietoisesti  siihen, että auton käyttö kasvaa. Tämä oli osa prosessia, jossa materiaalin ja energian käyttöä tarkoituksellisesti kasvatettiin koska nähtiin sen suoraan lisäävän elintasoa. Taustalla oli mm. se, että Suomi sai öljyn Neuvostoliiton taloustukena ja öljynjalostamot USA:n Iso-Britannian ja Ranskan taloustukena. (Tästä lisää Markku Kuisman mainiosta Nesteen historiasta Kylmä sota ja kuuma öljy)

Raidejoukkoliikennettä ajettiin voimaperäisesti alas, koska oletettiin, että auton käyttö kasvaa USA:n tasoon Ruotsin tason kautta. Logiikka oli ihan yksinkertaisesti: USA on tulevaisuus, ja Ruotsi meistä xx% pidemmällä kehitystä USA:ksi, ergo meidän on tehtävä samoin kuin USA:ssa, tietämättä mistä siellä tapahtuneet muutokset johtuivat. Yleensä muita esikuvia kuin Ruotsi tai USA ei käytetty.

Suomessa keskeinen autoistamisen työkalu oli järjestelmällinen raidejoukkoliikenteen alasajo lukuunottamatta kaupunkien välistä liikennettä ja Helsingin seudun liikennettä. Ei edes pyritty selvittämään, missä liikennettä olisi voinut kehittää tai tehostaa. 

Raidejoukkoliikennettä lähdettiin ajamaan alas jo ennen kun sen matkamäärät edes romahtivat, tai muista syistä johtuva matkamäärän lasku tulkittiin johtuvaksi autoistumisesta.

Paikallisjunaliikenne ajettiin määrätietoisesti alas siten, että ensin aikataulut muutettiin sellaisiksi, että junaa oli mahdoton käyttää, ja kun matkamäärä oli romahtanut, lopetettiin loputkin. Paikallisjunaliikenteen alasajon aikana useaan kertaan on ollut tilanne, jossa jäljelläolevilla paikallisjunilla on esimerkiksi ollut mahdotonta käydä töissä tai koulussa tai esimerkiksi on ollut pysähdykset vain toiseen suuntaan. Tämä käy ilmi ihan aikatauluistakin; minulla on kooste Turun paikallisjunayhteyksistä ajalta 1950-1991.

1960-luvun lopullakaan autonomistus ei ollut niin kattavaa, että auto olisi oikeasti ollut valtaosalle väestöstä realistinen kulkumuotovaihtoehto.

Samanlaisia prosesseja on toki ollut muuallakin. Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että Suomi on ainoa pohjoismaa jossa kaikki pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinen paikallisjunaliikenne ajettiin alas. Ruotsissa, Tanskassa ja Norjassa on jäljellä paikallisjunia myös muilla seuduilla.




> Junaliikenteen voittokulku Turun tai Tampereen seuduilla ei ole enää mahdollinen. Kaupunkien omat päätökset, halu rakentaa autotietä ja ihmisten vakiintuneet liikkumistottumukset eivät tue tätä. Täytyy tapahtua ihmeitä, ennen kuin lähijuna on Turussa tai Tampereella Pop.


Tämä on helpohkoa todeta vääräksi oletukseksi ihan kahdella perusteella:
- Selvitetyt lähijunayhteydet ovat useilla todellisilla matkatarpeilla nopea ja kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto, erityisesti asiointi-, koulu-, ja työmatkoilla Turun ja Tampereen keskustoihin, mutta myös esimerkiksi työmatkoilla Saloon tai eräillä virkistysmatkoilla. Potentiaalista kysyntää siis on.
- Kokemukset kaupunkirakenteeltaan ja yhteiskuntajärjestelmältään vastaavilta sekä vielä autoistuneemmilta seuduilta Saksasta ja Ruotsista - esimerkiksi Baden-Württembergistä ja Skånesta - osoittavat, että kun toteutetaan vetovoimaiset paikallisjunayhteydet, niitä myös käytetään.

Toki tämä vaatii riittävän palvelutason - esimerkiksi ko. tahot totesivat, että liikenteen on kuljettava vähintään tunnin vuorovälillä koko liikennöintiaika. Samoin kaikilla näillä seuduilla on panostettu hyvin paljon joukkoliikenteen markkinointiin, tiedotukseen, sitouttamiseen ja esimerkiksi pyöräilyn ja junan yhteistoimintaan.

Minusta on kuitenkin uskottavaa, että jos autontuottajamaissa Saksassa ja Ruotsissa, joissa auto on vielä Suomea keskeisempi osa kansallista identiteettiä, tämä onnistuu, niin kyllä Suomessakin.




> Kilpailutetussa mallissa ao.kaupungin "HSL" tilaa liikennesuoritteen ja junat ajavat joko seisontakuormassa tai tyhjinä aina samalla hintaa.


No, tätä malliahan tässä koko ajan esitetään. Eli tilaaja tilaa junaliikenteen joko VR yhtymältä tai kilpailutettuna, ja pitää lipputulot, joilla katetaan pääosa liikenteen kuluista. Tilaaja kantaa riskin, jota ei jää liikennöitsijälle. Oleellista on, että sekä liikennöintimenojen että tulojen pitää olla tilaajan hallittavissa. Toki tietysti mallin pitää toimia niin, että jos matkustajia tulee, lisätään myös liikennettä.

Ajatuksena on, että mikäli liikenne tilataan VR yhtymältä, tilaaja tekee hartiavoimin työtä matkojen saamiseksi. Mikäli liikennöitsijä on kilpailutettu, voidaan harkinnan mukaan sälyttää markkinointityötä myös liikennöitsijöille.

Olen itse esimerkiksi ajatellut, että kun paikallisjunaliikenne alkaa niin esimerkkeinä:
- Kutsutaan kaikki vaikutusalueen päiväkoti- ja kouluryhmät ajelulle, niin yhdeltäkään lapsiperheeltä ei jää huomaamatta että paikallisjunaliikenne on alkanut.
- Jaetaan joka kotiin useaan kertaan tiedotteet liikenteestä
- Sitoutetaan paikalliset yritykset liikenteeseen esimerkiksi informaatiokartoin.
- Koska pyöräliityntä on elintärkeää, järjestetään kunnon pyöräpysäköinti ja edistetään talvipyöräilyä.




> eri lähteistä saamieni tietojen mukaan.


Lähteitä pöytään, kiitos. 

Lisäksi olisi ihan hyvä, jos pidettäisiin mielessä, että VR-yhtymä ja sen ammattiliitot ovat joukkoliikenteessä painoarvoltaan suurin piirtein yhtä vahva lobbari kuin Linja-autoliitto.

----------


## PNu

> 1960-luvun lopullakaan autonomistus ei ollut niin kattavaa, että auto olisi oikeasti ollut valtaosalle väestöstä realistinen kulkumuotovaihtoehto.


En ole varsinaisesti eri mieltä mutta 60-luvulla ja sitä varhaisemmalla ajalla myös moottoripyörät ja mopedit olivat hyötyajoneuvoja (toisin kuin nykyään). Jopa traktoreita ja kuorma-autoja käytettiin henkilöliikenteessä. Toisin sanoen pelkästään joukkoliikenteen varassa olevien kotitalouksien määrä ei tuohonkaan aikaan ollut välttämättä niin pieni, kuin henkilöautojen määrän perusteella voisi kuvitella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Espoon kaupunki haluaa että selvitetään jotenkin pari kertaa halvempi Kehä II, kukaan ei tosin tiedä mitä se edes tarkottaisi.


En tiedä onko se lopulta hyvä asia. Näkeehän jo Kehä I:stä, että ensin on rakennettu halpa moottorikatu, jota sitten levennetään liittymä kerrallaan. Todennäköisesti kokonaishinta tulee ainakin kaksi kertaa kalliimmaksi, ja toteutus on nopeampaa ja helpompaa, kun hankkeita voidaan hyväksyä "halpoina" sadan miljoonan euron palasina.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:14 ----------




> Suurin virhe on tietysti ollut se, että liikenne on aikanaan loppunut. Kun se pitkän tauon jälkeen alkaa uudelleen, kestää ikuisuuden, ennen kuin on "kaikkien" tiedossa, että Salosta lähtee aina viisi minuuttia yli tasatunnin juna Turkuun, ja se pysähtyy siellä, täällä ja tuolla. Jne.


Jos sen markkinointiin käytetään sama summa kuin Z-junan korvauksiin, ei kestä kauankaan, kun tiedossa on, ja lisäksi vielä reilusti intoa käyttää.

----------


## Max

> Minulla on kooste Turun paikallisjunayhteyksistä ajalta 1950-1991.


Tuo olisi todella mielenkiintoista nähdä. Onko se mahdollista?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Jos kerran ollaan liikuttavan yksimielisiä siitä, että yhteiskuntaa "autoistettiin" ja se siis autoistui sotien jälkeen (toteamme siis, että hauki on kala ja meressä on vettä) voin ilolla todeta olevani oikeassa: junaliikenteen loppuminen jostakin oli osa laajempaa yhteiskunnallista prosessia, jossa asianosaisena ei ollut ainoastaan VR, vaan moni muukin tekijä. Ruman sanan sanon, kun sanon, että Turussa ja Tampereella vire on ollut samanlainen näihin päiviin asti. 

Lopputilanne on kuitenkin ikävä eikä mielestäni ole kovinkaan  vahvoja merkkejä siitä, että edistysaskeleita haluttaisiin ottaa muulla kuin ehkä pk-seudulla. Tämä keskustelu on viimeistään osoittanut, että junaliikenteen avaaminen kilpailulle ei ole se Gordioninsolmu, jota yritetään aukaista. Se muuttaa markkinoita, ei välttämättä poliittisia haluja. Viimeisimpänä, muttei suinkaan vähäisimpänä voi todeta, että oikeita vastauksia on vähän, mielenkiintoisia näkemyksiä sitäkin enemmän.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuo olisi todella mielenkiintoista nähdä. Onko se mahdollista?


Kyseessä on Turun seudun paikallisjuna-aikataulut kopioituna Turisteista (koko maan aikataulukooste) 5 v välein 1950-1990 ja lisäksi Uudenkaupungin junan viimeinen aikataulu.
Näitä ei ole lyhyt asia skannata ja laittaa esille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:14 ----------




> toteamme siis, että hauki on kala ja meressä on vettä


Myös "itsestäänselvät" asiat on purettava. Lisäksi on aivan eri asia puhua "autoistumisesta" (passiivinen kehitys, johon ei vaikuteta) ja "autoistamisesta" (tarkoituksellinen toiminta). 




> Tämä keskustelu on viimeistään osoittanut, että junaliikenteen avaaminen kilpailulle ei ole se Gordioninsolmu, jota yritetään aukaista.


Junaliikenteen osalta raamit on muutettava niin, että paikalliset viranomaiset voivat päättää, millaista liikennettä ajetaan, maksaa siitä aiheutuvat kustannukset ja hallita kustannuksia.

Kilpailulle avaaminen on yksi keino ratkaista ko. tavoite.

Nykyinen ohjausmekanismi eli VR yhtymän yksinoikeus ja "ostoliikenne" on tarkoittanut, että on yksi valtakunnallinen raami, jossa ei huomioida muiden seutujen kuin Helsinki paikallisjunaliikennetarpeita, eivätkä junaliikenteen kustannukset ole tilaajien hallittavissa.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Jo vain, autoistaminen on juurikin sitä, mitä esim. Turku ja Tampere ovat määrätietoisesti vuosikausia tehneet. Olen aivan samaa mieltä, että autoistamista on todella olemassa. Turun osaltahan alueen valtalehti on jopa tehnyt paljon juttuja Turun autoistumisesta, mutta fiksumpaa itseasiassa olisi puhua autoistamisesta. Vai meneekö sekin VR:n piikkiin? Vaikea kuvitella, kun miettiin, että katulevennystenkin takia on purettu isoja vanhoja kivitaloja.

http://www.ts.fi/kotimaa/?ts=1,3:100...13,1:0:0:0:0:0

Paikalliset viranomaiset saavat puolestani tilata mitä vain. Kyse ei olekaan siitä. En silti pidä oman arvioni ja muiden kuulemieni arvioiden perusteella, että Tampereella tai Turussa olisi lähijunia 5 vuoden päästä. Asiasta taitaa olla turha kiistellä vetäydyn väittelyn areenalta tässä asiassa. Jäämme odottamaan kummankin kaupungin tiikerinloikkaa sekä ikuisen pahantekijän, VR:n kukistumista.

_Qui vit, verra._

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Paikalliset viranomaiset saavat puolestani tilata mitä vain. Kyse ei olekaan siitä.


Ei olekaan. Vaikka sinä sallisit tilaamisen niin nykyinen lainsäädäntö ei salli.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Paikalliset viranomaiset saavat puolestani tilata mitä vain.


Jos saavat, niin pitää luoda sille puitteet. Nykyisen Suomen lainsäädännön mukaan paikalliset viranomaiset eivät saa tilata paikallisjunaliikennettä. Sitä saavat tilata vain Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö sekä HSL. Jos halutaan, että saavat, täytyy joko muuttaa lakia tai sopia puitteet, jolla saadaan tehdä paikallisjunaliikenteen hankinnassa paikallisten viranomaisten ja LVM:n yhteistyönä.

Mielestäni on kovin putkinäköistä syyttää vain kuntia autoistamispolitiikasta. Valtio on edistänyt sitä kahta kautta:
- Rajoittamalla muiden seutujen kuin Helsingin oikeutta järjestää joukkoliikennettä. Ennen 3.12.2009 seuduilla ei ollut mahdollisuutta muuhun seutuliikenteeseen kuin linjalupaliikenteeseen. Samoin linjalupaliikenne oli lupaviranomaiskaupungeissa ensisijainen järjestämistapa. Tampere ja Turku eivät pitkään aikaan saaneet lainkaan tukea itse omana toimintana ja ostoliikenteenä järjestettyyn joukkoliikenteelle.
- Rahoittamalla avokätisesti seudullisia autoliikenteen väyliä ja eikä lainkaan joukkoliikenteen väyliä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaikka teoriassa väestöpohja riittäisi junaliikenteelle, niin tulisiko sinne juniin oikeasti matkustajia, kun ihmiset ovat tottuneet jo kulkemaan joko omalla autolla tai bussilla? Ja millä keinoilla juniin sitten houkuteltaisiin matkustajia? Pelkkä junien olemassaolo, vaikka se mediassa varmasti saakin paljon huomiota, ei riitä. Markkinoinnilla ja hinnoittelulla on tässä avainasema. Kaikkein tärkeimmässä asemassa on kuitenkin luotettavuus ja ennenkaikkea pysyvyys.


Potentiaalia ainakaan Tampereen seudulla ei tarvitse epäillä. Itse varsinaisen Tampereen viereisine kehyskuntineen liikenteen varaan lähijunia ei voi laskea, vaan potentiaali tulee kauempana olevista radanvarsitaajamista, joita ovat ennen kaikkea Toijala, Viiala, Lempäälä, Orivesi. Myös Porin radan varrelta löytyy vahva taajamaketju: Nokia, Siuro, Karkku, Vammala, Kiikka ja Äetsä. Pirkanmaalle samaan tapaan kuin Uudellamaalla toteutettu paikallisliikenne olisi yksinkertaisesti niin kilpailukykyinen ja houkutteleva että se löytäisi asiakkaansa. Paikallisliikenne rautateillä 20 - 80 km etäisyydellä keskuskaupungin keskustasta on todella kilpailukykyistä yksityisautoiluun verrattuna, milloin keskuskaupunki on sen verta iso että autoilu keskikaupugilla ei ole enää kovin sujuvaa.

Uudenmaan tapaan toteutettu paikallisliikenne vetäisi asutusta magneetin tavoin asemataajamiin. Tapahtusi sama ilmiö kuin Pääradan varrella, missä suhteellisen kaukanakin Helsingistä asemanseudut vetää ihmisiä ja työpaikkoja. Paikallisliikenteellä olisi selvä yhdyskuntarakennetta eheyttävä vaikutus, jonka merkitys entisestään korostuu, kun maanpaineen takia kasvua väkisinkin suuntautuu myös varsinaisen Tampereen ulkopuolelle. Olisi iso asia, jos tämä kasvu saataisiin kanavoitua ratojen varrelle.

Ja muistuupa mieleen, että onhan meillä referenssitapaus: oikorata, Mäntsälä ja Z-junat. Mäntsälä on 50 km etäisyydellä Helsingistä eikä siellä ole koskaan aiemmin ollut rautatietä. Siitä huolimatta mäntsäläläiset ovat ryhtyneet käyttämään paikallisjunaa Helsinkiin heti kun mokoma saatiin aikaiseksi. Miksei samaa tapahtuisi Pirkanmaalla?

----------


## sehta

> Ja muistuupa mieleen, että onhan meillä referenssitapaus: oikorata, Mäntsälä ja Z-junat. Mäntsälä on 50 km etäisyydellä Helsingistä eikä siellä ole koskaan aiemmin ollut rautatietä. Siitä huolimatta mäntsäläläiset ovat ryhtyneet käyttämään paikallisjunaa Helsinkiin heti kun mokoma saatiin aikaiseksi. Miksei samaa tapahtuisi Pirkanmaalla?


Yritin pikaisesti löytää netistä tietoa Mäntsälän aseman matkusajamääristä. Löysin vain melko vanhoja tietoja, esim Keski-Uudenmaan joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoselvityksessä (http://www.uudenmaanliitto.fi/module...soselvitys.pdf), sivulla 22 kerrotaan nousujen määrät ja että Mäntsälässä on nousuja ollut 160 vuonna 2006 ja 560 vuonna 2007 (ymmärsin, että vain Helsingin suuntaan). Tämä on tietysti oikoradan alkuvuosilta. Kasvu tuntuu hurjalta, mutta määrät melko pieniltä. Oletettavasti määrät ovat kasvaneet viime vuosina, mutta eivät yhtä rajusti kuin ensimmäisenä vuotena. Samassa tekstissä on taulukko muiden alueen asemien nousuista, mutta mikään muista asemista ei ole oikein vertailukelpoinen. Jokelassa nousuja on samoina vuosina vajaa tuhat, pienellä kasvulla. Jokelassa juna kuitenkin pysähtyy kahdesti tunnissa. Tosin se on paljon pienempi taajama. Nuppulinna ja Purola taas ovat paljon pienempiä paikkoja enkä oikein osaa niiden hyvin pienten nousumäärien perusteella arvioida Mäntsälän menestystä. 

Olen melko varma, että foorumilta löytyy parempaa ja uudempaa tietoa Mäntsälän joukkoliikennekehityksestä. Oikeastaan Haarajokikin on relevantti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Selvityksen luvut ovat nousuja arkipäivässä. Sopiva laajennuskerroin on esim. 300. 
Mäntsälän 2007 luku 560 * 300 = 168 000.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:22 ----------

Ja matkamäärä asemalta - asemalle pitäisi olla 2 x nousut asemalta eli 168 000 x 2 = 336 000.

----------


## hmikko

Sattumoisin tulin huomanneeksi, että Turun päärautatieaseman hallissa on lähtevien ja saapuvien kaukojunien valotaulujen välissä yhtä iso taulu lähiliikenteelle. Tyhjyyttään mustanahan se siinä ammotti, enkä ole moista edes huomannut ennen, vaikka onhan se siinä ollut ainakin edellisestä remontista asti, monta vuotta. Ainakin joku on siis katsonut tarpeelliseksi varautua paikallisliikenteeseen.

----------


## GT8N

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla raideliikennemonopolin fanaattisilta ihailijoilta, kuinka Ruostissa kaikki on mennyt aivan pieleen ja väärin, kun raideliikenteessä on avattu vapaa kilpailu?

Eri lääneissä on perustettu tilaajaorganisaatioita jotka suunnittelevat ja tilaavat koko seudullisen liikenteen, paikallisjunaliikennettä myöden. Täten paikallisjunaliikennettä ajetaan jopa tunnin välein alueilla, joissa asukastiheys on Uuttamaata harvempi. Joukkoliikenteeseen sekä sen suunnitteluun on luonnollisesti panostettu paljon. Siten esimerkiksi yhteinen seutulippujärjestelmä on itsestäänselvyys. Esimerkkejä toimivista organisaatioista on vaikka kuinka paljon: Västtrafik, Skånetrafik, Östgötatrafik jne jne.

Se, miksi samat asiat eivät onnistu Suomessa, on liikennepolitiikan tahdon puute ja älyllinen köyhyys eli korvienväliset erikoisolosuhteet.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

YLE on kysellyt eduskuntapuolueiden kärkipoliitikkojen kannanottoja junaliikenteen kehittämiseksi. Ja kun vaalit ovat tulossa, niin kaikkihan ovat tietenkin innolla lupaamassa/vaatimassa lisärahoja:
 Puolueet: Junaliikenteen ongelmia ratkottava rahalla 
(Mutta onkohan esimerkiksi tällainenkin asia toimittajan tekemää tekstin tiivistämistä vai poliitikkojen harjoittamaa yksinkertaistamista, kun kokoomuslaista lukuun ottamatta kaikki puhuvat vain VR:n rahoista eivätkä esim. Liikennevirastosta?)

----------


## Antero Alku

> (Mutta onkohan esimerkiksi tällainenkin asia toimittajan tekemää tekstin tiivistämistä vai poliitikkojen harjoittamaa yksinkertaistamista, kun kokoomuslaista lukuun ottamatta kaikki puhuvat vain VR:n rahoista eivätkä esim. Liikennevirastosta?)


Antanee hyvin viitteitä siitä, millä perusteella poliitikot ovat mielipiteensä asiasta muodostaneet. Kuuntelin radiosta, kuinka yksi poliitikko toimittajalle asiaa kommentoi. Hyvin oli opittu ulkoa VR-Yhtymän fraasit.

Taitaa olla nykyään Suomen erityisolosuhteissa niin, että kun järki loppuu, otetaan rahat käyttöön.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Jos juttua lukee kuin piru Raamattua, niin vika on tietysti lukijassa, mutta ei syyllistetä piru-parkaa sen enempää.

Jutussa todetaan ihan selvästi, että puolueet haluavat investoida ratoihin lisää. Se, miten toimittaja on editoinut saamaansa materiaalia on aivan toinen juttu. En kuvittele kansanedustaja Orpon luulevan, että VR:lle jostain voi syytää lisärahaa. Orpo todennäköisesti tarkoittaa niitä toimia, joita yhtiön omistajan on mahdollista tehdä esim. pidättäytymällä osingoista tai päättämällä tietyistä investoinneista tai lainoista.

Puhuttaessa jäljempänä VR:n määrärahoista jokainen tietää, että Suomessa VR ei saa määrärahaa, vaan liikennevirasto. Tavallisella järjellä varustettu tajuaa, että kyseessä ovat investoinnit, joita tarkoitetaan tehtäväksi raiteisiin, ei joku mystinen investointi, jonka valtio tekisi VR:lle. 

Se siis siitä. En saa tästä keppihevosta lähteä tuomitsemaan sanojia, vaikkakin tarkkuutta olisi voitu tuoda lisää. Ajatus on tärkein ja se, mitä halutaan, sillä kansanedustajat tekevät arvovalintoja, he eivät ole kaikkien alojen asiantuntijoita.

----------


## Compact

> Antanee hyvin viitteitä siitä, millä perusteella poliitikot ovat mielipiteensä asiasta muodostaneet. Kuuntelin radiosta, kuinka yksi poliitikko toimittajalle asiaa kommentoi. Hyvin oli opittu ulkoa VR-Yhtymän fraasit.
> 
> Taitaa olla nykyään Suomen erityisolosuhteissa niin, että kun järki loppuu, otetaan rahat käyttöön.


Olikos se joku äärivasemmistolainen naispäällikkö, joka totesi teeveessä, että vika on radassa. Ei ole kaksoisraiteita, kohtauspaikkoja jne., pisararatoja, ja kaikki on radanpidossa surkeaa. 

Siis nimenomaan vain Livi:n osuus on retuperällä, ei Vr:n alkuunkaan.

AA:n kommentti on hyvin kohtaansa osunut.

----------


## teme

> Se siis siitä. En saa tästä keppihevosta lähteä tuomitsemaan sanojia, vaikkakin tarkkuutta olisi voitu tuoda lisää. Ajatus on tärkein ja se, mitä halutaan, sillä kansanedustajat tekevät arvovalintoja, he eivät ole kaikkien alojen asiantuntijoita.


Mukava olla Tuovisen kanssa jostain vaihteeksi samaa mieltä.

Kysymys on vaan sitten siitä että ratkeaako ongelmat käytettävissä olevalla rahalla. Tärkeintä olisi että lakattaisiin rahoittamasta toissijaisia hankkeita.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Olikos se joku äärivasemmistolainen naispäällikkö, joka totesi teeveessä, että vika on radassa. Ei ole kaksoisraiteita, kohtauspaikkoja jne., pisararatoja, ja kaikki on radanpidossa surkeaa. .


Minusta tuo lausunto on sieltä fiksummasta päästä. Poliitikko on tajunnut että Suomen rataverkolla on muitakin ongelmakohtia kuin Helsingin ympäristön ahtaus. Sitäkään ei toki pidä vähätellä, mutta ei myöskään kuvitella Pisara-radan ratkaisevan kaikki ongelmat.
Juha

----------

